# Horsebox build.....our story!



## Farmer Chalk (27 October 2015)

Newbie here and hello everyone...thought it may be of interest to those who have thought about having a horsebox built to your own specifications...

Like lots of you we had been considering a horsebox for a little while..whilst our daughter was becoming more and more successful, that came with its own issues...winning local and regional events was fantastic but when she told me that she had qualified for the Nationals rather than having a huge surge of pride we were left with the oh god thoughts ...three days in a wet field in Cheshire 300 miles from home....

We took it in our stride and parked our tent and Ifor Williams trailer amongst all your pantechnicons... Three days submerged in mud, daughter sleeping on the floor of the trailer ..you know what it's like...
Well over the last few years the appeal of this is starting to wear thin... The thought of driving rusty nails into my own eyes was becoming far more attractive proposition...

So we've bitten the bullet! And this is the start of our story...

With the horror stories of VOSA victimising 7.5 tonners for being overweight we have decided to do it properly... So we went out and bought a 12 tonne Mercedes Atego HGV from a specialist lorry dealer

This was an ex office water cooler delivery lorry which was perfect for the base vehicle....it's a 4.2 litre 4 cylinder Euro 4 LEZ compliant truck.... So the first task was to get Mrs Farmer Chalk through her HGV test.... I was already in the fortunate position of possessing an HGV licence so off we went together for long romantic drives in the country with a set of L Plates with her driving everywhere...it really is not that difficult and I was incredibly impressed when she passed first time! 

Next up was then to remove the old truck body....I would love to show a few photos and will do so as and when I get enough permissions from the forum moderators...
The de- bodying was done at my sisters farm with the use of a couple of telehandler forklifts...easily done cutting away the old bracketry and lifting the body straight up and driving the truck chassis away.

Unable to create a special coachbuilt body we have now contracted a local firm close to us to build the next part. So we now have the basic sleeping pod mounted above the lorry cab and this is deep underway...this week the sides of the lorry have gone up and we hope the roof will be put on it over the next few days...

The build is planned for the outer bodywork to be finished before Xmas...that will lead us to develop the interior as and when money allows through the Spring and summer of 2016...
I will try and post some relevant photos when I can.


----------



## 9tails (28 October 2015)

Keep on posting, Farmer Chalk, and you'll soon have enough posts to add photos.  I'm very interested in your progress!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

9tails said:



			Keep on posting, Farmer Chalk, and you'll soon have enough posts to add photos.  I'm very interested in your progress!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news!


----------



## Jenna1406 (28 October 2015)

Following


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

Speaking to lots of the parents and competitors it is apparent that lots of people were in the same position as ourselves and had considered a box with living accommodation but also needed reliability....but the prices of new boxes are horrific and looking at the quality of some of them at the shows left me cold....
Hence we've bit the bullet...
Building your own however does come with its own problems and you get to understand just how involved it is.. Hence if I can post you some shots you'll see the stages involved!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

Hopefully almost there!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

Spookily one of the most frustrating things was insuring it....the first obstacle was trying to get a company to insure a lorry but without us having a Operators Licence...this was further exerberarated when I also stated that we wanted it as a private light goods not for commercial use.....you can imagine the response when I then tried to add a provisional driver on to the policy....the computer said no! 

Good old NFU Mutual stepped in and were quite happy to do the lot! But at a premium unfortunately but we were between a rock and a hard place...

First bit of advice .... Use someone else's lorry to learn in to save you a bit of cash!


----------



## tallyho! (28 October 2015)

How interesting!!! Welcome! I've been thinking about a lorry for yeeeaarrrsss but never actually bit the bullet, instead going for bigger 4x4's...

Hope to see the photos soon! I didn't know there was a limit, you learn something new everyday....


----------



## DirectorFury (28 October 2015)

OH (mech engineer) and I are currently finalising plans to build a one-horse (with proper living) 3.5T box so I'm really interested to see how your build goes .


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

Still going in the vain hope of being able to post pictures which are far more exciting than my diatribe..... The build has been a long time coming and we just wanted the freedom to load it with as much stuff as we needed for the horses without worrying about weight.... The other nice thing is not laying in mud all night long!


----------



## Clannad48 (28 October 2015)

One of our daughter's friends dad builds horseboxes for a living, I used to love watching the progression from bare basics to lovingly prepared horsebox with the various extras that people wanted. I look forward with interest to your picture story of the build, I think a lot of people are extremely jealous, me included


----------



## Mahoganybay (28 October 2015)

Would love to hear and see your progress!


----------



## 9tails (28 October 2015)

Come on Farmer Chalk, keep posting, even if it's countdown until the photos. 5, 4, 3, 2, ...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

I'm trying but I'm losing the will to live....still no permissions! How many do I need? 
Although I'm looking forward to the day when I'm just backed!!


----------



## Clannad48 (28 October 2015)

Just a thought but you could always create an album in your profile with the build photo's


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

I need activating apparently...... What's new there according to swmbo.... See I'm even bullied here as a newbie.....


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (28 October 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			I need activating apparently...... What's new there according to swmbo.... See I'm even bullied here as a newbie.....

Click to expand...

Oh, you may need to clarify your email address or the likes, I believe I had a similar issue when I changed my email address, and couldn't post pics until I'd pressed some link in an email. Have you had a look through your emails, to see if H&H have sent you anything?


----------



## hanny93 (28 October 2015)

Following this with much interest! So excited to see the progress!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)




----------



## MissTyc (28 October 2015)

I love build stories - looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

I'm a bloke, can someone tell me in simple terms whether it is possible to embed an image as part of the topic or do people have to visit my gallery.... I'm afraid this forum is not user friendly!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]

Slowly getting there and please bear with me as I am a bloke....

Hopefully the first image shows the truck as we bought it. An ex Eden Springs delivery truck with low mileage and an excellent service history... It is more importantly a Euro 4 emissions truck which means it has low emissions and is currently LEZ compliant...


----------



## Mike007 (28 October 2015)

You had TWO!!!!!!!!!!! telehandlers to change the body , You flash +++++++ .Welcome aboard HMS HHO farmer chalk


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]


So once we had got Mrs Farmer through her HGV the truck was then taken to have its clothes removed.... Off with the old body...







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

To reveal her in her naked best.....






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mike007 (28 October 2015)

Great, (is there such a thing as telehandler envy?)


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

Actually we had three! Bought in a few favours that day I tell you!

Next she was taken to the Coachbuilders....After a lot of deliberation we chose Courcheval Horseboxes near Sevenoaks in Kent. 
Great chaps and I can't praise them enough...we have sat down and discussed every aspect of the build and their experience has been invaluable...
So next thing to be done was the chassis was altered at the rear end ready for the tail lift mounting..

Then the sleeper pod was grafted to the cab...






[/URL][/IMG]

Then the rear of the cab was cut through ready for the tilt cab walk through to be enabled...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

Over the next couple of weeks the truck has transformed so quickly...Courcheval were very careful to get the basis of the chassis right....everything has been measured and remeasured to ensure everything sits right and the weight distribution was set up properly...






[/URL][/IMG]

Next was the metal frame work at the front of the body was welded together and the metal superstructure separating the horse area from the living area was put in place...even the height of the doorway was purposely measured to cater for my size (tall) 

Then went on the side pods and underbelly lockers...






[/URL][/IMG]


Now the floors and side panels were fitted....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]

So roof should go on next to tie the body work altogether and the internal walls put up to strengthen the whole truck. 

This should hopefully be followed by the windows being cut out and then bonded in place... I actually can't believe how much fabrication takes place...all of the air tanks, the battery trays and generator trays have to be relocated on the chassis in order that the steps fit where they do...

I will pop in every few days to show the transformation over the next month!


----------



## McFluff (28 October 2015)

Wow. I'm having horse transport envy. So interesting to see the stages of the build. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 9tails (28 October 2015)

Looks great and is going to be a stunner when complete. Your daughter is very lucky!


----------



## Clannad48 (28 October 2015)

My daughter wants you to adopt her - she's 24 with permanent PMT and attitude if you're interested. Comes complete with 17hh DWB grey mare


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

Thanks people.... Doing it this way works out considerably cheaper than ready built boxes and there's no way we could afford the astronomical prices they charge for them either... The good thing buying a decent one owner chassis which we had fully serviced prior to the commencement of the build should ensure reliability for the future....

Will keep you posted as she develops!


----------



## Bernster (28 October 2015)

Finding this strangely enthralling !


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

Clannad48 said:



			My daughter wants you to adopt her - she's 24 with permanent PMT and attitude if you're interested. Comes complete with 17hh DWB grey mare   

Click to expand...

Sounds interesting.....glad I'm that little bit too far away!  
I'm building this for my own bit of sanctity! Lock myself away and make a cup of tea when my two start at each other! 
Hats off to all you mums out there! Don't know how you do it!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 October 2015)

Bernster said:



			Finding this strangely enthralling !
		
Click to expand...

In the nicest way you probably need to get out more!  

In all seriousness I hope that people who have considered building a truck can see some of the pitfalls when balancing it up against buying a ready done one....!  And we'll see how this one turns out and whether I've made a monumental mistake or not!  Should be a laugh anyway!


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 October 2015)

Bernster said:



			Finding this strangely enthralling !
		
Click to expand...

Me too!



Farmer Chalk said:



			Will keep you posted as she develops!
		
Click to expand...

Please do, it's fascinating stuff.


----------



## Windston (29 October 2015)

Following with interest. &#128522;


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (29 October 2015)

Wow, what a transformation already! Very envious of your beautiful new lorry.
Do please keep us updated as she progresses, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spottyappy (29 October 2015)

Very interesting.
I'm buying a lorry sometime next year as sold mine and got a trailer but not happy towing so going back to a box when finances allow probably Spring next year.
I understand if you don't wish to post publically, but can you give me a ball park figure on the cost of  sourcing the chassis and then having the build done by a company please? Pm if you would rather not say on a forum.
Thanks.


----------



## cundlegreen (29 October 2015)

I'm not sure why you felt you had to go the HGV route with all the extra aggravation. My first build made for me by somebody else, weighed in at 5,5 ton without horses. This was on a cargo chassis and a curtainsider body with GRP panels, hence all the weight. I've built the last two myself (went on a welding course). I bought a Daf 45 curtainsider for £800, took the body off and used it as a haystore, and then put a 24ft box van body on the chassis. All alloy, so very light. I cut out a luton so it looked more like a regular horse box. This has a flap so that the cab can still be tilted. Istrengthened it up inside with 4ml box section frames and front to rear box rails to place the telescopic partitions in.The whole thing unladen with a very heavy ramp weighs in at 4.2 ton, so lots of weight left for three horses. I could carry four, but only have two partitions. I have three floors in it as well, so if the top layer rots, I can simply take that one out and replace.
I love your build, BUT.... fitters do not like cabs that don't tilt. Its much harder to get somebody out to work on a  coachbuilt lorry. Also, a friend bought his first coach built lorry, had a tyre blow out, and it took all the skirt out. I'm happy to drive my slightly eccentric horsebox about. It has served me well for 7 years now, and cost me the princely sum of £2,000 all in, although I did 90% of the work myself.


----------



## Fiona (29 October 2015)

Really fascinating photos..

We approached our 6.5ton box in a similar way but sadly have no pics of mid build..

11 years on, the original box has now been put on its second cab/chassis. .

Keep the updates coming. .

Fiona


----------



## Farmer Chalk (29 October 2015)

Excellent news... And well done on the self build... I would love to have done that as well but unfortunately the pressures of my job together with a lack of a decent barn negated me being able to do it....so I've cheated using the Coachbuilders to do the heavy outer bodywork.... 
The side panels are 22 ft long and are a single piece and unfortunately I just didn't have the tools, capability and enough mates to be able to do the job properly...

This build is a tilt cab....you are very right that access to all the working components is always required...hence right from the off we discussed that it should continue to have a tilt cab.... Not clear on the photos but they have created two steel frames, one that bolts onto the rear of the tilt cab and one on the rear bodywork. These then have a series of mating seals to maintain the water tightness and strength of the build.

The reason I've gone for the 12 tonne route is that I was already an HGV driver.... Hence it was easy to take the wife out and teach her to drive....in fairness the HGV shouldn't be considered too daunting...

It also allows us to carry everything including the kitchen sink! Which trust me is what my ladies take with them. It also allows a decent on board water tank for the shower and horse wash which will be eventually fitted.


----------



## Mariposa (29 October 2015)

Loving this thread! My old Tristar is a bit rough round the edges and I love her....but I dream of having a horse wash and shower on board!!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (29 October 2015)

Spottyappy said:



			Very interesting.
I'm buying a lorry sometime next year as sold mine and got a trailer but not happy towing so going back to a box when finances allow probably Spring next year.
I understand if you don't wish to post publically, but can you give me a ball park figure on the cost of  sourcing the chassis and then having the build done by a company please? Pm if you would rather not say on a forum.
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...


The chassis is the all important thing...I wanted to source a good reliable truck that wasn't going to let me down 300 miles from home. Hence I had been looking in the trade press for a little while... Ideally with HGV's belonging to national companies they are obliged to service and check the truck every six weeks. 
Thus anything owned by a decent company is fairly assured of being looked after. I had been considering trucks from people like John Lewis, Boots etc...these get released after a period. The one I found was perfect, a Mercedes Atego with low miles and Euro 4 emissions... 
It was for sale having come from Eden Springs. I bought it from Walker Movements in the Midlands who are a specialist truck supermarket. 

Prior to purchase I had actually contacted Eden and spoken to their fleet manager who was incredibly helpful and gave me a complete run down of what it had had done over its previous life. I paid £9000 for the truck. 
This was relatively cheap for a truck of such age as who wants a secondhand lorry with a body adapted for carriage of water cooler bottles! 
Er...Me because the body was the first thing to come off!

The cheapest way to make a Horsebox is to buy a box lorry and adapt the body already on it...by adding a ramp and cutting some holes for Windows in the side panels.. We always wanted a coachbuilt one which is significantly more expensive for obvious reasons...

The cost of this is entirely on what you want in or on the lorry. You are really paying for the time of the Coachbuilders to scratch build what you exactly want and then all of the components to be added....for instance a built in generator can be an eye watering £4K.... The powered awning another £1500, the electric tail lift £1500, living and horse air conditioning another £1500 etc etc...

So in answer to your question the sky is the limit depending on what you can and what you can't live with and without!

We are doing it over a period of time.. We have decided to get the basic lorry built but knowing what we are going to put in place eventually. So in our negotiations we have asked for all the ceilings to be put in with all the additional wires in place for future fitments...

Thus doing it in stages as and when we can afford it!


----------



## tallyho! (30 October 2015)

I hope you've been nominated for the "Best Dad (& husband)" Award??!!


----------



## Tobiano (30 October 2015)

Clannad48 said:



			My daughter wants you to adopt her - she's 24 with permanent PMT and attitude if you're interested. Comes complete with 17hh DWB grey mare   

Click to expand...

If a 17hh is too big, would you and your wife like to adopt me instead? My horse is only 15.2hh   And at 52 I am reasonably well house trained 

Enjoying reading and seeing the pics of your lovely new horse box!


----------



## iaej (30 October 2015)

Following with interest


----------



## Enfys (30 October 2015)

Looking good, I am watching to see the interior pictures  

We aren't quite as posh (nowhere near in fact) we got fed up with tents or camping in the trailer so Peggy was purchased (Citation RV) we just hitch the trailer on the back, brilliant for day trips or camping. Oddly enough several other people have turned up at campgrounds with RV's and trailers this summer after they saw Peggy  
I have my doubts as to whether this would even be legal in the UK


----------



## tallyho! (30 October 2015)

Enfys said:



			Looking good, I am watching to see the interior pictures  

We aren't quite as posh (nowhere near in fact) we got fed up with tents or camping in the trailer so Peggy was purchased (Citation RV) we just hitch the trailer on the back, brilliant for day trips or camping. Oddly enough several other people have turned up at campgrounds with RV's and trailers this summer after they saw Peggy  
I have my doubts as to whether this would even be legal in the UK  






Click to expand...

You can definitely do this in the UK. I have seen a few for sure...


----------



## Spottyappy (30 October 2015)

Thanks for the pricing and purchase info,farmer c. Very helpful,especially with dealers contact name for chassis.had also never thought of doing the build in stages, so useful tip.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (30 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			I hope you've been nominated for the "Best Dad (& husband)" Award??!!
		
Click to expand...

In my dreams!! With a sixteen year old.....!!! If you can get any conversation out of them at all at this age then you're lucky!

Although the phrase 'Daaaaaad, have you got any money for school dinners?' is uttered pretty frequently....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (30 October 2015)

Tobiano said:



			If a 17hh is too big, would you and your wife like to adopt me instead? My horse is only 15.2hh   And at 52 I am reasonably well house trained 

Enjoying reading and seeing the pics of your lovely new horse box!
		
Click to expand...

Sounding more promising! Wish I had the Horse & Hound forum when I was a 17 year old!


----------



## maree t (30 October 2015)

We have just had a 7.5 ton Iveco cargo built by an extremely helpful chap in York . He sourced the lorry and has converted the horse area and such like . Resprayed and tack lockers are great . We will fit the living area when we can afford it but we are able to use it for the winter before our first away show in the spring .


----------



## Farmer Chalk (31 October 2015)

maree t said:



			We have just had a 7.5 ton Iveco cargo built by an extremely helpful chap in York . He sourced the lorry and has converted the horse area and such like . Resprayed and tack lockers are great . We will fit the living area when we can afford it but we are able to use it for the winter before our first away show in the spring .
		
Click to expand...


Excellent...got any photos? We are planning to do exactly as you are doing...get the important horse carrying bits done so we can use it for its intended purpose and then finish off the living in stages...( when money allows....) 
Any lessons learnt that we need to think about? Is there anything you would now do differently?


----------



## DJ (31 October 2015)

I do hope your daughter genuinely realises just how lucky she is ... Great thread Farmer Chalk


----------



## Farmer Chalk (31 October 2015)

Here is the latest developments from the build from the latter part of this week....






[/URL][/IMG]

The roof has now been placed on and runs full length as a single panel...the attention to detail by the guys at Courcheval is excellent... Having climbed up the ladder shown in the photo to inspect the panel you can see every rivet has been measured to be the same distance apart and every fastener has been inserted with sealer to ensure long life waterproofness! 

The rear frame has now been welded to the body which will support the rear tail lift and preparations on the chassis have been made for a tow bar to be welded and bolted in place.

The side step has now been enclosed and is now ready for paint to match the body colour. 

For those wondering how access is made to the engine on a coachbuilt lorry the following photos will explain all hopefully....






[/URL][/IMG]

As you can see the body splits in half behind the drivers cab..a metal frame has been made up which secures behind the sleeper pod and the'ears'. This ties the front cab together...a similar frame is mounted on the rear body which ties the rear end together.

On the photo above you can see two holes in the front of the rear body. The top one is to allow access to the sleeper pod from inside the Horsebox. The second lower hole relates to the 'cut through' which allows access through to the drivers cab! 






[/URL][/IMG]

The photo above shows the frame behind the cab. What needs to be fitted next is the series of rubber seals that fits between the cab and body frames  to ensure that no water or rain can access the body...






[/URL][/IMG]


You can see that there is no difficulty now getting access to the engine! 






[/URL][/IMG]


The photo above now shows the rear frame in place and the roof sections in....the interior horse area will have a series of additional panels added. The tail lift is soon to be added which will secure the rear end.






[/URL][/IMG]

The front roof panels have been inserted ready for the subsequent interior...






[/URL][/IMG]

The photo above shows the view toward the front of the living area...with the sleeper pod access above and the cut through giving access from the drivers cab...






[/URL][/IMG]

This shows the view from the door back towards the doorway leading to the horse area. The box seen here is the reverse of the side tack locker and will be where the sink and drainer will subsequently be fitted.

The overall idea is that the horses will be tied up on the right side of the lorry and everything related to the horse will be done on that side..so the rear underbody locker will contain the horse wash and grooming tools and the saddle lockers will also be easily accessible from that side as well... A full length awning will run along the right side of the truck to allow shade from either the sun or rain! 
Hence we should be able to do everything undercover!

Hopefully the next major thing over the next week is the cutting out of the window apertures and the bonded Windows stuck on...

Keep you posted with the next instalment!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 November 2015)

Tail lights going in.......






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ROG (3 November 2015)

RVs with trailers are certainly legal in the UK as long as the driver has the relevant licence and the vehicle specs allow for it


----------



## littleredmare (3 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Tail lights going in.......






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

Looks great!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 November 2015)

ROG said:



			RVs with trailers are certainly legal in the UK as long as the driver has the relevant licence and the vehicle specs allow for it
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately I'm a Class one C&E driver so I'm okay anyway! Would have loved the lorry to have been a dual purpose race car transporter but unfortunately lengths weights and axle locations conspired against me....but at least I can put the car on a trailer and tow it there!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 November 2015)

littleredmare said:



			Looks great!
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks....

The great thing about building our own is we can spec certain things to be fitted....hence we are putting two additional sets of reversing docking lights down the side of the truck and one pair 3/4 forwards facing behind the front wheels which will illuminate those awkward gate posts when you try to turn in.....


----------



## dingle12 (3 November 2015)

Looking really good x


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 November 2015)

dingle12 said:



			Looking really good x
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks....

Can anyone who owns  a truck or Horse box give us advice on what does or doesn't work on their horse box design.... What you can't live without or what you would do away with given a second chance... 

All your thoughts are very gratefully received.....


----------



## Tobiano (3 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Many thanks....

Can anyone who owns  a truck or Horse box give us advice on what does or doesn't work on their horse box design.... What you can't live without or what you would do away with given a second chance... 

All your thoughts are very gratefully received.....

Click to expand...

I only have a 3.9 tonne (4.2 T on order!) but the thing I really love is my locks-from-the-outside tack locker.  When I am at a venue I can leave my darling dog in the cab with windows open, lock away my handbag and keys in the tack locker and just take the tiny tack locker key with me which is unlikely to remove a kidney if I should fall on it.   this may not be such an issue for your daughter as it will be many years (!) until she has to take the lorry to events on her own!! 

My other reflection is that you cannot have too much ventilation in a lorry.  My nightmare scenario is to be stuck in a stationary traffic jam for 6 hours on the hottest day of the year and I have tried to ensure my lorry is spec'd so that this is non-fatal to my horse  

Oh and you can never have too many external tie rings either - depending on the venue and whether you are travelling or rendezvousing (is that a word?) with more than one horse, it may be easiest to tie up at the back or on one or other side... a bore if you are stuck with the less convenient option.  I dont know if you have a dog(s) but consider them being tied up in safety too!

other thoughts.. I don't think there is much else that is not over-comeable with a bit of ingenuity, duct tape and bungees.  I have had a head injury from top doors blowing shut in very high winds, so consider all the extremes of weather and what the safety features are!  Although I get the feeling you are going to be far more expert at this stuff than I will ever be and have probably thought of everything already.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 November 2015)

Tobiano said:



			I only have a 3.9 tonne (4.2 T on order!) but the thing I really love is my locks-from-the-outside tack locker.  When I am at a venue I can leave my darling dog in the cab with windows open, lock away my handbag and keys in the tack locker and just take the tiny tack locker key with me which is unlikely to remove a kidney if I should fall on it.   this may not be such an issue for your daughter as it will be many years (!) until she has to take the lorry to events on her own!! 

My other reflection is that you cannot have too much ventilation in a lorry.  My nightmare scenario is to be stuck in a stationary traffic jam for 6 hours on the hottest day of the year and I have tried to ensure my lorry is spec'd so that this is non-fatal to my horse  

Oh and you can never have too many external tie rings either - depending on the venue and whether you are travelling or rendezvousing (is that a word?) with more than one horse, it may be easiest to tie up at the back or on one or other side... a bore if you are stuck with the less convenient option.  I dont know if you have a dog(s) but consider them being tied up in safety too!

other thoughts.. I don't think there is much else that is not over-comeable with a bit of ingenuity, duct tape and bungees.  I have had a head injury from top doors blowing shut in very high winds, so consider all the extremes of weather and what the safety features are!  Although I get the feeling you are going to be far more expert at this stuff than I will ever be and have probably thought of everything already.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Tobiano... Really helpful.... The tack locker thing is something I've thought long and hard about...my lot are dreadful at just leaving things wide open with kit laying everywhere...have thought about the locker being internal but your idea is far better... 

Re the overheating issue in traffic living close to the M25 we are well versed to sitting stationary in traffic on hot days. As such we have already sourced an airconditioning unit that has three switchable outlets at least one of which will be fed into the horse area to keep it cool. This can be run whilst on the move using either the lorry batteries or the on board generator..

The multiple horse tie ups are a brilliant idea....many thanks!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 November 2015)

Locker doors now on and ready to fit generator and rear tailgate...

Side panels also marked up for the window fitments...ideally would have liked the windows to run front to back in a line between the horse area and the living but this would have consequently caused the internal lockers In the living area to be tiny and we would lose a considerable amount of storage... Hence it will have to be staggered heights....






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 November 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]

Latest update....

The docking lights have now been inserted into the side pods.. Where we live the lanes are super tight and are unlit.. Lots of tree stumps and fence posts so we've placed two pairs of rear facing docking lights down each side which will come on with reverse...we've also done one forward facing docking light behind the front wheels which will illuminate the front 3/4 view. 
This will help when turning in, especially in the dark to be able to see the gate posts. These will be switchable from the front cab as and when needed,,,






[/URL][/IMG]

The quality of workmanship has impressed us so greatly...in the same photo you can see the front wheel arch and the finishing panel that Courcheval have fabricated. This was a piece of aluminium sheet that they have bent, twisted and shaped into a three dimensional wheel arch to blend in with the bottom of the 'ears' at the side of the cab.... They still need finishing off but in their basic form they really are a work of art!






[/URL][/IMG]

The rear of the truck is coming along...the measurements for the tow bar have been taken and the tail lift will arrive shortly..once this is in the water tanks will be located around the mechanisms!  The rear lights are now in place. Again attention to detail they still require a framework just to finish the joins off. Again these are fabricated from scratch and welded together before they will be screwed into place.






[/URL][/IMG]

So all in all coming along nicely..now really waiting for some of the major parts to arrive before they can be fitted...started dreaming of the interior!!


----------



## Spottyappy (7 November 2015)

Looking good. It's really interesting to see the regular progress of the build too.
Something i would also add as essential, is the handle Into the horse area from the living is better if fitted flush as nothing will get caught on it, being horse, tack or person. And, also be lockable so that you can safely leave the ramp down at a show, but no one can get into the living to steal anything.


----------



## PorkChop (7 November 2015)

tallyho! said:



			I hope you've been nominated for the "Best Dad (& husband)" Award??!!
		
Click to expand...

This  Great thread


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 November 2015)

Spottyappy said:



			Looking good. It's really interesting to see the regular progress of the build too.
Something i would also add as essential, is the handle Into the horse area from the living is better if fitted flush as nothing will get caught on it, being horse, tack or person. And, also be lockable so that you can safely leave the ramp down at a show, but no one can get into the living to steal anything.
		
Click to expand...

What a brilliant idea! Thanks! That is really so important yet so easily overlooked... The handle thought is really true as I've given up the number of times I've ripped trousers and jackets on them....even more important when you're trailing lead reins and bridles or a horse is attached to them! 
And the lock is also so sadly true... Lots of people I know have become victims to evil thieves at shows! 
Thanks again for your ideas! Xx


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 November 2015)

LJR said:



			This  Great thread 

Click to expand...

Don't tell them...our secret ....but whilst they're out there in the mud and rain plaiting manes I'll be brewing a cuppa getting my bacon sarnies on the go! Lol!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Thanks Tobiano... Really helpful.... The tack locker thing is something I've thought long and hard about...my lot are dreadful at just leaving things wide open with kit laying everywhere...have thought about the locker being internal but your idea is far better... 

Re the overheating issue in traffic living close to the M25 we are well versed to sitting stationary in traffic on hot days. As such we have already sourced an airconditioning unit that has three switchable outlets at least one of which will be fed into the horse area to keep it cool. This can be run whilst on the move using either the lorry batteries or the on board generator..

The multiple horse tie ups are a brilliant idea....many thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Can I.be cheeky and ask which air conditioning unit you are having?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 November 2015)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Can I.be cheeky and ask which air conditioning unit you are having?
		
Click to expand...

By all means... On recommendation we are fitting a Dometic Freshwell 3000... It is intended to be built into units or a cupboard and it has three outlets...it is a heater and air conditioner cooler unit. The idea is we put two outlets into the living area for us and one outlet into the horse area for cooling on extremely hot days..and you can adjust the flow to all three outlets... I had looked at roof mounted units but it added extra height to the lorry and we would lose the ability to chill the horse area..


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			By all means... On recommendation we are fitting a Dometic Freshwell 3000... It is intended to be built into units or a cupboard and it has three outlets...it is a heater and air conditioner cooler unit. The idea is we put two outlets into the living area for us and one outlet into the horse area for cooling on extremely hot days..and you can adjust the flow to all three outlets... I had looked at roof mounted units but it added extra height to the lorry and we would lose the ability to chill the horse area..
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant thank you. Will.tell dad  add it to the list when we body swap.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (8 November 2015)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Brilliant thank you. Will.tell dad  add it to the list when we body swap.
		
Click to expand...

Cheapest place I found for them was Jacksons in Wirral! Nice people as well!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Cheapest place I found for them was Jacksons in Wirral! Nice people as well!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Dad is a hgv mechanic so he can.do a lot of it, he is handy to have around


----------



## Farmer Chalk (8 November 2015)

Has he published his 2016 Tour dates yet? I'm sure there's a few on here that would book his services!


----------



## catroo (8 November 2015)

Great thread- really interesting to see the build bit by bit. 

We're in the middle of a Horsebox renovation but not quite on this scale. We managed to find a sound short wheel base 7.5t with cracking horse area but rubbish living. We're in the middle of removing the old living and fitting a new one before a full respray in march


----------



## Farmer Chalk (8 November 2015)

Photos...photos.. Need some inspiration... Got a few ideas but we are always going to be limited by size...the trouble is where do you end..,starting regretting not getting an 18 tonner with a bit more body length! 

But apparently that's what all the girls say....


----------



## ROG (9 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



 Photos...photos.. Need some inspiration... Got a few ideas but we are always going to be limited by size...the trouble is where do you end..,starting regretting not getting an 18 tonner with a bit more body length! 

But apparently that's what all the girls say....

Click to expand...

Problem is that with any LGV over 7.5 you will be restricted by EU driver regs but as you have a 12 tonner then it would not make any difference to that


----------



## 9tails (9 November 2015)

Fascinating thread, but tell me why you've decided to go with horses facing right instead of left?  Are you adding windows to the offside of the truck?  What is the hole on the nearside on gas struts for?


----------



## EventingMum (9 November 2015)

9tails said:



			Fascinating thread, but tell me why you've decided to go with horses facing right instead of left?  Are you adding windows to the offside of the truck?  What is the hole on the nearside on gas struts for?
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to know too, I always thought that, apart from them having their heads away from the passing traffic, their hind quarters being the heaviest part of them was on the right away from the camber of the road - a bit like travelling the heaviest horse on the right in a trailer.  Are you going to have small windows above their hind quarters? I find that really increases air flow and keeps them cool.


----------



## tul214 (9 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk of D3 fame! Your box looks great but I would add to the above.....why face them right and also why have them and the tack on the right? I find it better/easier to have the tack and horses near to the living door so you can keep an eye on the horses and your exspensive tack. 
As to other must haves-a horse/reverse camera really helps, a decent fridge, travelling lights for the horses, isolator switch for the vehicle batteries and I have fitted a flexi solar panel to charge the leisure battery. I have added lots of LED lights that save on battery consumption too. 

Things I could do without- don't see the point in a shower, all the sites/arenas have good facilities,tv- use the iPad. 

I am sure your build will turn out great!

Mark


----------



## Farmer Chalk (9 November 2015)

9tails said:



			Fascinating thread, but tell me why you've decided to go with horses facing right instead of left?  Are you adding windows to the offside of the truck?  What is the hole on the nearside on gas struts for?
		
Click to expand...

We haven't!  The windows have yet to be cut out...the horses will face to the left... The big flip on struts will have a bonded window with large openings...in hot weather the whole panel flips open for extra ventilation...it will obviously have bars at the opening to prevent any thoughts of escape....

The right hand side will have bonded windows up high for ventilation...

Although our horse,  being described as an Irish Sport Horse, is slightly mental and will travel in the middle of the trailer with legs splayed out....if you try and box him with the centre partition he has huge tantrums... Without it he goes in like a lamb, spreads his legs and watches the world go by without issue!

We decided early on that we didn't want the intrusion into the horse area that the side tack locker has...he is more than clever enough to use anything to his advantage! The downside is we then have to put the tack locker towards the front living area...in our case under the sink area....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (9 November 2015)

tul214 said:



			Farmer Chalk of D3 fame! Your box looks great but I would add to the above.....why face them right and also why have them and the tack on the right? I find it better/easier to have the tack and horses near to the living door so you can keep an eye on the horses and your exspensive tack. 
As to other must haves-a horse/reverse camera really helps, a decent fridge, travelling lights for the horses, isolator switch for the vehicle batteries and I have fitted a flexi solar panel to charge the leisure battery. I have added lots of LED lights that save on battery consumption too. 

Things I could do without- don't see the point in a shower, all the sites/arenas have good facilities,tv- use the iPad. 

I am sure your build will turn out great!

Mark
		
Click to expand...


Drat....been sussed!! Ha ha!  Yes indeedy! One and the same...for those wondering there is a brilliant forum for Discovery owners called disco3.co.uk which is a superb way to waste a few hours whilst the girls are stroking horses and tying namby pamby plaits in the poor thing.....

In relation to your thoughts about left or right tie up's I agree and ideally we would have had the stuff on the left...as with any build it is always a compromise to the perfect box..one thing that surprised me is the issues that using a later lorry has...

Sounds strange but we were immediately limited to smaller under body lockers purely due to the additional components that a late lorry has to have to comply with emission legislation. Things such as the bigger exhaust and equivalent converters, and the Adblue tanks robbed us of underbody storage. Courcheval already had to move air tanks and the batteries around the chassis to be able to locate the entry door and the steps....

So the left lockers will hold the generator and fuel tanks, and the right rear will hold the horse shower and tack cleaning ...the awning will also run the full length of the right hand side. So in theory we arrive, tie up on right hand side and then have absolutely everything for the horse to hand, grooming equipment, wash, saddles etc hopefully out of the rain....or so the theory goes!!

Some other great ideas though! Thanks!


----------



## EventingMum (9 November 2015)

Ah, that makes sense! Thanks for explaining it.  

As others have said I also find we haven't used our shower much mainly due to not having a big enough water tank however the wash room/loo is good for having a basin wash and the basin and showerhead are good for a hair wash. A big fridge is a must and we actually use our oven when away overnight for heating up casseroles etc we have taken with us. 

In the horse area hooks for tools, good rug racks and room for feed, haynets and buckets etc are useful. Lockers need to be shelved and big enough to take all the extras like first aid kit, studs, grooming kit, spare tack, boots etc.

The docking lights make a huge difference as does a reversing camera.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (9 November 2015)

EventingMum said:



			Ah, that makes sense! Thanks for explaining it.  

As others have said I also find we haven't used our shower much mainly due to not having a big enough water tank however the wash room/loo is good for having a basin wash and the basin and showerhead are good for a hair wash. A big fridge is a must and we actually use our oven when away overnight for heating up casseroles etc we have taken with us. 

In the horse area hooks for tools, good rug racks and room for feed, haynets and buckets etc are useful. Lockers need to be shelved and big enough to take all the extras like first aid kit, studs, grooming kit, spare tack, boots etc.

The docking lights make a huge difference as does a reversing camera.
		
Click to expand...


Out of interest what size water tank do you have? I was looking at this specifically and trying to understand how big it actually needs to be? Got to design a tank or two to fit around the rear end and was was trying to do the maths...(without success!)

Has anyone any solutions for wheelbarrows??  Can't believe the sh:te my two take away with them and we always seem to end up tying the kitchen sink to the back of our trailer....


----------



## jhoward (10 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Out of interest what size water tank do you have? I was looking at this specifically and trying to understand how big it actually needs to be? Got to design a tank or two to fit around the rear end and was was trying to do the maths...(without success!)

Has anyone any solutions for wheelbarrows??  Can't believe the sh:te my two take away with them and we always seem to end up tying the kitchen sink to the back of our trailer....
		
Click to expand...

stick it on the roof? 
or a fold down wheel barrow? t


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (10 November 2015)

We have a collapsible wheelbarrow: 
http://www.greenfingers.com/product.asp?dept_id=500583&pf_id=LS6255D
We also have a solar panel on the roof to avoid too much drain on the batteries when we are at an event (mind you we do endurance and a lot of stupid stuff happens in the dark, so the lights get used a lot).
The other really handy thing we have is a small gas fired hot water system for the horses (and, er, people since we are not as smart as you and do not have a human shower built in!).
We carry 240 litres (about 63 gallons) of water and that is JUST enough for drinking water for 4 people and 2 horses plus strapping water for the horses (generally washed/cooled twice each at an 80km ride) from Friday evening through to Saturday afternoon, if that's any help. We wash with a small spray unit powered by an electric pump as that reduces the volume of water required to cool and clean a horse compared to doing it with a bucket and sponge.
If you are carrying water make sure you have enough taps! It's not hard (dear OH has done all ours himself) to chase piping through the body. Our water tanks on the gooseneck are at the front (weight distribution) but we have taps at the back for horse water and washing as well as one on the other side for people.


----------



## tul214 (10 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			...the awning will also run the full length of the right hand side. So in theory we arrive, tie up on right hand side and then have absolutely everything for the horse to hand, grooming equipment, wash, saddles etc hopefully out of the rain....or so the theory goes!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that an awning would be nice but it never fails to amaze me how close other lorries park. I always try to leave a reasonable distance between us and the lorry to the left but at the GYS this year the people next to us may have well been hooked on!. They could hardly open their tack lockers so we had no chance of using the right hand side tie ups. 

I agree good lighting always helps in dark lanes. I am about to try some Osram Truckstar bulbs in the headlights.


Mark


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 November 2015)

OwnedbyJoe said:



			We have a collapsible wheelbarrow: 
http://www.greenfingers.com/product.asp?dept_id=500583&pf_id=LS6255D
We also have a solar panel on the roof to avoid too much drain on the batteries when we are at an event (mind you we do endurance and a lot of stupid stuff happens in the dark, so the lights get used a lot).
The other really handy thing we have is a small gas fired hot water system for the horses (and, er, people since we are not as smart as you and do not have a human shower built in!).
We carry 240 litres (about 63 gallons) of water and that is JUST enough for drinking water for 4 people and 2 horses plus strapping water for the horses (generally washed/cooled twice each at an 80km ride) from Friday evening through to Saturday afternoon, if that's any help. We wash with a small spray unit powered by an electric pump as that reduces the volume of water required to cool and clean a horse compared to doing it with a bucket and sponge.
If you are carrying water make sure you have enough taps! It's not hard (dear OH has done all ours himself) to chase piping through the body. Our water tanks on the gooseneck are at the front (weight distribution) but we have taps at the back for horse water and washing as well as one on the other side for people.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent ideas! Hadn't seen the collapsible wheelbarrows before! Thanks for the clues re water volume...I have no idea how much we'd consume during a weekend so this gives me a ball park figure to work with! Great idea re the additional taps as well!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 November 2015)

tul214 said:



			I thought that an awning would be nice but it never fails to amaze me how close other lorries park. I always try to leave a reasonable distance between us and the lorry to the left but at the GYS this year the people next to us may have well been hooked on!. They could hardly open their tack lockers so we had no chance of using the right hand side tie ups. 

I agree good lighting always helps in dark lanes. I am about to try some Osram Truckstar bulbs in the headlights.


Mark
		
Click to expand...


So so true! I've experienced that so many times where someone decides to squeeze in and park or alternatively drive through the space that you've purposely left..... 

Must find a space for all the no parking cones as well then!! Lol!


----------



## 9tails (10 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			The overall idea is that the horses will be tied up on the right side of the lorry and everything related to the horse will be done on that side..so the rear underbody locker will contain the horse wash and grooming tools and the saddle lockers will also be easily accessible from that side as well... A full length awning will run along the right side of the truck to allow shade from either the sun or rain! 
Hence we should be able to do everything undercover!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I was sure I'd read that the horses would be tied on the right but didn't make the connection that you were talking about tieing up outside!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 November 2015)

Certainly no need to apologise..it was probably down to my poor grammar after a couple of glasses of red! 

No great news with the build this week...seam sealing all of the outer panels and joints...
At the back the tow bar has been welded integral to the chassis...( helpful for pulling us backwards out of the mud! Lol!)






[/URL][/IMG]

Then finishing off the rear tail light surrounds....






[/URL][/IMG]

Which is starting to make the Horsebox look a little more complete....
Rear ramp now made and should be on before the end of the week! 






[/URL][/IMG]

Spoken with them regarding the latest needs.... 250 litre water tank, lockable internal door handles without sticky out bits...etc etc...

Many thanks to all of those who have given your input....all very helpful!   Can't wait to get it back so I can play with bits myself!


----------



## Annagain (10 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			No great news with the build this week...seam sealing all of the outer panels and joints...
At the back the tow bar has been welded integral to the chassis...( helpful for pulling us backwards out of the mud! Lol!)
		
Click to expand...

I wondered why you were fitting one, couldn't work out what you would need a trailer for, given the space you'll have in the lorry!  

Just a quick question - as this is 12T, will you need an Operators Licence too or does that not apply to "hobby" drivers?


----------



## 9tails (10 November 2015)

Hooks and carabiners, great for hanging up things quickly.  You need to make sure your stuff doesn't rattle around when you're on the move.  

I think this is going to be a great box!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 November 2015)

Sssshhhhhhhh! Don't tell the girls but our secret...... I've got a race car and this would make a great towing vehicle....well you lot can have your horses! A man can have his toys! 

In answer to your serious question... No as its not operating as a commercial business you don't need an operators licence... If I started to use the vehicle to transport other people's horses around for hire and reward then I would require one!


----------



## 9tails (10 November 2015)

Don't see why you can't use it for go to car shows.


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 November 2015)

I have horsebox envy! This is so interesting I can't wait to see the interior go in.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 November 2015)

9tails said:



			Don't see why you can't use it for go to car shows.
		
Click to expand...

I can hear all you cynical women now thinking that the truth is really out! Ha ha! 
But I'm just a great Dad...he he he!


----------



## Beausmate (10 November 2015)

Castle Combe/Badminton combo outing, anyone?


----------



## Dubsie (10 November 2015)

Lights: external for doing the horse boots and rugs when your show finishes late, and internal to the horse area when you drop something.   Have lost count of the times I've fished out our re-chargable light to help horsebox owners finish off when a show over-runs.

iphone/phone recharging points, so you can just plug them in & saves having to turn the ignition on and use the cigarette lighter (will these be obsolete now you're not allowed to smoke  in company vehicles?


----------



## EventingMum (10 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Out of interest what size water tank do you have? I was looking at this specifically and trying to understand how big it actually needs to be? Got to design a tank or two to fit around the rear end and was was trying to do the maths...(without success!)

Has anyone any solutions for wheelbarrows??  Can't believe the sh:te my two take away with them and we always seem to end up tying the kitchen sink to the back of our trailer....
		
Click to expand...

TBH I don't know what size our water tank is, we have a 7.5 t so weight is always a consideration and water weighs a lot! I'd have a bigger tank if I could. It just lasts 3 adults for 5 days at a 3 day event for cooking, washing and tack cleaning etc but we shower at the onsite showers and horse's water comes from stables.

Re the barrow, we found lightweight and collapsable ones weren't strong enough or stable enough on event sites so we bungy strap one on the bulkhead between the horse area and the living in front of the mucking out tools!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 November 2015)

Beausmate said:



			Castle Combe/Badminton combo outing, anyone? 

Click to expand...

hmmmm what  a great idea.... Castle Combe hmmmm lol!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 November 2015)

Dubsie said:



			Lights: external for doing the horse boots and rugs when your show finishes late, and internal to the horse area when you drop something.   Have lost count of the times I've fished out our re-chargable light to help horsebox owners finish off when a show over-runs.

iphone/phone recharging points, so you can just plug them in & saves having to turn the ignition on and use the cigarette lighter (will these be obsolete now you're not allowed to smoke  in company vehicles?
		
Click to expand...


Blimey....great thought..... The lights one down the side of the truck....anyone use anything specific?

Got me thinking again now! Google here we come! Cheers!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 November 2015)

EventingMum said:



			Re the barrow, we found lightweight and collapsable ones weren't strong enough or stable enough on event sites so we bungy strap one on the bulkhead between the horse area and the living in front of the mucking out tools!
		
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing.... At present we strap it to the back door of the trailer but was looking for a better solution this time! It one of the most tedious things to have to pack!


----------



## WelshD (10 November 2015)

Maybe look at the garden carts with four wheels? They are lower and much less awkward than a wheelbarrow and could possibly go in an under floor area (secured obviously) we have a little one that tips up and it's perfectly fine for mucking out and hauling stuff around

Mine is like this: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/190772288648?_mwBanner=1


----------



## tul214 (18 November 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## EQUIDAE (18 November 2015)

WelshD said:



			Maybe look at the garden carts with four wheels? They are lower and much less awkward than a wheelbarrow and could possibly go in an under floor area (secured obviously) we have a little one that tips up and it's perfectly fine for mucking out and hauling stuff around

Mine is like this: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/190772288648?_mwBanner=1

Click to expand...

Keep an eye out in Lidl and Aldi as they sometimes have them in for £40


----------



## henmother (18 November 2015)

This is the best thread I've read for an age. This is brilliant , how exciting


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (19 November 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Blimey....great thought..... The lights one down the side of the truck....anyone use anything specific?

Got me thinking again now! Google here we come! Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

We have LED lights on a strip... Came extremely cheaply through E bay from China and work remarkably well. You literally stiick them up and cut them to length, then wire in the power at the cut end. Our float is lit up like an Xmas tree...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (19 November 2015)

WelshD said:



			Maybe look at the garden carts with four wheels? They are lower and much less awkward than a wheelbarrow and could possibly go in an under floor area (secured obviously) we have a little one that tips up and it's perfectly fine for mucking out and hauling stuff around

Mine is like this: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/190772288648?_mwBanner=1

Click to expand...

Great idea...we actually own one of those already as we use it for carting and soaking the wood pellets we use as bedding....will need to measure it up but it's far easier to use than the barrow especially in muddy conditions....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (19 November 2015)

Hello everyone and thank you all for your contributions. It's excellent using you all as sounding boards for ideas....
Sorry there hasn't been too much of an update over the last week but this has been due to me taken away on work business...unfortunately I have to do my day job to help pay for this blinkin thing! 

Anyway slight update...thanks to ideas on this forum I've gone back to the boys and we've reviewed the build constantly...re the water tank mounted around the rear axle / tail lift assembly we've looked and increased the tank size...I think the max we'll now be able is 236 litres...not quite the wanted 250 from the advice but probably the best compromise we can fit.... We've looked at other locations to sit the tank including under the front passenger compartment but decided the rear mount was best...so thanks to everyone for those ideas...

The rear ramp is now on and looking really smart. As this is going to be hydraulic we are just wanting for a couple of longer hoses to run to the outrigger rams... Again most of the pumps are in place ready for final fitting. 

We've had a slight delay as we have been waiting for the generator and the airconditioning unit to arrive from Dometic...I'm planning to get down today to grab some photos so everyone can see the unit prior to install for relative size etc for those considering retrofitting to their horseboxes...

We've also decided to bite the bullet with the build...our original idea was to finish the lorry in stages as and when finances allowed...this poses a few problems as the final fit can't take place in the horse area because the rear wall separating the horse from the living is effectively a false wall which behind hides all the plumbing and electric runs...so it would all have to be ripped out again to install the living thus we have looked to finance the remaining build....

The good news for you is that means you'll see it finished off quicker...the bad news for me is I've got to work harder...

Thanks again for all of your comments and thoughts...I can honestly say each is taken on board, carefully considered, and if we can get away with it put on the truck.....

A final note to the guys at Courcheval who have been absolutely excellent...tolerating the annoying customer who keeps turning up and changing the spec and layout of everything every five minutes...I feel so bad some days that I've now started taking packets of chocolate biscuits and mince pies to ease their pain...they've now become fully used to this and they can sense my arrival ....if I'm carrying loads of packets of especially extra chocolate M&S ones they know there's a big change coming again! 

No all seriousness they have been outstanding and the quality of their build has been stunning! 
Back with photos soon! Now to plan the interior! Need help!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 November 2015)

Re the hydraulic ramp. Make sure that it is engineered so that it 'fails to safe' rather than 'fails to danger'. There have been some very unpleasant accidents caused by well meaning people manually lifting a hydraulic ramp, which then crashes back down to the ground.

I think that it's Mike007 on HHO who had an idea as to how to make a fairly simple modification to prevent that happening.


----------



## 9tails (19 November 2015)

How about storage on top?  I've seen haylage bales strapped to the roofs of lorries for longer stays but suspect you would need rails fitted and a side ladder to get up there.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (19 November 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Re the hydraulic ramp. Make sure that it is engineered so that it 'fails to safe' rather than 'fails to danger'. There have been some very unpleasant accidents caused by well meaning people manually lifting a hydraulic ramp, which then crashes back down to the ground.

I think that it's Mike007 on HHO who had an idea as to how to make a fairly simple modification to prevent that happening.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks...will definately take it up with the boys...I had also read of a number of danger issues with these...they have reliably informed me that this is the safe version but I will definately seek reassurances...

Here is a very short update as of tonight....
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

As you can see the tailgate is now on but still awaits the hydraulics to be fully set up and the rear closing panel to be affixed.

The next photo shows the hydraulic pump yet to be mounted in the rear near side locker...

[URL=http://s651.photobucket.com/user/ianacelliott/media/image_zps0iqh2ma9.jpeg.html]

[IMG]http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/ianacelliott/image_zps0iqh2ma9.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

The photo above shows the strengthening bracketry needed for the rear tail lift to stop the cross member from rotating or cracking under the forces needed to close the rear tailgate.






[/URL][/IMG]

The photo above shows the side door now fitted...

So over the next few days we are looking to fit the aircon unit and the power generator.....will update as they go in!


----------



## MuddyGeorge (20 November 2015)

This thread is enthralling!    I'm finding it so interesting watching everything come together (also with twinges of the green eyed monster!)  Thanks for the update FarmerChalk.   &#128516;


----------



## Farmer Chalk (21 November 2015)

It's like Xmas here with the postie delivering lots of goodies....I think I must be going manopausal as I'm strangely excited by each delivery....
What is happening to me?? It's not normal to be excited by things like this.... Note to self... Get to the Doctors pdq...

This arrived this morning...






[/URL][/IMG]

It's a kitchen sink....wtf.....






[/URL][/IMG]

Been looking on the net for sinks for campers (is this the meaning of life??) and unfortunately they all looked pretty rubbish and flimsy...so had a look at some discount sites and found this...a perfectly sized under counter stainless Smeg sink for the same price as a camping one...perfect dimensions and just what we need.......







[/URL][/IMG]


So that set me on taps..... ( told you I was ill.....) and was also pretty saddened at the quality of camper taps which in the main are wibbly wobbly....

So had a look at the Bathstore internet site with their sale items....have always been impressed with their quality so bought this....






[/URL][/IMG]

Again for less price than the equivalent camper/motorhome one...


Then because of you lot, you forced me to buy this......as you told me I needed lots of plugs and chargers.... I hate charging leads all over the place and thought this was a neat idea...






[/URL][/IMG]

It's a pop up plug unit which fits flush to the work surface and when you want to use a plug or charger it pops up....neat....

Nurse...... My medication..... Nurse.... Nurse!


----------



## WelshD (21 November 2015)

I glanced quickly at the picture of the side door an an optical illusion made me think it was a pop out side. For a second I was very very very jealous but upon seeing it was a trick of the light I am back to just being very very jealous. 

Great pics and update. I can see us trying to spot this at shows next year!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (21 November 2015)

Yes it does... Trick of the light....thankfully! 
Unfortunately there have to be some compromises... The trouble is where do you stop... Suddenly it becomes a 40ft artic unit...which at least I could have got my car in!


----------



## WelshD (21 November 2015)

Yes exactly where do you stop, you could go on spending money on things forever when it comes to horses

Thankfully for my husband I stopped at a 1986 ford transit van with attached wooden shed !


----------



## Farmer Chalk (21 November 2015)

He's a lucky lucky man....
.     Hopefully we meet in our next life!


----------



## Landcruiser (22 November 2015)

I have a narrow swb 7.5 leyland daf, which has a vast living and a small horse area - only big enough for 2 ponies stalled across the width. I didn't realise how narrow it was when I bought it, my 14.3 was rather restricted! I had it reconfigured so that the horse area is basically diagonal (as I only ever travel 1 horse). I end up with 2 triangular storage areas. The one on the bulkhead takes a couple of hay bales, some water containers, and my muck out gear. Next comes the diagonal horse , in what is now a wide, long, salubrious stall. Lastly I get a smaller triangular space which takes...you guessed it, a wheelbarrow, which is held in place when I shut the ramp side doors. I'm not sure I've described that clearly, wish I could draw a plan. Anyway, it works very well and can easily be changed as all partitions are moveable and ajustable length.


----------



## Pen (22 November 2015)

Absolutely love this thread.  I know nothing about boxes but all this fascinating info explains to me why the luxury ones advertised in H&H cost the same as a small house plus an arm and a leg.  What a worthwhile investment this venture is


----------



## Farmer Chalk (22 November 2015)

Landcruiser said:



			I have a narrow swb 7.5 leyland daf, which has a vast living and a small horse area - only big enough for 2 ponies stalled across the width. I didn't realise how narrow it was when I bought it, my 14.3 was rather restricted! I had it reconfigured so that the horse area is basically diagonal (as I only ever travel 1 horse). I end up with 2 triangular storage areas. The one on the bulkhead takes a couple of hay bales, some water containers, and my muck out gear. Next comes the diagonal horse , in what is now a wide, long, salubrious stall. Lastly I get a smaller triangular space which takes...you guessed it, a wheelbarrow, which is held in place when I shut the ramp side doors. I'm not sure I've described that clearly, wish I could draw a plan. Anyway, it works very well and can easily be changed as all partitions are moveable and ajustable length.
		
Click to expand...

It is always a compromise but it sounds yours has worked out ideally..ours should be wider as we've gone the widest we can and not having a tack locker on the left hand side means we have don't suffer the ingress on the horse area.... Our horse is also slightly turbo mental and I didn't want him have the ability to climb up on it in his efforts to escape via the Windows....
That has left us with a problem with the tack locker, and instead we've now placed it under the RHS living area....effectively under the sink.....

We can't go full depth either because of the problems with all of the emission gubbins mounted on the lorry chassis.... Hence we are probably going to do exactly what you have done and offset the horse areas to diagonals and build a storage locker in the top right hand triangle against the separating wall...

In the perfect world we would have another 20 ft added but as you know it's never long enough!!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (22 November 2015)

Pen said:



			Absolutely love this thread.  I know nothing about boxes but all this fascinating info explains to me why the luxury ones advertised in H&H cost the same as a small house plus an arm and a leg.  What a worthwhile investment this venture is

Click to expand...

I hope so.... We have been looking for some time and looked at the major brands....some were simply stunning...and some were simply sh:te... The quality on the top ones was amazing and some were frankly appalling which is why we decided to try and source our own lorry and use professional help where necessary... It will hopefully end with us having a great box with good fittings but at a considerable saving against buying a top end box....

If anyone's thinking of doing it it's great fun and we can build absolutely everything to our specification...within reason...

Where the top end ones now score is where they build things at multi levels...I.e living is raised, the shower/bathroom is a lower level and they can then add further bedroom accommodation actually above the shower rooms... Stunning but simply stunning prices which we could never afford...

What has surprised me the most is the actual amount of work required on the chassis to get everything to fit....this is where you need to spend your planning time....it really isn't as simple as plonking a box on top.... Thankfully that's where we have been utilising the skills of professional Coachbuilders and I take my hat off to the boys at Courcheval.... It has been excellent working alongside them coming up with ideas and using their experience to know whether it would work or not! 

Next is generator and aircon install before setting about and designing the interior properly! 

Thanks everyone for all your help and advice...it really does help us decide what to put where and moreover consider its importance relative to the build... Thanks again....


----------



## LeannePip (9 December 2015)

Any updates OP?

This is my favorite thread!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (9 December 2015)

Yes we're still about! 

The build has got to almost halfway stage...for financial reasons we had originally budgeted to do the build in two halves..the original idea was to get the outer body of the lorry built and get it to a stage where we could use it as a horse transporter.....but leave the living area...and when we could afford the next phase get the living area sorted....

Slight fly in the ointment... And it's worth highlighting to those considering the same...when speaking to the builders they highlighted that they would not be able to finish off the horse area to a good standard in the original format...the reason being that between the walls of the two areas all of the wiring and plumbing is placed and effectively hidden....
By closing this area off now half of the lorry would have to be deconstructed later to allow access to do the plumbing and wiring...

So we were left with two choices...build the lorry drive it around half built and have to take it to pieces again to finish it off or alternatively sort out the finances and carry on! 

Thus we robbed the piggy banks and went and got some funding! This was no mean feat either....
Most finance houses will lend money against a completed vehicle but very few would lend against an incomplete asset.... Most will lend to a business or horse box sales team but not many will lend to a private individual.....

That was until we spoke to the brilliant people at a company called Close Asset Finance from Wimbledon who were outstanding...they came and looked at the vehicle realised its potential worth and loaned us the funds to complete the build...

So it has now entered its second phase...which is good news for you as this thread will hopefully finish sooner! 

Listening to everyone's thoughts we've been busy now sorting out ordering components ready for the next part of the build...

We've ordered the additional slimline floodlight LEDs to fit on the side of the truck...we've ordered the microwave...






[/URL][/IMG]

We've ordered the generator....






[/URL][/IMG]

We've ordered the fridge, the toilet, the cooker, the aircon unit...






[/URL][/IMG]

And all of the components are coming together nicely.....

Hence the slight delay in build purely where we were moving onto the next phase and awaiting the arrival of all the bits...

We've even sourced the materials for the interior.... I'll post a photo tomorrow of the colour swatches but from Poland I've sourced a number of leather hides for the seats...the best description I can give you is saddle leather colour which is a Dairy Milk or tobacco coloured leather....

The sleeping pod and upper front we wanted to be light and airy and so the walls will be finished in a beige Alcantara which is a faux suede....

And all the lower panels will be finished in a gloss wood finish....

So lots of further planning.... And therefore would be very grateful,for all ideas!


----------



## tul214 (10 December 2015)

I love to see other people spending money! This will be a great 'box.

My only comment would be that the living area does get dusty/dirty and the alcantara on the walls may need stain treating. 

What colour are you spraying it? Expect your pride and joy to attract 'bramble rash' so it may be worth looking at a colour that will not show the scratches. From my experience light colours are best.

Mark


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 December 2015)

Thanks..... I'm thinking of setting up a self help group.... Unfortunately my EBay account has never been busier.... The loft has had numerous visits looking for treasure to sell...unfortunately didn't find any...but have sold some heirlooms but unless it's nailed down its been sold...
Now onto thoughts of selling myself on Hampstead Heath but unfortunately at my age would only attract sympathathic bids.... 

Re the living area you're totally right.... I will be standing at the door with a pressure washer before they are allowed to enter! I'm only doing the upper sleeping pod area and if she goes up there with her boots on then there will be trouble... I found the Alcantara on eBay from a specialist supplier in Poland who clearly has a big contract with a vehicle manufacturer and is selling off end of rolls....it's normally sold as a roll 1.26m  wide and stupidly expensive... This is 0.49m wide as an offcut and literally a tenth of the price.....hence we are going for it.....

The external colour is currently undecided....I would love it as dark metallic grey but the bramble rash where we live would be horrific....
I think it's likely to be white!


----------



## tul214 (10 December 2015)

Our lorry is dark metallic grey ..........it shows everything!

White is probably the easiest, lots are doing the BMW Mini old english white but gold and silver look good too.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 December 2015)

That's confirmed it then....
White it is then....cheers!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (10 December 2015)

Ours is green with gold block line in each side


----------



## Beausmate (10 December 2015)

Compromise?  Grey cab, white body with maybe a coach stripe or two?


----------



## Darbs (10 December 2015)

Very interesting thread, a couple of thoughts from my experience with race transporters (some of these may have been mentioned already):


I am not sure how you are handling internal living area 240v electrics, but take the number of sockets that you think you'll need and double it! Especially as so many sockets seem to get taken up with permanently charging phones/ipads etc.

Have an outside weatherproof flush power socket near the side access door, even if you think you may never use it, its far easier to put one in now than later.

Reversing camera is a must.

Have a method of stopping everything sliding about, especially internally in the cupboards and lockers. I have lost count how many times I have opened lockers and cupboards, even after a short journey, and everything has jumped out at me!

Internal smoke alarms and carbon monoxide detectors.

A waste bin built into the internal living area, a loose one just gets in the way and slides around.

Some deflection or weather strip above the side access door so water doesn't run off the roof and drip into the living area. (Have a look what is fitted to modern caravans)

Sink waste that has easy access to dismantle and unblock when it gets blocked up.

I am sure I'll think of some others things that I recall used to be an issue in race transporters.

Its great seeing it coming together. (See you over on DISCO4.COM)


----------



## Beausmate (10 December 2015)

With regard to the wayward cupboard contents, what do they use on boats for content containment?


----------



## Darbs (10 December 2015)

Beausmate said:



			With regard to the wayward cupboard contents, what do they use on boats for content containment?
		
Click to expand...

Interestingly I used to work for Sealine who made very large powerboats (Google 'Sealine T60' to see what I mean). When out at sea, the principle was to make sure there was no space around anything to allow movement to start. When things start sliding, they collect other items, hence everything leaping out at you when cupboard doors are opened. 

Many cupboards had internal frames so that items like glasses fitted precisely, another useful trick is to put rubber matting on the bottom of the cupboard or locker, this is quite effective.

Generally the less room that there is inside a locker or cupboard the better.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 December 2015)

Darbs.... Excellent ideas and thank you so much for taking the time out to highlight them....
Re the electrics i think I'm roughly there...got probably too many if anything and had already considered the external power points....for things like shears and pumps etc etc

The idea about the bin is so so true and not one I had even considered....(hence this brilliant forum) Normally my two use the worktop as the bin....failing that the sink....if it reaches the floor then I've had a result! I'm rapidly trying to reshuffle my design to try and incorporate a built in bin..... We would have definately gone for a external bin which as you say would be rattling around and emptying even more stuff on the floor at the first bend in the road....

Again the smoke alarm and carbon monoxide alarm are so so important and again one that I had overlooked...

The main door opening I had considered but not yet actioned and the cupboards another great idea! 

Thanks again everyone and keep the ideas coming! So so helpful! 
Regards and best wishes FC!


----------



## Carefreegirl (10 December 2015)

We've just had the lorry resprayed and he's done the skirts in Land Rover Grey, it's flippin lovely. We have him a vague idea of colour and the paint sprayer guy chose what he wanted. Leap of faith that could of gone horrible wrong but it looks fantastic. 

Very exciting for you OP :biggrin3:

Edited to add: little lorry is mainly white, looks fab when cleaned but if kept near trees (like this is) it goes green overnight !


----------



## michelledud (11 December 2015)

Thoroughly enjoying this thread, I think your lorry will look amazing!!! Just a thought regarding finances...perhaps you could list the shows and dates you are attending next year and charge HHOers to look around the finished product (promise we'll keep our boots off the suede wallpaper&#128514 &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Farmer Chalk (11 December 2015)

Sounds interesting but it depends which boots!!

Trust me.. I should be paying you lot for all the help in building it! I'll always have the kettle permanently on..... 
I'm so grateful for the ideas and experiences that have helped so much...unfortunately it is always a massive compromise trying to balance the design of the physical build with the constraints of the truck chassis and then more importantly finances....
If I had the money we would have an Oakley or an STX on the drive...we haven't so we have tried to contract out the bits we can't do and source and supply all the bits we can do.... Hopefully at the end we will have a good box that will have cost us significantly less than going to a top end builder but also have had fun designing it along the way... Also having met some lovely people like yourselves! 

Hopefully we can also show just how much goes into building a box which goes to understand why they are so ridiculously expensive when bought the conventional way!


----------



## Annagain (11 December 2015)

In terms of colour, I know when a friend has hers ( a converted Warburton's bread lorry) sprayed she was advised to go with a flat, non metallic colour as they're the easiest to touch up if necessary. She went for a baby blue which is much nicer than it sounds!


----------



## Darbs (11 December 2015)

For future planning it may be worth considering running a cable from the distribution board and vehicle fuse unit towards the rear or most difficult to access area of the vehicle, and capping it off. If in the future you think of something that would be useful that also requires power at least you have a cable there ready to use, it could also be converted to be 12v ignition switched if necessary (if its rated for 240v 13A+, it will handle almost anything that the ignition or batteries can throw out). It will be a 10 minute job to do this at this stage, but a major issue to run cable when the horesbox is complete.

I guess the clever trick with designing a vehicle like this is not only getting it right for today, but also 5 years time. 

At the moment I seem to have this horsebox build in my head, thinking "What would I do, what would I need and what would I really miss if I didn't have it"!!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (11 December 2015)

Excellent.... Keep it in your head as all your thoughts are being received positively...I was already thinking of how I could run almost a power ring main around the lorry for future use and your thoughts have confirmed this as a necessity! 
Many thanks!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (11 December 2015)

annagain said:



			In terms of colour, I know when a friend has hers ( a converted Warburton's bread lorry) sprayed she was advised to go with a flat, non metallic colour as they're the easiest to touch up if necessary. She went for a baby blue which is much nicer than it sounds!
		
Click to expand...

It's so difficult working through colour charts....I have a race car painted in duck egg blue which is perfect for the car but not for a 12 tonne lorry.... I think I may have seen your friends truck on the circuit and that colour looked fantastic...

We are seriously also looking at sponsorship and have a couple of irons in fires at present....so it may indeed be a totally different colour to one we first envisaged! Time will tell!


----------



## Bosworth (11 December 2015)

Just a thought but instead of standard double sockets add in the ones with usb ports. I am renovating my house and ive put in 2 of these double socket/usb sockets in every room. Its brilliant. I can get rid of the USB 3 pin plug adapters and plug directly into the usb ports and still be able to have 2 double 3 pin plugs.


----------



## LeannePip (11 December 2015)

Bosworth said:



			Just a thought but instead of standard double sockets add in the ones with usb ports. I am renovating my house and ive put in 2 of these double socket/usb sockets in every room. Its brilliant. I can get rid of the USB 3 pin plug adapters and plug directly into the usb ports and still be able to have 2 double 3 pin plugs.
		
Click to expand...

We have these at home too and they are brilliant - saves all the plugs being used up by chargers for various things!


----------



## Darbs (11 December 2015)

Bosworth said:



			Just a thought but instead of standard double sockets add in the ones with usb ports. Its brilliant. I can get rid of the USB 3 pin plug adapters and plug directly into the usb ports and still be able to have 2 double 3 pin plugs.
		
Click to expand...

That's a great idea, really useful advice, not just for horseboxes! Following a new kitchen and extension we have just changed all the sockets in our house for stainless steel, now I look around and all of the spare sockets are taken up with USB charging devices plugged in!

If you go this route of intgrated USB ports in 240v sockets, I did read somewhere about making sure you buy good quality items as the internal step-down transfomers in cheap versions can fail quickly.


----------



## Beausmate (11 December 2015)

Nice yacht, Darbs. Very posh!


----------



## Darbs (11 December 2015)

Beausmate said:



			Nice yacht, Darbs. Very posh!
		
Click to expand...

I would like to say I owned one, but I just worked for the manufacturer. Having said that, whilst horses may be expensive, try a large powerboat. The rough rule of thumb is 10% of the boats value per year to run and operate it, one of those costs about £600,000, so it will be about £60,000 a year to run it!


----------



## littlemiss1 (11 December 2015)

wow what a great thread and love seeing the progress. After recently selling our 7.5t DAF LF due to the purchase of a shire horse we are now looking for something bigger around the 14t mark, like you said the cost of buying one the conventional way is just staggering so the thought of having one made is the route we will have to take. Like you we would have external tack lockers which do not take up space in the horse area what with the big boy being 18h+ he needs all the space he can get! This thread is really great and giving us ideas and would you be able to tell me do they cater for larger lorries? Were based in Essex so would be nice and close to use them


----------



## Farmer Chalk (11 December 2015)

Sounds like my daughter.......lol!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (11 December 2015)

Darbs said:



			I would like to say I owned one, but I just worked for the manufacturer. Having said that, whilst horses may be expensive, try a large powerboat. The rough rule of thumb is 10% of the boats value per year to run and operate it, one of those costs about £600,000, so it will be about £60,000 a year to run it!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my daughter! Lol!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (11 December 2015)

littlemiss1 said:



			wow what a great thread and love seeing the progress. After recently selling our 7.5t DAF LF due to the purchase of a shire horse we are now looking for something bigger around the 14t mark, like you said the cost of buying one the conventional way is just staggering so the thought of having one made is the route we will have to take. Like you we would have external tack lockers which do not take up space in the horse area what with the big boy being 18h+ he needs all the space he can get! This thread is really great and giving us ideas and would you be able to tell me do they cater for larger lorries? Were based in Essex so would be nice and close to use them
		
Click to expand...

i think in retrospect it's worth speaking to them prior regarding the chassis....one of the issues we faced was the suitability and the rear axle location.... The reason Daf's are heavily used especially in the 12 tonne versions is they have a regular chassis that has a very long wheelbase and a short tail behind the rear axle which is ideal for horse transport especially with a big one like yours...

The primary idea is to get the main weight over the axle not behind the axle I.e. Not hanging out over the tail which causes weight issues...

Our Mercedes is great for what we want but has immediately caused issues with overall vehicle length... Because it has a relatively short chassis wheelbase. So we are at the maximum length permissible which has comprised us a little bit as ideally I'd have liked to have had another couple of feet.

The chaps at Courcheval have been incredibly knowledgeable in relation to this and thus am very grateful to use their professional experience...

The primary concern you need to consider is are you converting a ready built goods truck or are you considering having a purpose built coachbuilt body? 

Needless to say I would give them a ring and pop along to see some in build..totally fascinating!


----------



## DJ (12 December 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			I'm rapidly trying to reshuffle my design to try and incorporate a built in bin....!
		
Click to expand...

FC - We found it easier to use carrier bags/pedal bin liners, on a plastic attachment just inside one of the cupboards, like this one, but the one we had is a bit smaller, made for caravans: Takes up a lot less space, and you empty the bag daily into the larger bins outside, so less smelly 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carrier-B...-Door-Garage-Workshop-Motorhome-/151176835835


----------



## Darbs (12 December 2015)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Sounds like my daughter! Lol!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, understood! Worryingly I seem to be following your direction, with a 6 year old daughter who rides regularly (on other peoples ponies) and is gradually falling deeper into the equine cash pit of doom! (My cash pit of doom I hasten to add!).

I wouldn't have it any other way though, she loves being outside, mixing with lots of other people, spending all day every Saturday at the riding school stables. She has ridden 8 different ponies this year alone, some of which were a bit of a handful, and she loves every minute. She is currently poo-picking in the lounge using conkers as pretend poo and using a poo picker made out of an old dustpan!

I can see me creating a horsebox build forum thread in 15 years time!


----------



## DJ (12 December 2015)

Darbs said:



			Yes, understood! Worryingly I seem to be following your direction, with a 6 year old daughter who rides regularly (on other peoples ponies) and is gradually falling deeper into the equine cash pit of doom! (My cash pit of doom I hasten to add!).

I wouldn't have it any other way though, she loves being outside, mixing with lots of other people, spending all day every Saturday at the riding school stables. She has ridden 8 different ponies this year alone, some of which were a bit of a handful, and she loves every minute. She is currently poo-picking in the lounge using conkers as pretend poo and using a poo picker made out of an old dustpan!

I can see me creating a horsebox build forum thread in 15 years time!
		
Click to expand...

You`re doomed    lololol .... she`s already a horse woman


----------



## Darbs (12 December 2015)

DJ said:



			You`re doomed    lololol .... she`s already a horse woman 

Click to expand...

I think I am coming to terms with that! The truth is that whilst we do not come from a horse background, she absolutely loves it, and I would prefer spending £10,000 a year on her horse obsession than £500 on computer games. (Don't think from that comment that we have loads of excess cash washing around, its about what I would prefer to see her doing and being involved with). We are actually trying to balance it so that she retains her interest in swimming and cycling as well, I don't want her to burn out and loose interest in horses through over exposure to the horse world!

Right, I am off to trip over some more conkers!


----------



## DJ (12 December 2015)

It`s a good rouse to be fair ... I got into horses from being a tiny tot, and in my later years (teenager) I never had time for boys, which my father was always grateful for  ... my pony always came first


----------



## Northern Hare (12 December 2015)

Ref colour, I would suggest that White would be a good choice as a base as it reflects the sun and the box will be cooler inside from my experience. Also it would be a good base for any sponsorship decals you might want to use in future.


----------



## Pen (12 December 2015)

Darbs said:



			Yes, understood! Worryingly I seem to be following your direction, with a 6 year old daughter who rides regularly (on other peoples ponies) and is gradually falling deeper into the equine cash pit of doom! (My cash pit of doom I hasten to add!).

I wouldn't have it any other way though, she loves being outside, mixing with lots of other people, spending all day every Saturday at the riding school stables. She has ridden 8 different ponies this year alone, some of which were a bit of a handful, and she loves every minute. She is currently poo-picking in the lounge using conkers as pretend poo and using a poo picker made out of an old dustpan!

I can see me creating a horsebox build forum thread in 15 years time!
		
Click to expand...

Now that's what I call keen.  Not just playing ponies but practising poo-picking.
Your daughter definitely has the bug


----------



## Farmer Chalk (12 December 2015)

DJ said:



			FC - We found it easier to use carrier bags/pedal bin liners, on a plastic attachment just inside one of the cupboards, like this one, but the one we had is a bit smaller, made for caravans: Takes up a lot less space, and you empty the bag daily into the larger bins outside, so less smelly 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carrier-B...-Door-Garage-Workshop-Motorhome-/151176835835

Click to expand...

Cool idea! We are struggling unfortunately because ordinarily where there would be a cupboard under the sink unit this is actually the rear of the tack locker from the other side of the truck...(if that makes sense...i.e.the sink is mounted on the top of the tack locker ) so we have very little cupboards at under work surface level....they will all be at eye level ....
But I could adapt the base of some drawer units.... This is the beauty of this thread as it is making us think of the practical demands needed in the truck! Thanks!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (12 December 2015)

Darbs said:



			Yes, understood! Worryingly I seem to be following your direction, with a 6 year old daughter who rides regularly (on other peoples ponies) and is gradually falling deeper into the equine cash pit of doom! (My cash pit of doom I hasten to add!).

I wouldn't have it any other way though, she loves being outside, mixing with lots of other people, spending all day every Saturday at the riding school stables. She has ridden 8 different ponies this year alone, some of which were a bit of a handful, and she loves every minute. She is currently poo-picking in the lounge using conkers as pretend poo and using a poo picker made out of an old dustpan!

I can see me creating a horsebox build forum thread in 15 years time!
		
Click to expand...


I read the above thread on my phone earlier but didn't have time to respond to it but I have been giggling to myself all day about it! 
Trust me they will soon get bored of it! 
If you feel the need to assist poo pick I've got a few acres that need doing...just think how healthy it will be out in the country air! 

It has made me smile however as it doesn't seen long ago that my 16 yr old was laying a trail of sticks around the garden and spent the majority of the day doing horsey jumps between the rose bushes! 

Unfortunately it has got a lot more expensive since then! For all my moaning I wouldn't change a thing.. It has showed her so many new skills, it has given her responsibility and learned a new respect for everything and as such she has turned into a well rounded individual rather than the chavettes who hang around the local Co-op....

And the other thing it has done is met some fabulously nice people around the circuit who are all like minded individuals out there doing the right thing!

Re the interesting and feisty horses...don't be frightened about riding them ( within reason)... This is where she will learn her horsemanship and learn to sit properly! We bought a beautiful but totally mental palomino when she was 10-11 but that horse taught her so so much and which is why we are reaping the rewards now!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (12 December 2015)

DJ said:



			It`s a good rouse to be fair ... I got into horses from being a tiny tot, and in my later years (teenager) I never had time for boys, which my father was always grateful for  ... my pony always came first 

Click to expand...


Ssscchhhush.....our secret....this is my real reason for doing it all..... Don't tell anyone!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (15 December 2015)

Again thanks to all for your input....postman has been busy with deliveries of things like smoke detectors, external plug sockets etc etc....

Just arrived from Poland is the start of the interior materials.... 35 metres of Alcantara for the sleeper pod and the first four hides of brown saddle leather for the seating area.... Quite exciting and lovely colours..






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DJ (7 January 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Ssscchhhush.....our secret....this is my real reason for doing it all..... Don't tell anyone!
		
Click to expand...

Heh heh heh .. thought it might be .... 


Any more updates or has it all gone quiet over christmas? ... I like the fabric, though I did cringe a bit at the colour, I don`t know how long it will stay looking so new.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 January 2016)

DJ said:



			Heh heh heh .. thought it might be .... 


Any more updates or has it all gone quiet over christmas? ... I like the fabric, though I did cringe a bit at the colour, I don`t know how long it will stay looking so new.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying it's going to get covered in mud? ....
The beige is only going to be used to line the sleeper pod to make it a bit more airy and less claustrophobic....so hopefully the mud won't get that far! (Hmmmm) 

We have had a slight delay prior to the Xmas just purely arranging the next phase...the living area obviously needs to be lined and so the wood panels have arrived and these have just been lacquered... A slight hitch is the outside lights and the 5 metre awning which is on order from Germany...these are required to be fitted prior to the internal build due to the wiring being run up inside the interior facing panels.....

But the shower is arriving tomorrow, the fridge and microwave  and toilet have arrived, the toilet floor has been ordered so we should start to see some movement over the next few days...( hopefully )


----------



## DJ (7 January 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Are you saying it's going to get covered in mud? ....
The beige is only going to be used to line the sleeper pod to make it a bit more airy and less claustrophobic....so hopefully the mud won't get that far! (Hmmmm)
		
Click to expand...


Not mud 'per say' ... But horse hair, dirt, scurf, slobber (usually green from mouth fulls of grass), mud (dry/dusty) and mud (wet), and just general horse "muck n mess" tends to get everywhere, even if there is a "no boots" rule lol ... Hence why I cringe at the thought, I won`t have a vehicle (car/4x4) with a beige interior for pretty much the same reason. I am a bit (ok a lot) OCD though, but I would have chosen a mid/dark grey (like the colour on the right of the sheet that you rolls of fabric are sat on in the picture), or a mid Blue, and then "lightened" the POD with the sheets/pillow cases/duvet covers/curtains, all of which can be removed and washed/replaced with ease  



Farmer Chalk said:



			We have had a slight delay prior to the Xmas just purely arranging the next phase...the living area obviously needs to be lined and so the wood panels have arrived and these have just been lacquered... A slight hitch is the outside lights and the 5 metre awning which is on order from Germany...these are required to be fitted prior to the internal build due to the wiring being run up inside the interior facing panels.....

But the shower is arriving tomorrow, the fridge and microwave  and toilet have arrived, the toilet floor has been ordered so we should start to see some movement over the next few days...( hopefully )
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like it`ll motoring along again in no time at all (no pun intended lol) ... Looking forward to hearing the updates.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 January 2016)

You've obviously seen our old Range Rover! I swear that the insides move by themselves.....I could grow a healthy crop of potatoes on our back seats!

a short funny story..... I used said Range Rover to collect four wheels and tyres that I was selling to a third party. We had arranged to meet at a convenient place 30 minutes from home...so I loaded the wheels and they were in the car for less than 30 minutes...
I arrived at the location first and thus unloaded said wheels prior to the arrival of the other chap. He arrived a few minutes later  and I helped him put the wheels on his roof rack.... As he was lifting them he uttered the immortal words....' Mate your tyres smell of horse piss! How I laughed not!! 
unfortunately you horsey people will know exactly what I mean!


----------



## Honey08 (7 January 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Cool idea! We are struggling unfortunately because ordinarily where there would be a cupboard under the sink unit this is actually the rear of the tack locker from the other side of the truck...(if that makes sense...i.e.the sink is mounted on the top of the tack locker ) so we have very little cupboards at under work surface level....they will all be at eye level ....
But I could adapt the base of some drawer units.... This is the beauty of this thread as it is making us think of the practical demands needed in the truck! Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

In our old caravan we had one of these on the end of the unit just by the door.  I've seen them on the actual van doors, so they swing outside and out of the way when using the door..


----------



## Farmer Chalk (9 January 2016)

Now prepared for next phase which should start moving along quite quickly now I'm hoping...

Just started the interior, and needed to preempt a few things...the exterior lights have started to go on as the wiring needs to drop down inside the interior panels first...slightly held up still waiting for the electric awning ...we've been told it's been made and is now in transport from Germany...this ideally needs to go on first as we don't know exactly where it's going to bolt through the body or where the electric wires are going to intrude through the body....

So started with the bathroom.... We were trying to ensure the floor remained waterproof as we were having a shower enclosure fitted...looked at various products...Lino, tiles, laminate etc but it needed to be 100% waterproof but also not too slippery when wet and muddy (apparently)  .... 

So as we are not at all worried by weight I bought 3 large slate tiles which were a perfect fit and only had to cut down one to get them to fit neatly... 
Cut out the areas where the shower waste will pass through the body and where the toilet overflow passes out. Decided on a bit of a wet room so I can easily wash it out without puddles of water so fitted a central drain with hose tails which passes through the tiles and floor and vents under the truck....






[/URL][/IMG]

Monday the white waterproof side panels should go in then we can fit the shower and toilet properly. Then the up stands will be fitted around the bottom edges to seal the floors off...





[/URL][/IMG]


Also sorted our bin problem....thanks for the great advice given here..sourced a big bin which will slide out on runners which will fit inside the side under cupboard next to the sink... Just placed it here for sizing reasons ....






[/URL][/IMG]

So hopefully we should now start cooking with gas for the build now! 

Thanks again for all the advice! Incredibly helpful!


----------



## Clannad48 (9 January 2016)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before but in our old decrepit lorry the previous owner had the cupboard doors fitted with child lock catches, not to prevent a child from opening them but to prevent the doors from coming open on sharp bends


----------



## Farmer Chalk (9 January 2016)

Again a simple but brilliant idea! Thanks! Here we go eBay!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (12 January 2016)

Well the interior has now started with a vengeance...the walls are starting to be lined with the wood panels.... Basically these are laid up against the exterior walls and when they cut the window holes out they cut through both panels simultaneously for neatness....






[/URL][/IMG]

This panel shown will be the right side of the truck, and will have a number of cupboards on this side eventually...


The next photo shows the doorway and the beginning of the installation of all the light switches, the generator control panel and all the respective wiring which has to go in behind all the panels,






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

So lots of wiring and plumbing going behind the panels ......

Really will start taking shape at a fast speed now!


----------



## DJ (12 January 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



 You've obviously seen our old Range Rover! I swear that the insides move by themselves.....I could grow a healthy crop of potatoes on our back seats!

a short funny story..... I used said Range Rover to collect four wheels and tyres that I was selling to a third party. We had arranged to meet at a convenient place 30 minutes from home...so I loaded the wheels and they were in the car for less than 30 minutes...
I arrived at the location first and thus unloaded said wheels prior to the arrival of the other chap. He arrived a few minutes later  and I helped him put the wheels on his roof rack.... As he was lifting them he uttered the immortal words....' Mate your tyres smell of horse piss! How I laughed not!! 
unfortunately you horsey people will know exactly what I mean! 

Click to expand...


ROFL !!! I know EXACTLY what you mean !!!! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!

Great new pictures too, it`s coming together so well  and that bin is a great idea !!


----------



## nicolenlolly (15 January 2016)

I cannot believe I have only just discovered your thread!! It is so interesting, can't wait to see the finished product  We too are just at the point of looking for a lorry this sort of size and can't figure out where to look first - everything is just so expensive...phoned one manufacturer and was told that 100k was no where near a proper budget for a 14tonne lorry (I haven't said it has to be new) and I need to go away and save up a proper budget   You have made the process of doing it yourself so to speak so much less daunting so thank you FC.  
FWIW going back to your post about keeping stuff safe in the cupboards, we currently have  a 7.5t Oakley and the cupboards in that have push buttons to open them but inside there is a metal bar that is a few inches up and this just holds all the plates/mugs etc in place rather than falling on your head every time you open the door.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (15 January 2016)

Welcome along for the ride! 

And thanks for your ideas..... 

Update for today... I think I have started my 'man-opause' with this lorry... Had a long meet with the great guys at Courcheval to discuss electric needs and how we hope to run the lorry at shows... Hence begins the miles and miles of wires running fore and aft...

Yesterday I went to the boat show at Excel London ( must be mental... Think I'm having another hot flush already ) purely to meet an exhibitor or two... 

The purpose, .... I wanted to source the type of fittings found in the top end boxes like Oakley and Lehel, STX etc... 
Company there called Timage based in Essex who supply most of the door catches, lights, locks etc....

So have sourced our drawer and cupboard locks now...

Also recently went to a local Stone masons and have given him the sizes and potential template for a lump of granite hopefully to be turned into our new kitchen work surface......

So trying to do things on the cheap but fit out the lorry with a top end type fitment... It's never going to be a full on £150 k lorry but by goodness I'm going to try and make it look and more importantly feel like one! 

Keep the ideas flowing! 

Thanks to all for your input!


----------



## Spottyappy (15 January 2016)

Won't granite add huge weight to the payload, if you use that in the kitchen?
How much payload are you envisaging to end up with?


----------



## DJ (15 January 2016)

Spottyappy said:



			Won't granite add huge weight to the payload, if you use that in the kitchen?
How much payload are you envisaging to end up with?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same, I know you`ve gone with a larger lorry to not have to worry too much about weight, however a nice Beech butchers block worktop will give a similar upmarket feel with out the weight


----------



## Red-1 (15 January 2016)

Another tip - OH fitted some child locks on our cupboard doors for the same reason. He fitted them so they would be at their maximun strength if stuff was thrown against them... except... often in a box you are doing 2 things at once, and are opening cupboards one handed, and the catches were not right level with the handles, so needed 2 hands to flip the catch.

A small thing, but enough to drive you mad if you are rushing. If they were level with the handles it can all be done in one smooth action, even with one hand!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (15 January 2016)

You forget that I am totally irrational at the moment...

In all seriousness this was one of the reasons I chose a 12 tonner in the first place...we can load it up with water, fuel, feed , horses, my wife's handbag, 1 tonne of horse cleaning and fettling stuff....etc etc and not be worried too much about weight...

It's not going to be the super thick stuff but a nice finish for the work surfaces....( I hope! )


----------



## Farmer Chalk (15 January 2016)

Red-1 said:



			Another tip - OH fitted some child locks on our cupboard doors for the same reason. He fitted them so they would be at their maximun strength if stuff was thrown against them... except... often in a box you are doing 2 things at once, and are opening cupboards one handed, and the catches were not right level with the handles, so needed 2 hands to flip the catch.
A small thing, but enough to drive you mad if you are rushing. If they were level with the handles it can all be done in one smooth action, even with one hand!
		
Click to expand...

Red 1 you are a true Veteran (in the nicest possible way) ...thanks for that.. Need to consider those really carefully!


----------



## EventingMum (16 January 2016)

We used push button locks which are supplied for boats on our cupboards and drawers  and they work really well holding the doors and drawers shut when travelling and can be easily operated one handed.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (16 January 2016)

I'm leaning towards those myself...that supplier Timage specialises in supplying boat builders and the top horsebox firms and the quality is lovely...so much choice but also very expensive...
But sorely sorely tempted .....

Has anyone used a tv wall mounting that can be locked in place...just bought a small tv to mount on one of the walls and could ideally do with using one of those pull out mounts so you can change the angle of the tv...I'm concerned that it will bang around once on the move however.....
Thus looking for a lockable mount...any helpers on this one? 
Cheers everyone!


----------



## sidewaysonacob (20 January 2016)

For the exterior colour, I can highly recommend Range Rover Nara Bronze which my 3.85 is sprayed with (roof kept white to help keep the horse area cooler).  It's very good at not showing mud or minor scratches and looks really smart. 

You can also get touch up pens very cheaply from Range Rover - but from from bitter experience I'd recommend only using them immediately after opening then throwing them away as within a couple of weeks the remaining paint goes very dark and doesn't lighten when it dries :-(


----------



## Farmer Chalk (20 January 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

Latest update! 

Finishing bathroom, shower base and frame has been installed, wet room drain drilled through floor so I can wash out the mud from the floor area!
Toilet installed with cassette type which is accessible from outside...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

The interior fittings are all being made to measure, and then taken apart again so the wood can be sent to the paintshop for lacquer img...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

This picture you can see the start of the kitchen units...the far right is going to be the bins, the hole in the middle is where the cooker will fit and obviously the granite worksuface has yet to be fitted...


----------



## 9tails (21 January 2016)

It's coming together so well!  I know you want it to look like one of those really expensive £100k plus horseboxes, but I reckon your box will knock spots off those.  Though I'm not convinced about the work surface.


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (21 January 2016)

this lorry is an absolute work of art i am so jealous off to buy a lottery ticket


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 January 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Has anyone used a tv wall mounting that can be locked in place...just bought a small tv to mount on one of the walls and could ideally do with using one of those pull out mounts so you can change the angle of the tv...I'm concerned that it will bang around once on the move however.....
Thus looking for a lockable mount...any helpers on this one? 
Cheers everyone!
		
Click to expand...

We looked at a s/h Swift motorhome which had a small flat screen tv which you could pull down vertically out of a wall cupboard. It was fully stowable for transit and to hide from prying eyes when parked up. It was mounted on some special brackets with runners.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (21 January 2016)

Thanks for your lovely comments ....and 9 tails keep the faith.... It will be alright on the night.... ,! 
I have found a brilliant company near Meopham called Wright Stone who are a local stone and granite dealer.... For those thinking about replacing kitchen work surfaces at home I would give them a try for price as they were considerably cheaper (1/3 of the price) than some other rip off merchants nearby! 

We are only having it done in 20 mm thick so weight won't be the issue that we all think it is.... Cleverly they can put a lip on it with a 45degree angle at the front and join another piece of 20mm thick ( think L shaped ) pointing down....they then chamfer (what a great word) both pieces with a round profile which then gives the effect that the granite is actually 40 mm thick!  Perfect hopefully .....

Again all of this has been done on a budget with us sourcing most of the components as to be able to get the best quality box we can afford for considerably less than buying one of the peg....

I think the guys at Courcheval are actually quite enjoying the challenge as I walk in again with my arms full of tatt that I need to try and fit. 
Their patience has been outstanding and the quality of their joinery skills is epic....

I don't know what the end result will finally look like but I'm hoping it will be ok! 

Thanks to all for all of your suggestions.... They have all been brilliant and every one has been thought provoking as to what we can design, engineer and put into practice on what is really quite a small box....
They have been fantastic re the plus' sand minus's of what does and doesn't work...
Please keep coming with your thoughts...they are super helpful....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (23 January 2016)

Busy weekend with the next part of the build....so much done but still so so much still to do! 

The main cupboards and workbenches have all been made and now de constructed...they have now been sent off for painting and lacquering to give the high gloss finish..

So the interior is now looking quite empty again ...

So it was time to crack on with the bathroom again.....this is going to be a self contained toilet and shower...rather than squash an additional sink into the area which can sometimes look awkward we have decided to use the sink in the kitchen area which frees up a larger area in the bathroom...

You may remember it looked like this.....





[/URL][/IMG]

A few of you have questioned the mentality of tiled floors saying they are likely to crack with the movement of the lorry ... Hence I have used really large tiles....the walls of the bathroom are actually located on and around the tiles effectively locking them in place so any movement will be restricted and they are all located with flexible cement on 18mm board...so any movement will be minimal but time will tell....
Will keep you posted for those with builds following on....

Anyway the bathroom now looks like this....






[/URL][/IMG]

Have sealed the floor and lower sides to create a wetroom effect using a small number of mosaic tiles again using a flexible cement and grout which also helps break up the slab sides of the bathroom area...






[/URL][/IMG]

Need to clean it all up and then seal it and then replace and finally secure the toilet....

The dividing wall will then be fitted finishing the bathroom ... 

Lights have been fitted in the false ceiling and then the White silicon sealant will be used for a final sealing of all the fittings and trims...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (23 January 2016)

Been busy this week and have been trying to work around the brilliant guys at Courcheval to get into the lorry when they are not doing the joinery work and get in their way...I've tried to get in at the end of the day and weekends but you can see from the photos the workshops are incredibly busy with other builds...
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

Ours is the lorry in the far corner tucked out of the way... Interesting also to see other lorries in build for other customers which are now overtaking ours as they don't have interfering customers wanting to keep changing the specs...






[/URL][/IMG]

Now the fittings are being painted it was time for the seating area to be constructed and the pod sleeping area to be furnished...

We wanted the pod to be airy and light and not to claustrophobic and asked if the pod ceiling could be shaped with a constant radius rather than square sided... The ceiling will now be fitted with the foam and Alcantara but to the shape of the photo...

Side panels will be fitted also to help retain the shape which will also house the pod Windows...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]



We have also been trying to determine the seating area and shape...being a nuisance I wanted a softer and more easily accessible seating area and was looking for a rounded seat access...

Very pleased when Courcheval have managed to engineer this...
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

Well pleased with the result and the panel behind the cab which is shaped and will be covered with a mixture of the matching leather and Alcantara trim ...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (23 January 2016)

Also starting to place the more essential pieces of kit around the chassis....

The generator has now fitted in the front under locker area...this will provide direct power to the living area and also provide the power to recharge the leisure batteries when no plug in sites are available. It is a remote start type which is controlled from a control module in the living area...






[/URL][/IMG]


You can get these to run on diesel or lpg but they are stupidly expensive so we opted for the petrol version...only downside is that then needs its own fuel tank as well....

Was well pleased when I saw the lengths that Courcheval went just to create a mounting plate for the fuel tank...






[/URL][/IMG]

This has now been mounted underneath and will have its own filler cap to refuel flush mounted on the side of the lorry...


The generator also has its own exhaust and silencer so hopefully will be relatively quiet running when we are parked beside you! 






[/URL][/IMG]


So altogether coming along nicely now and the next instalments we should see it really coming together fast  now! 
Thanks again for everyone's input...it has been so so helpful and really encouraging! 
Hopefully it is also interesting just how much work goes into building a lorry!


----------



## Pen (23 January 2016)

Wow, this build really is an art form.  It's also a very entertaining  lesson in how to get a quart into a pint pot.  Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## DJ (24 January 2016)

I have loved watching this progress, I really enjoy each update, and I know you`ve inspired so many others ... I`m looking forwards toseeing the finished article


----------



## Farmer Chalk (25 January 2016)

Thanks Pen and DJ... Really lovely to hear your comments...thanks must go to all of those who have taken time out to participate and give their inspiration... The ideas have been so helpful...

I'm sad enough to be excited this evening as I pick up the granite surfaces tomorrow morning ready for installation....
Time will tell whether it was a crazy idea or not...

Struggling also with such things as door handles... The advice from people was try to find interior handles that we don't snag on coats or horse tack as we carry it through... But I'm losing the will to live with the hours spent searching such things on the Internet...

Any brilliant ideas gratefully recieved.....


----------



## Carefreegirl (25 January 2016)

Can you not have those cupboard doors that close themselves and open with just a push so no actual handles ? No idea what they're called though.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (25 January 2016)

Yes..I'm okay with the cupboards as we're going to use the push button type on the gas struts...the door handles relate to the divide between the horse/ living area which needs to be lockable... At events the back of the lorry is left down and I'm trying to stop the intrusion through when the lorry is left whilst they are in the arena or on the course....
Plus the loo door but that's not so important...
Following advice we are likely to be passing through from living to horse area and am trying not to snare ourselves....however all the safety handles are positively hideous....


----------



## DD265 (25 January 2016)

Which way will the door open?

Assuming it opens into the living, could you put a keypad on the horse side (as it'll push open once unlocked) but the handle on the living side? If the door is fully opened into the living, the handle will be tucked away so no chance of catching on it.

Even something like this you'd be unlikely to get caught on I think:


----------



## sidewaysonacob (25 January 2016)

I have the combination lock on my living/horse door, works well and was inspired by one I saw on my friend's Kevin Parker lorry.


----------



## EventingMum (25 January 2016)

Re door handles you probably want a flush handle, we used something along these lines:

http://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/search?SearchText=klug flush handle


----------



## tul214 (25 January 2016)

We have a 'Caraloc' on the loo door and the dividing door but we also have a sliding bolt on the living side that stops anyone coming through when the back is open.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (25 January 2016)

Oooh...like the thought of the combination lock! Thanks ...good idea.......They look good and also saves the lost key syndrome which we amazingly suffer seemingly every competition we go to!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (25 January 2016)

EventingMum said:



			Re door handles you probably want a flush handle, we used something along these lines:

http://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/search?SearchText=klug flush handle

Click to expand...


Spookily I was longing for those....but I'm going to have to negotiate with the boys as they seemed to think they would cause issues due to the depth of the doors being thinner than normal...


----------



## EventingMum (25 January 2016)

We have one on the horse side of the door but a normal handle on the other side so it wasn't a problem, tbh my OH is a joiner and so he was left to deal with such practicalities!


----------



## tallyho! (26 January 2016)

Looking good FC!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (26 January 2016)

Thanks Tallyho....
Picked up the granite work surfaces today....oh yes...... Well pleased and thanks to Wright Stone in Meopham for doing such a fantastic job at a brilliant price! Definately recommend them if anyone thinking of having any type of stoneware in their kitchens or the like....... John Lewis quality at Less than Primark prices! 

Going to keep you all waiting for the full effect reveal..... Designed it in three sections to allow for movement, and with the way that they have mitred the edges it will lock on nicely to the carcasses of the under cupboards....only 20mm thick but again they have joined the edges to make it look proper thickness...

Really pleased!


----------



## tallyho! (27 January 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Thanks Tallyho....
Picked up the granite work surfaces today....oh yes...... Well pleased and thanks to Wright Stone in Meopham for doing such a fantastic job at a brilliant price! Definately recommend them if anyone thinking of having any type of stoneware in their kitchens or the like....... John Lewis quality at Less than Primark prices! 

Going to keep you all waiting for the full effect reveal..... Designed it in three sections to allow for movement, and with the way that they have mitred the edges it will lock on nicely to the carcasses of the under cupboards....only 20mm thick but again they have joined the edges to make it look proper thickness...

Really pleased!
		
Click to expand...

Crikey! It's going to look better than my house!!


----------



## Bills (27 January 2016)

Brilliant thread, cannot wait to see the worktops in place!


----------



## 9tails (27 January 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Crikey! It's going to look better than my house!!
		
Click to expand...

It already looks better than mine...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (27 January 2016)




----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 January 2016)

Next instalment...

The interior woodwork for all of the units has now all been lacquered for the shiny wood effect and returned to the Old Barn..and I'm hoping over the next couple of days that all of the units and work surfaces will now quickly go together... As previously they have all been assembled and fitted beforehand and then taken apart for spraying...

So before the units go back together the sleeping pod above the lorry cab has to be fitted out....obviously the pod is just a hollow fibreglass shell when first fitted and so a fitted floor has to be built above the cab and then a frame which fits inside to which the fabric roof panel and the sides attach... This is further complicated when windows are added... As holes in the side panels have to be cut and panels inserted to finish it off.

So today the Alcantara fabric was being stitched together into large panels which are then to be glued onto the foam backing..this is what gives it its luxurious look and feel...






[/URL][/IMG]

Thus a tricky 'clean hands' operation occurs tomorrow with spray glue and beige panels...think I'll keep out of the way!!


All of the parts are now arriving thick and fast.... Thanks to the previous advice earlier in this thread a 250 litre water tank has been made by a specialist supplier. This has been mounted underneath the truck immediately aft of the rear axle in the only location big enough to take it...this will be filled by a snap on hose connector just under the rear near side of the vehicle.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Farmer Chalk (30 January 2016)

Latest.... The interior wood panelling has now been mounted against the exterior walls.
Prior to the interior units being fitted now is the time to cut through both inner and outer walls ready for the bonded Windows to be fitted...

Window frames are then fitted from inside the horsebox which bolt up to the Windows which are then bonded to the outside....I anticipate this week the truck will seriously start taking shape..

Weird to see big holes cut into the side of the lorry! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Clannad48 (30 January 2016)

When it's finished in its full glory you will need to take it on a tour around the country for the HHO's to inspect and swoon over - you could probably sell enough tickets to pay for it


----------



## Farmer Chalk (30 January 2016)

I'm gonna need to!! Though we have a bit of a secret plan being hatched at present....  Intrigued .... Keep watching


----------



## Farmer Chalk (2 February 2016)

Latest update.. 

The roof lining of the bedroom pod has now been fitted..the Alcantara has been glued onto the sponge and then fitted into roof panels....the photo doesn't do it justice because of the lighting but it's starting to look pretty good...
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

This led to the issue with the side panels and how to insert window frames as we had chosen to put glass windows in the pod to make it less claustrophobic...

'Little' Adam at Courcheval came up with the inspired idea of frames that inserted into the side panel that we could then cover in the matching seat leather...






[/URL][/IMG]

The photo shows the side panel with the special frame inserted...





[/URL][/IMG]

The photo above shows the panel from behind....however once it was leather covered it started looking like this...






[/URL][/IMG]

And then almost finished ....






[/URL][/IMG]

The panel came be seen behind that the frame will eventually be mounted....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (2 February 2016)

So the pod is almost finished and we just need to fit the side panels and do the final trimming when the windows are fitted.....


The awning finally arrived from Germany and was perfectly timed as all the interior side panels were about to be fitted...

The awning is just under 5 metres long and the reason for the delay was that it was a factory order...it was chosen as the awning can be used in both rain or shine and therefore we can prepare the horse out of the rain...it also has no supporting legs for the horse to reverse into...

A clever feature is that it also retracts automatically if the wind gets up, thus if we are out on course it will automatically rewind rather than rip itself to shreds... 

So hopefully listening to all your advice, all of the horse preparation area is on the right of the truck, hopefully out of the rain....we should have access to the tack lockers, the horse wash areas, and the instant change lockers....






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


For those of you wondering how they put the roof on a lorry the above picture shows how....all of the roof spars and side rails are assembled on the ground and the whole section is then lifted high from the roof of the garage and the lorry driven underneath...

This is another customers truck in its infancy...interesting to see their specification as part of the build...the living area on this one is being designed specifically leaving room for the owners travelling dog cages! 
Blast! Forgot about the dogs!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2016)

Latest advice needed....

Thanks to everyone so far for all of their help and input in designing the lorry.... Both myself and the guys at Courcheval have been inspired by the ideas flowing and they will definately incorporate some of the ideas moving forward on new customer builds...

Currently the living is being refitted and the granite work surfaces are in place and cupboards are being hung.... It looks totally awesome and I will take some photos when I can do them justice... We are climbing over each other at present so any photos now would look like a game of drunken twister....I mean who would want to see lots of young men semi clad in various poses upside down, hanging from the ceiling, climbing underneath....... I thought not that's why I saved you from the horrible thought...

So photos later when they've all finished......

Focus ladies please......think I've lost some of you...

The help and advice I'm looking for is to do with the paint protector mats that you sometimes see on posh lorries that are put up the side of lorries to prevent the horses and hay nets scratching the paintwork....anyone use them? Are they any good? Are they worth the bother? More importantly ....how do they affix and what are they made of? 
Any suggestions with be gratefully recieved....

Thanks again...
 Farmer Chalk!


----------



## LeannePip (5 February 2016)

Wow, i've missed the last few updates|! it looks amazing!

The paint protectors, not sure where you get them from but they are handy, the ones i have seen attach by those big industrial poppers, dont know what they are called but my dad has the same for when the roof of his MX5 is down and you put a cover over the back bit!  or some of them, the sheet just has big eyelet holes in it, then you have these attached to the sides of the box; Antiluce Fastener - you have no idea the things i had to search to find out what the name is! http://www.specializedhorseboxcomponents.com/horsebox/Tie_Rings_and_Fasteners.html - on the left 5th one down!

Hope the rest of the build goes well cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## tul214 (5 February 2016)

I have seen the protectors. I seem to recall them been fatened using turn buckles but a quick google finds these
http://www.equi-trek.com/au/image/extras/55b21171702a8_Side_Protector__4_.jpg
or
http://horseboxprotectionmats.co.uk/index.html

Your build looks great but i still think that having the horse prep on the off side is going to be a hindrance but i suppose if everything is that side it should be OK. We find that we are in and out of the living whilst getting ready.

Keep the updates coming.

Mark


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2016)

You people are just the best!! Thanks Tul and Leannepip! 
Really helpful!  
Anyone used either? Pros and cons of those types of fasteners? 
Thanks again for taking time out with your searches!


----------



## Pippity (5 February 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:




I'm gonna need to!! Though we have a bit of a secret plan being hatched at present....  Intrigued .... Keep watching 

Click to expand...

Are you going to raffle it off????


----------



## LovesCobs (5 February 2016)

I feel like I've just done a series 1 box set  I've noticed this thread but not read it as I knew I'd have serious box envy! So with my coffee this morning I've read the whole lot. Brilliant thread and I can't wait to see the finished result , I'll then probably see you in Cheshire, I'll be the scruffy looking mum squeezing into the front of an Equitrek trailer .....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2016)

LovesCobs said:



			I feel like I've just done a series 1 box set  I've noticed this thread but not read it as I knew I'd have serious box envy! So with my coffee this morning I've read the whole lot. Brilliant thread and I can't wait to see the finished result , I'll then probably see you in Cheshire, I'll be the scruffy looking mum squeezing into the front of an Equitrek trailer ..... 

Click to expand...

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2016)

Pippity said:



			Are you going to raffle it off???? 

Click to expand...

After all this grief I think I'm going to live in it! Don't worry after two weeks use with my two it will be unrecognisable.... Duvets and clothes strewn everywhere and the sink will be overflowing! Sounds familiar? 
I'm sleeping with the horse..... ( probably will be when she reads this!! ) 


Re the intriguing bit don't want to curse it before or if it happens....just trying to engineer a way forward....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2016)

The clips things I think I'm now looking for or trying to source are called turn buttons or 'common sense' clips apparently...but struggling to find heavy duty ones.....
Thanks again peeps!


----------



## tul214 (5 February 2016)

http://www.ptwinchester.co.uk/nylon-turn-button-42-x-22mm/

Can you tell i'm bored!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2016)

You are the best! You've made me very excited......(easily pleased I'll have you know) I've spent hours looking for those at that size!

Cheers Mark! All ordered! Top man..... As said before I've spent hours looking for those ones since your original post! 
Owe you a pint!


----------



## EventingMum (5 February 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			After all this grief I think I'm going to live in it! Don't worry after two weeks use with my two it will be unrecognisable.... Duvets and clothes strewn everywhere and the sink will be overflowing! Sounds familiar? 
I'm sleeping with the horse..... ( probably will be when she reads this!! ) 


Re the intriguing bit don't want to curse it before or if it happens....just trying to engineer a way forward....

Click to expand...

As long as the duvets match the general colour scheme - our old lorry is nothing like yours (seriously envious  ) but my duvets match each other and the general colour scheme, it's important to keep standards up!! Obviously I don't know you Farmer Chalk but I'm imagining your family busy with the horses while you clean the lorry, don your chef's hat and cook up a four course dinner in your amazing truck. Rather like a man my son used to jump ponies for who bought a massive Whittaker lorry and entertained us royally at shows, a real change for the burger van meals we were used to!!


----------



## tul214 (5 February 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			You are the best! You've made me very excited......(easily pleased I'll have you know) I've spent hours looking for those at that size!

Cheers Mark! All ordered! Top man..... As said before I've spent hours looking for those ones since your original post! 
Owe you a pint!
		
Click to expand...

No problem.......its great seeing someone else spend their money.

We've just sold the show pony and now have bought a FEI dressage pony!!! 

Obviously the change in discipline means all new saddles, wardrobe, BOOTS!!!! Bloomin' horses. 

Mark


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2016)

Sod the horses...I'm chilling the Pinot .....
Still laughing about the matching duvets...you causing me anxiety attacks over the thought of it.... What will the neighbours think? Off to John Lewis straightaway! Lol!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2016)

tul214 said:



			No problem.......its great seeing someone else spend their money.

We've just sold the show pony and now have bought a FEI dressage pony!!! 

Obviously the change in discipline means all new saddles, wardrobe, BOOTS!!!! Bloomin' horses. 

Mark
		
Click to expand...

Mark, let's start a secret dads club...sounds like we are going to be at similar events.... We can pretend to be tinkering with the trucks mechanics....I've already got a stash of tinnies in my secret locker...

Just got to think of a code word now....


----------



## Darbs (5 February 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Mark, let's start a secret dads club...
		
Click to expand...

Now we're talking... although maybe we've missed the first trick by starting a secret society on this forum... drat, back to the drawing board.


----------



## tul214 (5 February 2016)

''My 6 year old daughter is gradually dragging me into the equine cash pit of doom....''

Darbs, my daughter is 12 and I am a ruined man...It makes it worse when SHMBO has one too!

Like you say though, I wouldnt change a thing. Now about those tinnies............


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2016)

You lightweights! I laughed out loud reading the same quote.... Seek help now! Get her to find boys, play stations, anything....
Otherwise you will turn into the sad git I've become getting excited about creating a sanctum for yourselves whilst they are playing with horses! 

So the beer fridge is stocked and my clinic will be operating at numerous events this year.... You will need to know the special secret  knock though......


----------



## Darbs (5 February 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			So the beer fridge is stocked and my clinic will be operating at numerous events this year.... You will need to know the special secret  knock though......
		
Click to expand...

The special secret knock that only you know sounds like a way for you to end up drinking all the beer to yourself! I like your style.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2016)

Trust me I'll be seeking company! No fun getting wrecked on your own....  I'll put a little Red Cross on the side so you'll recognise where to seek help....

You're still in the denial phase at present.....


----------



## Clannad48 (5 February 2016)

tul214 said:



			''My 6 year old daughter is gradually dragging me into the equine cash pit of doom....''

Darbs, my daughter is 12 and I am a ruined man...It makes it worse when SHMBO has one too!

Like you say though, I wouldnt change a thing. Now about those tinnies............
		
Click to expand...



Just to let you know that my daughter is now 24 and I'm still paying out - oh the joys of being a parent.  Mind you she says that I got her into it in the first place. Just wish I had bought the wooden rocking horse in the first place instead of the real thing.


----------



## Darbs (5 February 2016)

Clannad48 said:



			Just wish I had bought the wooden rocking horse in the first place instead of the real thing.
		
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel any better, that was the start of it for us. This...






[/URL][/IMG]

Became this...






[/URL][/IMG]

Then this....








Although we are managing to keep it restrained to riding school ponies and the pony of some very kind friends in our village who are allowing us to spend a lot of time gradually falling for their pony!


----------



## Clannad48 (6 February 2016)

Well we now own two, the original Section D mare that we bought for her when she was 12 and a 17hh DWB mare that we have owned for 8 years now.  Money pits the pair of them, not to mention the Lorry, now a trailer and two towing vehicles.  Also she has done the computer games thing, played other sports, gone to the USA to play football, played University Hockey and had boyfriends, mind you the boyfiends all have to pass the same tests - 'love me, love my horse', 'my horses come first'  and the most important - 'do my horses like you?'  The current one is allergic to hay and straw and the horses but manages to work down the yard (using his inhalers and other medication), accompanies us to competitions, even is learning to ride.

So obviously the distraction of other ways of having fun failed miserably.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (6 February 2016)

Maybe I need to find her a rich boyfriend......

Our journey started oh so innocently 12 years ago with Rocky.....






[/URL][/IMG]


Then it started.....


----------



## Clannad48 (6 February 2016)

If you can't find her  a rich husband then find her an equine vet one


----------



## Farmer Chalk (6 February 2016)

I am I am.......


----------



## tul214 (7 February 2016)

Well this thread has taken a bit of a handbrake turn into dads moaning about their little darlings but whilst we are sharing pics, here my Molly's first ride at 3, almost 9 years ago to the day!


----------



## Darbs (7 February 2016)

tul214 said:



			Well this thread has taken a bit of a handbrake turn into dads moaning about their little darlings but whilst we are sharing pics
		
Click to expand...

I don't think its going the wrong direction, its a good place for the down trodden, wet from standing in the rain, penniless, cold, tired, bitten, barged (but happy) Dads to share their common woes as we await the next interesting horse box build update.


----------



## Clannad48 (7 February 2016)

Darbs said:



			I don't think its going the wrong direction, its a good place for the down trodden, wet from standing in the rain, penniless, cold, tired, bitten, barged (but happy) Dads to share their common woes as we await the next interesting horse box build update.
		
Click to expand...

Err, excuse me I'm not a dad, I'm a MUM - exactly as above but female, does this mean I can't join in


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 February 2016)

Don't you worry...you have a special seat as an honourable member.....!! 
Always a cup of tea ready for you..... Or a glass of chilled Pinot in the summer!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (10 February 2016)

pleaaaaase can we have some more updates!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 February 2016)

Patience patience.....

The build is now seriously coming together, the rear ramp is now fully operational and covered and we are tweaking the speeds of the hydraulic ramp.....

Amusingly the first time we operated it it was so powerful it almost catapulted little Adam out through the roof! Hence it needed the hydraulic flow adjusted in order that the ramp rises and falls at a reasonable speed! 

The rear aluminium floor is now going down... Much of the delay has been due to the immense amount of wiring that has to be plumbed along the chassis, from the new docking lights to the four reverse/rear loading lights, to the LED locker lights....

Every locker has been wired with built in LED lights that come on when you open a locker, so it now is starting to look like the bridge of the Starship Enterprise...

The granite work surface is down and looks absolutely stunning and the under counter sink is currently being plumbed and wired in.....

Any photos taken now could just not do it justice as we have boxes and boxes of equipment laying around and wires poking and hanging from every orifice....and so I'm going to delay posting more photos... There are men's legs hanging out underneath, legs hanging off the roof and legs akimbo everywhere whilst all the wires and pipes are being connected...

So stick with it and I'll get some photos up soon...

Needless to say I think it is looking seriously awesome and Joseph at Courcheval should be seriously proud of his team...I am astounded at just how much work goes on behind the scenes to finish a modern box nowadays..... There are currently miles and miles of wires to be completed but we are fairly confident it should be driving out in the next two weeks and then off to the paintshop for the next phase to begin...

A special thanks must go to Chris, whose seamstress skills are brilliant...she has been given a number of hides and is now making all of the seating and frames to fit the living area out....

A little teaser but the photo below shows just some of the leather panels currently being machined to fit around the base of the seat areas, some of the cab hatch surrounds... All are yet to be finished but the build is certainly better than I ever envisaged...
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ROG (10 February 2016)

Are you intending to fit seat belts for the seats in the living area ?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 February 2016)

We don't intend to carry any passengers in the rear. Each has their own seat in the front with the appropriate OEM belt....


----------



## tul214 (10 February 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			We don't intend to carry any passengers in the rear. Each has their own seat in the front with the appropriate OEM belt....
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha.....they'll be lining up for rides in this thing. Just think, you could charge them and re-coup some of your costs!!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 February 2016)

tul214 said:



			Ha Ha.....they'll be lining up for rides in this thing. Just think, you could charge them and re-coup some of your costs!!
		
Click to expand...


What some sort of knocking shop? Don't think I'll get much anymore...

I could do a nice number in mobile cream teas though....!!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (13 February 2016)

This weekends updates....

The rear horse area floor has just gone down....which makes access in and out of the box less like a military obstacle course....

Still a huge amount of work to be done but mainly in the wiring section...the wires that you can see relate to the electricity sockets, the TV, the booster aerial, and a number of lighting circuits...






[/URL][/IMG]....

We still have to run the plumbing for the shower to go in this hidden wall.... 







[/URL][/IMG]

The photo above highlights the work of Courcheval and their build ethic... This is a little piece of angle which they placed over the hdmi connectors to stop them coming apart within the hidden wall.

We have installed a hdmi socket in the living area so the girls can connect a PC to run through the tv... The computer sits on the work surface and you plug into the socket in the wall so they can stream and watch FEI tv whilst they are away...

The tv we have used is a Linsar tv /DVD combo so they can watch films also whilst they are away. It also has a sound bar which allows us to Bluetooth music through the speakers without having to invest in an additional stereo sound system....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (13 February 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

We have also tested the automatic awning on the side of the truck... It works simply by a remote control and extends quickly and easily. 
Thanks to advice from people on here we have also placed work light LEDs underneath so we can see what we are doing at night! 


The work surfaces have now gone down.... We await fitting the upstands that fit against the back walls...
The taps need to be fitted next. The hole at the front of the picture is for the pull up plug extensions and USB charging ports..







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

So still lots and lots to do! But starting to come together nicely!


----------



## meesha (13 February 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Clannad48 (13 February 2016)

Triple WOW - your kitchen looks magnificent - I am - in the words of the kids at school 'Well Jel'


----------



## Pen (13 February 2016)

Cor blimey, is there nothing that you haven't thought of!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (13 February 2016)

Thanks peeps.... I would actually suggest that this has been one big joint effort in fairness... All of the ideas that have been put forward I have tried to incorporate into the build.... Thank you for everyone who has taken time out to suggest ideas and innovations....

Still lots to show in relation to the final build and some of the functions adopted....

It's booked in for painting at the end of the month .... Bonded Windows hopefully go in later this week!


----------



## Damnation (13 February 2016)

I've been following this, can I live in it! That kitchen is nicer than the one in my actual house!!


----------



## DJ (13 February 2016)

OMFG that is simply gorgeous !!!! Well done FC


----------



## DD265 (19 February 2016)

I saw this and thought of you...

https://www.facebook.com/ua482comua/videos/1521845084779082/


----------



## Farmer Chalk (19 February 2016)

Brilliant....but so so cruel posting this now! All those brilliant ideas....

Gutted! Especially love the hiding place for the Mini..... I wonder if the Missus we ever find that secret compartment......


----------



## sunsetgirl (19 February 2016)

Absolutely brilliant and so jealous.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (23 February 2016)

Latest update.... 
The last week has really been a week under the lorry...well big Adam has been under the lorry at least....

The miles and miles of wires and cables running front to back of the lorry have now been routed behind cupboards and down and along the chassis....l've been in the backs of the cupboards poking them down the holes and Adam has been looming them up and running them along the outriggers....

But it has now starting moving forward again....the electric 240v mains circuits have been run together with the inverters and leisure batteries located...






[/URL][/IMG]

The photos above now show the battery venting panels located above the first locker together with the electric/gas water heater vent...

The rear horse area is also starting to be fitted out.... The window grills to the left of the lorry have been fitted... The innovative open window panel is about to be fitted with glass in the morning...
This panel allows the whole window area to be opened allowing cool fresh air into the lorry at shows....in bad weather the panel can remain closed but each of the three Windows comprising the panel can be opened individually..






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

The horse area is soon also to be lined with the padding and the partition rails added. 

The black box on the floor of the lorry is the airconditioning unit...this will provide cold or warm air to both the cabin and the horse area as directed thus if we are stuck in heavy traffic in the summer we can keep both the horses and ourselves cool!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (23 February 2016)

The openings for the saddle and tack store has now also been cut out of the right hand side....this cupboard mounted in the back right hand corner of the horse area will also be accessible from both inside the lorry and outside.... It will also house the aircon unit and the plumbing for the vents...
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


The leather seats and trim panels are also nearing completion....forgive the colour as they are covered in dust at present... Getting ready for the Windows to be bonded into position tomorrow! 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vam (24 February 2016)

Puts my home build living to shame! Lovely looking lorry although slightly jealous that it is better than my house...


----------



## ljohnsonsj (24 February 2016)

It is absolutely beautiful! Serious case of the green eyed monster over here, so jealous! Can't wait to see the next stage!


----------



## Bernster (24 February 2016)

Love all the little (and not so little) details in this build!  What an epic box.  I think you need to take it on a HHO road trip and we can come round and oggle it at various shows haha.  We have def all been involved in the build virtually


----------



## Farmer Chalk (24 February 2016)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments... Really been inspired by all the people and their suggestions on this forum...thanks must also go to the boys at Courcheval who have the patience of Saints putting up with me and my madcap ideas...
Take my hat off to them...and their absolute skill and precision putting it together....they have an amazing can do attitude and have not yet said no! ....yet....


----------



## Dubsie (24 February 2016)

EventingMum said:



			As long as the duvets match the general colour scheme - our old lorry is nothing like yours (seriously envious  ) but my duvets match each other and the general colour scheme, it's important to keep standards up!!
		
Click to expand...

Hubby has an old lorry we used to take to steam rallies etc, it has living accommodation with it that he built, one year for Christmas I made him a duvet cover by appliqueing the manufacturers logo (which I'd scaled up considerably) onto a plain duvet in the same colour as the lorry.  Looks great.  Perhaps you could do something similar to match the artwork you're having on the sides?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (24 February 2016)

I think a life size appliqué of Tom Hardy printed on the duvet cover for my daughter and a life size Daniel Craig in his budgie smugglers for Mrs Farmer may go down better!


----------



## tallyho! (24 February 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



 I think a life size appliqué of Tom Hardy printed on the duvet cover for my daughter and a life size Daniel Craig in his budgie smugglers for Mrs Farmer may go down better! 

Click to expand...

loloolololololololllllll I so love this thread!!!!! 

I haven't laughed so much in ages... 

Who needs therapy when you got HHO!!!


----------



## tallyho! (24 February 2016)

Dubsie said:



			Hubby has an old lorry we used to take to steam rallies etc, it has living accommodation with it that he built, one year for Christmas I made him a duvet cover by appliqueing the manufacturers logo (which I'd scaled up considerably) onto a plain duvet in the same colour as the lorry.  Looks great.  Perhaps you could do something similar to match the artwork you're having on the sides?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry... this is the post I was chuckling at, at first, I meant to copy both in!!! 

*still chuckling*


----------



## Farmer Chalk (26 February 2016)

Super quick update....

Bonded Windows now in place....







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


This week more wiring ... Almost finished wiring the inverter, the leisure batteries, the 240 v ring main and hook up power etc etc...

Probably less than 2 weeks now till she is finished and ready for paint! Whoohoo!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (29 February 2016)

Floor went down today.... Pushed the boat out and had an Amtico floor laid...as its a tiny area it didn't break the bank and looks great...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


Not finished yet... So don't judge it too soon.... The upper floor area will have a table mounted in the middle and the edge of the step will have a profile with a step light built in ..... The base of the seats will have a brushed steel plate to prevent the leather on the base getting scuffed by heels whilst sitting at the table.....

Now going through the final fit out and every day it's changing .....


----------



## meesha (29 February 2016)

Gorgeous, definately no muddy boots allowed! Or muddy dogs!


----------



## npage123 (29 February 2016)

Now that's a lorry to be proud of!  Are the horses that are meant to travel inside head-turners too?  (Hope you never have to drive down narrow lanes with unkempt hedges or long branches sticking out...)


----------



## Pen (29 February 2016)

Now that's what I call posh, an Amtico floored horsebox


----------



## Feival (29 February 2016)

Sooooooooooooooo Jealous. My dad would NEVER in a million years do anything this nice for me. Farmer Chalk, you are Brilliant!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (29 February 2016)

Pen said:



			Now that's what I call posh, an Amtico floored horsebox

Click to expand...



It's actually easier to lay than a single piece of Lino! They are just 4 inch strips which are simple to cut to shape and insert.... And the floor is tiny so was not expensive! 

Seen similar on the top end boxes that I'll never be able to afford! It's actually been fun sourcing all of these type of things on the Internet and negotiating deals for them all...
It's been more of a challenge and going to speak with the local trades guys can give fantastic results... 

I've used the Internet to price things up so I know roughly what the cost should be and then ring round...amazing what you can save!


----------



## DD265 (29 February 2016)

I'm curious to know; have the guys at Courcheval offered you a job yet?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (29 February 2016)

Think they can't wait to see it gone!!  I just can't match their fabrication skills but I think they enjoy the choccy biscuits I use to bribe them! 

I know we've mentioned it before but this really has been a forum linspired box and I've been trying to use as many of the good ideas that have been suggested here...so thanks to all of those who made suggestions via the forum or pm's...


----------



## alainax (29 February 2016)

Love this thread! Just scrolled from the start to see all the pics  At the end you will need to put all the pics in the one post to see just how far it has come! 

I looks awesome


----------



## Crackerz (1 March 2016)

I've just read from start to finish too!! Not an tiny bit jealous...... much!!


----------



## tallyho! (2 March 2016)

alainax said:



			I looks awesome 

Click to expand...

Everybody should appreciate themselves, like alainax 

I looks wicked!


----------



## alainax (2 March 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Everybody should appreciate themselves, like alainax 

I looks wicked!
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha  I never even noticed that! 

confidence is sexy apparently


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 March 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

Well, almost ready for paint...should go in this week.....

Last few days been doing the final electrics and plumbing.... Still a few things to do after paint and the final fit out should take place...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Been doing clean out and sweeping up ready for the paint shop....but also dusting out the interior....

The floor went down well and I think looks great....
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 March 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

Interior just needs finishing....pedestal table needs fitting, fridge unit needs locating etc etc...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Almost there ....phew.....!


----------



## DJ (5 March 2016)

Your vision has come together so well, it really truly has !!! It`s a genuine home from home, your daughter is a very lucky girl indeed


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 March 2016)

Thanks DJ.... Kettles always on... Pop in if you see it on your travels....!


----------



## Jenna1406 (7 March 2016)

Looking great! A tad jealous. lol


----------



## ester (7 March 2016)

It appears to be as big as my flat


----------



## chaps89 (7 March 2016)

It appears to be as big as my flat
		
Click to expand...

Bigger and nicer than mine..when can I move in?!
Have followed this thread from the start and think you're doing a fab job, how exciting to see it really coming together, I hope your daughter appreciates how lucky she is to have such wonderful parents


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 March 2016)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments....I wouldn't have done it without the enthusiasm and help and advice of everyone here.... We have incorporated most ideas and have changed the design as much as we could to include them all...

It's actually been great fun sourcing parts and researching the ideas given.....

Hopefully tomorrow it will drive out with its new clothes on.....and then drive to the paintshop to be prepped and readied for its new paint job.......

Then it's back to the workshop for final fit out.... Seats, horse dividers, final trim etc.... Can't wait!


----------



## DJ (8 March 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Thanks DJ.... Kettles always on... Pop in if you see it on your travels....!
		
Click to expand...

Oh thank you, I most certainly will  lolol


----------



## Farmer Chalk (8 March 2016)

Exciting times...today the old girl moved under her own steam and drove out of the barn six months after arriving....






[/URL][/IMG]

Testing all the functions after such a long while....pleased to say she fired up instantly at first twist of the key and quickly refilled her air tanks...

Tested the awning to make sure it all worked....






[/URL][/IMG]


Testing the seat cushions all fit....






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


Then circumvented the M25 without issue to arrive at the paintshop.... Ready for some new paint.... Will take about a week to tidy all the blemishes out ready for several coats of Ford Artic white....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pen (9 March 2016)

Wow you're on the last lap now - can't wait to see the box in all its newly painted glory.  What a luxurious home from home you have.  Hope your equines love it too.


----------



## tallyho! (11 March 2016)

Very nice indeed FC... well done!


----------



## Annagain (11 March 2016)

I think I'm going to be a bit sad when it's all done and we can't read about it any more!  You'll have to give us updates on what it's like to live with and whether you've made any mistakes (I doubt it given the research you've done) so others can learn from it!


----------



## Jvp_sj (11 March 2016)

This brings back so many memories! We had our lorry built about a year ago (by tristar). The trips back and forth measuring floor levels, underfloor storage and bunk above shower etc and changing our mind so many times sounds so familiar - we too said I bet they can't wait to see the back of us!! 
Great colour choice, same as ours (https://m.facebook.com/jpshowjumpin...1457705491./807861395960476/?type=3&source=42), looks really striking with the bonded Windows. One thing for you to look forward to is cleaning off lots of dead bugs in the summer! 
Ours is probably a little bit smaller at 7.5. How many is yours partitioned for?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (11 March 2016)

It's going to be interesting what works and what doesn't... For for the sake of the forum I will gladly keep everyone posted... It was always part of the appeal in writing the blog as I had always wondered what was needed and what wasn't! 

Driving it after such a long time was also informative...the biggest frustration being a 12 tonner is the speed limiter! Constantly jockeying for position with the other lorries all with the same limiter sussing out those that were laden and those not and when to make the move to overtake on the hills! 

Now in for paint...visited it yesterday and the cab was all prepped with all the dings and scratches filled ready for its coat of white paint... Starting to get excited....

It will go back to Courcheval for final fit out hopefully at the end of the month, for things like the saddle racks, lighting, kick plates dividers to be fitted etc... The cab area will then be finished with the new upholstery fitted to the original seats... The hgv sat nav systems together with the horse area and rear camera systems will be fitted to the dash together with the new all important height stickers so we don't rip the top off under low bridges!!

It will be stalled for 2/3 horses.. Although normally just used to take our nutty Irish sport horse to a variety of events..


It's strange being so close to the culmination of the project...

We will do a series of photos in its final glory and a couple of running reports.. Thanks to all again!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (13 March 2016)

Jvp_sj said:



			This brings back so many memories! We had our lorry built about a year ago (by tristar). The trips back and forth measuring floor levels, underfloor storage and bunk above shower etc and changing our mind so many times sounds so familiar - we too said I bet they can't wait to see the back of us!! 
Great colour choice, same as ours (https://m.facebook.com/jpshowjumpin...1457705491./807861395960476/?type=3&source=42), looks really striking with the bonded Windows. One thing for you to look forward to is cleaning off lots of dead bugs in the summer! 
Ours is probably a little bit smaller at 7.5. How many is yours partitioned for?
		
Click to expand...



Looks great!  How could you be so cruel...dropping the comment 'bunk above shower'...this time in my build.... . 

Very jealous and having seen those lorries that have split floor levels they utilise space so well...it is a clever use by dropping the shower toilet area at the side of the chassis allows the additional bunk area above...
Would loved to have done similar but the Mercedes chassis has so much hanging off it we couldn't .... 
I hope the forum has made people think exactly what they want from a lorry and how with careful planning you can design most things in and don't just accept what the horsebox manufacturers will sell you as standard fare... 
A good Coachbuilder will work with you and help design those features you want....they will also advise you what you can have working with the constraints of the chassis.
It will always be a compromise primarily with the chassis you choose, the essential thing being the length of chassis and rear axle location which determines the payload or horse area dimensions you can have.... ( the weight can't be hung out too far aft of the axle). This is the main reason the Daf chassis is used so much..long wheelbase short tail...
Enjoy your box and I'm sure we'll see each other on the motorway network somewhere in the country!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (13 March 2016)

I think your going to have to condense all your done with the pictures into a blog it's been so interesting.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (18 March 2016)

Quite excited! Picking the lorry up from the painters in the morning! Lots of trepidation! Was white right? 
Aaaarrggghhhh.


----------



## ROG (18 March 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Quite excited! Picking the lorry up from the painters in the morning! Lots of trepidation! Was white right? 
Aaaarrggghhhh.
		
Click to expand...

It would be nice to have it all in a few posts rather than spread out amongst this thread


----------



## ester (18 March 2016)

Just cos you are late to the party , it's been very enjoyable following it .


----------



## Farmer Chalk (18 March 2016)

ROG said:



			It would be nice to have it all in a few posts rather than spread out amongst this thread
		
Click to expand...

Sorry ROG..... But that's been the point...following the build as its gone along and everyone helping out with ideas...

Precis for you.. Bought lorry,  taught wife to drive, de bodied lorry, took to Coachbuilders, asked for lots of ideas from people on here who owned horsebox, searched eBay, built lorry, painted it...finished... ta da!  

Thanks everyone else for your patience with me! Must try harder....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (18 March 2016)

Jvp_sj said:



			This brings back so many memories! We had our lorry built about a year ago (by tristar). The trips back and forth measuring floor levels, underfloor storage and bunk above shower etc and changing our mind so many times sounds so familiar - we too said I bet they can't wait to see the back of us!! 
Great colour choice, same as ours (https://m.facebook.com/jpshowjumpin...1457705491./807861395960476/?type=3&source=42), looks really striking with the bonded Windows. One thing for you to look forward to is cleaning off lots of dead bugs in the summer! 
Ours is probably a little bit smaller at 7.5. How many is yours partitioned for?
		
Click to expand...

Jasmine looks stunning....hope mine looks as good as that.....only one more sleep......


----------



## Clannad48 (18 March 2016)

ROG said:



			It would be nice to have it all in a few posts rather than spread out amongst this thread
		
Click to expand...

ROG  I totally disagree, I for one have enjoyed this thread, long as it is, I will never be able to afford  lorry like this (unless I win the lottery) - and long may this thread continue. I look forward to hearing of it's journeys and outings and whether the suggestions worked out.


----------



## Clannad48 (19 March 2016)

Farmer Chalk, so you picked it up this morning - where are the photo's pretty please


----------



## Jvp_sj (19 March 2016)

Only just seen your reply! 
Cant wait to see the final result, it's been an interesting thread to follow, wish I'd seen it to contribute sooner! 
I'm pretty clueless with the whole mechanical side of it, we'd just had a lot of people recommend daf and our main criteria was the different levels and bunk over shower - a serious amount of trips back and forth measuring to see if it was doable in a 7.5t though! 
Indeed, sure we'll give you a wave on a motorway at some point!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (19 March 2016)

Clannad48 said:



			Farmer Chalk, so you picked it up this morning - where are the photo's pretty please   

Click to expand...


Phew... Spent the day on it! Still lots to do....






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


Horse area needs to be finished, aircon needs to be finally plumbed in, battery chargers for the leisure batteries and the lorry batteries fitted, gas systems need to be connected, lorry seats and lorry sat nav and cameras fitted etc. etc...

I think probably two weeks work for final snagging....







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ROG (19 March 2016)

Hmmmm very nice but .......... now needs 'banksy' LOL


----------



## Pen (19 March 2016)

Ugly duckling to swan - what a transformation. Congratulations and good luck for the season.


----------



## MardyMare (19 March 2016)

Amazing - it looks fantastic.  Cant wait to hear about its travels


----------



## OldNag (19 March 2016)

Gorgeous lorry!


----------



## meesha (19 March 2016)

Love it!  But you can't seriously be thinking of putting potentially dirt making horses in it or allowing people in it !!!!!!


----------



## Clannad48 (19 March 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous - 'well jel' says my daughter.  Can't wait for the full reveal when it is all finished.  

I agree with meesha - surely you aren't seriously thinking of putting mucky horses and people in there


----------



## tul214 (19 March 2016)

ROG said:



			Hmmmm very nice but .......... now needs 'banksy' LOL
		
Click to expand...

I think the black & white looks classy but if you want some vinyl ideas why not follow the Ford Motorsport theme and add some zebra stripes!!


----------



## LynH (20 March 2016)

Looks fantastic and I've really enjoyed this thread. I'm about to order a smaller lorry, currently debating between 3.5t so others can drive when I'm not well vs 5.5t which could then take both horses and have room for decent seating/seperate living so I can have a rest. Either way we will probably get one built to suit my specific needs so this has been very useful. 
Would love to see your lorry with a Farmer Chalk decal so we know who you are when you are out and about ;0)


----------



## Farmer Chalk (20 March 2016)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments....goodness knows what I'm going to do with my spare time when this is finished....

She's not quite ready yet.... You'll be pleased to know that late last night I was still on EBay ordering more sh:te.... This time it was heavy tarpaulin material (in bright green)  in order to make some protective side pads to stop the hay net rash.... 

Re the colour scheme..... Trust me...if the stars align the colour scheme will definately be noticeable.... Daughter did a stunning pitch to a brilliant company a couple of weeks ago.... So if it all comes off you would recognise the lorry from 3 miles away!! 
Fingers crossed.......

If not how about the alternatives.....?? 
I used to love the Daktari zebra striped Land Rovers? 

Or keeping with the Farmer theme how about some Freisian spots....


Or I'm happy with ROG's idea....Anyone know Banksy?? Well up for him using it as a blank canvas..... It would do wonders when it came to sell!!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (20 March 2016)

Clannad48 said:



			Absolutely gorgeous - 'well jel' says my daughter.  Can't wait for the full reveal when it is all finished.  

I agree with meesha - surely you aren't seriously thinking of putting mucky horses and people in there  

Click to expand...


Clannad and Meesha....don't you worry.... There's a power shower for the horse...he won't be going near the tailboard without his feet being washed!....

I think I'm going to struggle somewhat using the Karcher on the girls though....it won't be long before they try growing potatoes on the kitchen floor...

You'll recognise our lorry at the event as I'll be the one with the pink pinny and my feather duster chasing around after them..... 
Alternatively I'd have given up and probably be smashed surrounded by lots of empty Babycham bottles....( Ooooh can hear a few memories stirring there ladies...)

Can you still buy Liebfrauchmilch? I'll have some bottles of Black Tower on tap in case of emergency.....( whistfully reminiscing about all the good nights on that...) I know how to have a good night ladies!!


----------



## LeannePip (21 March 2016)

Lorry looks amazing FC!

What part of the country are you in?

Also just bumping this as some one was looking for it!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (21 March 2016)

Thanks LeannePip...very kind...hopefully will look even better with some lovely corporate logos down the side....

So if any of you are associated with Mumm Champagne.... Bollinger.... Pimms...... Or indeed any other nice drinks company Etc and you want a mobile customer satisfaction tasting venue then I'm your man and I have a number of ready customers ready to sample your goods...

Will travel everywhere..... , 

Even consider Black Tower but not Lambrini.... I do have certain standards to keep....


Lovely logos down the side... More than happy! At a push would consider Sunseeker, Jaguar Land Rover, Bentley or Rolex......

Or maybe Lidl......


We are based in deepest darkest Kent but hope to travel overseas this year... Hopefully Isle of Grain, Sheppey or even Essex....

In all seriousness we hope to get out in Southern England mainly but the little one has done me proud and qualified for the Nationals so hopefully see you all soon....

Give us a toot...! And company reps from the named brands are most welcome as there are lots of forum members ready to taste your goods!  There that should do it!


----------



## Annagain (22 March 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Or I'm happy with ROG's idea....Anyone know Banksy?? Well up for him using it as a blank canvas..... It would do wonders when it came to sell!! 

Click to expand...

You could try parking it in Bristol and hoping for the best?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (22 March 2016)

There wouldn't be much left of it when I came back to it however......


----------



## Farmer Chalk (26 March 2016)

Been away this week with work thus not much movement over the last few days....
Have spent the day trying to finish the cab area...with the cut through cab, every panel from the roof lining down to the floor has to be removed whilst a large hole is cut out of the rear panel....

Now trying to refit all the panels with the new 'window frame' inserted... 

The other thing I've been doing is trying to fit the new matching leather seat hides to the original front cab seats.... So had to strip the seat squabs and using brute force and more brute force try to stretch the new leather over the frames...tonight got bruised thumbs and cut fingers but almost there...

Very pleased how they turned out...was trying to replicate the leathers in an old Range Rover that I own and am very pleased with how they have turned out






[/URL][/IMG]


Large snagging list now created ..... If I can do something each day then I feel relaxed...
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Darbs (27 March 2016)

Fantastic, that's a great job. As you have put so much time and effort into getting this exactly how you wanted, plus it means so much now, get a Tracker fitted to it.

If it does get get nicked, at least you have got a very good chance of getting it back.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (27 March 2016)

Sorry yesterday's photo was pretty poor due to the lighting...spent another day on it today, servicing the generator, filling it with oil ready for its first start...
Fitting the bathroom out, various towel hooks etc ...my excitement today was fitting the most important thing in the lorry ..... The loo roll holder...! 

Finalised the front cab fit out with the drivers seat finally fitted and connected to the air circuit... 

Fitted the lorry specific sat nav so we don't drive down lanes too small for its size...very clever when I tested it... You programme in the dimensions, weight and overall size of the lorry and it chooses very specific routes that the lorry will fit down..

Anyway here is a better shot of the cab area...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LittleBlackMule (27 March 2016)

Ha ha, Auto Smart floor mats! (Ex valeter here)   It looks absolutely stunning, you are never going to be able to bring yourself to sell it!


----------



## LeannePip (8 April 2016)

FC - hows the horse area getting on?  Whens the final reveal!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (8 April 2016)

Frustrating couple of weeks really..... The workshop has been mental with everyone chasing delivery of their own horseboxes at the start of the season...hence mine has come back from the spray shop and largely in the main sat there untouched.... My own work has been super busy so I also haven't been able to get down there as much as I'd like. 

It is the final little things which are taking the time... I've made a long snagging list of jobs to be done....like wiring up and servicing the on board generator, fitting the gas struts to the belly lockers, fitting number plates, wiring the on board 12and 24 volt chargers, connecting the aircon unit up, etc etc....

Today I have spent the day fitting a pair of curtain rails, one for the sleeping pod for privacy, and one between the cab and living area and tonight I have resurrected my school needlework skills sewing on some rings on to the leather tie backs...

So all go..... Within minutes of starting I will either have sewn my thumbs to the tie backs or the sleeve of my fleece.....could be interesting....

One thing that was fitted yesterday was one of a number of security items that have been fitted to the truck. Yesterday was its CESAR registration plate.....

For those of you who are wondering what that is it is a registration and marking scheme that was designed by Police to help combat machinery and tractor theft...
It consists of a registration number which are affixed to the vehicle/tractor/trailer by means of triangular number plates. This links to a 24 HR database which records all the owners details including a 24 HR contact number for the owner.... Thus if the vehicle is seen moving in unusual circumstances or late at night it allows the police officer to contact me immediately to ask re its whereabouts...

The system also has a number of transponders that are buried deep within the machine which allows the vehicle to be scanned (like your horse, dog or cat to identify it. 

After that the technician painted thousands of microscopic microdots throughout the machine and living area....so we can identify it even if it was stripped for parts ( heaven forbid)...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

So today I fitted the leather door retaining straps, curtains rails etc ...

I estimate it will be finished within the next two weeks.... And the grand reveal will be worth waiting for....can't wait! I need a rest!


----------



## Sophire (9 April 2016)

I have been following this for the whole time. I am dying to see the big reveal, I think it's turned out even better than I imagined when you first started. I have also linked my Dad to this thread, maybe this can be his next project after rebuilding his many motorbikes and my Brother has finished with his vintage mini, I'm sure its just like a big car really....?!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (9 April 2016)

Well i survived the night without any trips to A&E... my sewing skills are awesome.... sewn the rings on and they are still actually hanging on..... Why is it thimbles are only made for children sized hands.... searched the living room drawers most of the night looking for the elusive thimbles.. you know the ones that you dare not throw away from last years Xmas crackers because one day you will need it..... well i might as well have used Hula Hoops... the only one finger i could get any part of the thimble on was my little pinky on my right hand..... not useful if you're left handed.....

Trying to push a needle through leather using hula hoops is also not advisable but at least i didnt go hungry!  So the rings on the tie backs are sort of on- ish ..... not quite John Lewis quality i'm afraid but hopefully no one will ever ask to see the quality of my tie backs.....


Sophire... More than happy to set up a support group for your Dad and bro.... it actually has been quite good fun sourcing the parts and trialling ideas..... and if they have a man sized thimble can i borrow it....


Post man has just delivered next part of the project.... some curtain side material and canvas (from Macclesfield )  and an industrial punch and ring setting tool  (from Poland ) ready to do the horse side protection pads to stop the usual haynet swirl on the side of the lorry....   May go into limited production of these.... 

Think i'll need at least ten thimbles to sew these up though!!


----------



## blackhor2e (11 April 2016)

Brilliant thread FC, can't wait for the grand reveal. I'm looking into getting some side protection pads for my Horsebox. Can I just ask where in Macclesfield you purchase the materials from? as that is just a stones throw from where I live &#128513;


----------



## Farmer Chalk (11 April 2016)

blackhor2e said:



			Brilliant thread FC, can't wait for the grand reveal. I'm looking into getting some side protection pads for my Horsebox. Can I just ask where in Macclesfield you purchase the materials from? as that is just a stones throw from where I live &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Blackhor2e... I boo booed....got so many receipts and invoices coming through the letterbox that I messed up... material came from a lorry curtain side material specialist, two I highlighted one from Castleford not too far from you called Nationwide Trailer parts and the place I got mine from was Attwoolls in Gloucester.

Stand by for a week or so and I'll let you known how successful they turn out.... I am double siding them with a softer green canvas inside with the harder wipe down heavy vinyl on the outside. I've already bought the turnbuckles to mount on the lorry. A word of warning the punches and the rivet closers were quite expensive....hence we may start a limited production run but I want to know they are fit for purpose first! 

As an aside I am now the owner of a large size thimble! John Lewis came up trumps as usual!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (17 April 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

Almost there....

Wiring wiring and more wiring... 

Gas is now fitted for the oven and water heater....






[/URL][/IMG]

Airconditioning is now up and running and great power for such a unit...ten times better than I anticipated... Nice and chilly! 



On board generator with electric start is now up and running  and powering everything up... Slight adjustment needed on the exhaust rather than exiting under the vehicle I need to extend it out of the side to vent properly....where it sat previously the exhaust gases sat underneath the lorry skirts....thought it would be OK . Goes to show the carbon monoxide sensor worked though....

Lesson to all hopefully....couldn't smell it but the sensor that I had just fitted within the living area started screaming but shows how dangerous it can be on a still night!  Go buy a detector!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (17 April 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

Fitted these neat little clips to stop the step rotating down whilst on the move.... Spoke to someone recently who had exactly that happen to them on the move and almost caused a big accident...

Good old eBay! 






[/URL][/IMG]

Found these as well for holding things like the remote controls and the BD and BE rule books, entry forms etc for quick ease of access...
Nice quality! 






[/URL][/IMG]

Anyway hopefully on our last week.... Majorish jobs still to do is fitting the camera screens in the cab, fitting gas rams to all the lockers, fit the table, finsh off the horse area with the dividers and side interior pads etc etc...

Hoping next weekend will be its inaugural drive out! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Red-1 (17 April 2016)

Fantastic!

Make sure it is finished before the first drive out. Nothing more off putting than scrapes and horse poo in a lorry that is not even finished!!!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (17 April 2016)

Red-1 said:



			Fantastic!

Make sure it is finished before the first drive out. Nothing more off putting than scrapes and horse poo in a lorry that is not even finished!!! 

Click to expand...


Horse poo!  Aaaaaarrggghhhh! 

Need to invent some sort of horse nappy now! Though the horses are cleaner than the girls!


----------



## Bernster (17 April 2016)

Gosh it's such a luxury lorry!  I love the little touches.  Will you have the payload for a horse of two at the end of this? &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Farmer Chalk (17 April 2016)

Bernster said:



			Gosh it's such a luxury lorry!  I love the little touches.  Will you have the payload for a horse of two at the end of this? &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...


Fortunately yes....she is a 12 tonner therefore HGV and therefore weight was not much of an issue.... And although there is a lot on here all the underpinnings of the body are aluminium as are the floors .... 

Right from the start I always knew weight could be an issue and as I was already an HGV licence holder it was the easiest choice... I then taught Mrs Farmer and she passed easily.... It really isn't that daunting and she can now eat Yorkie bars with the best of them!


----------



## Bernster (17 April 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Fortunately yes....she is a 12 tonner therefore HGV and therefore weight was not much of an issue.... And although there is a lot on here all the underpinnings of the body are aluminium as are the floors .... 

Right from the start I always knew weight could be an issue and as I was already an HGV licence holder it was the easiest choice... I then taught Mrs Farmer and she passed easily.... It really isn't that daunting and she can now eat Yorkie bars with the best of them!
		
Click to expand...

Haha phew, although it does seem a shame for it to get all that messy horse poo on it!  I didn't realise a hgv licence was a legit exemption to Yorkies not being for girls &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Farmer Chalk (17 April 2016)

Bernster said:



			Haha phew, although it does seem a shame for it to get all that messy horse poo on it!  I didn't realise a hgv licence was a legit exemption to Yorkies not being for girls &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

The difference is now she can eat them in volume.....and sideways!


----------



## LouisCat (21 April 2016)

Your lorry is looking so good!


----------



## Nicnac (21 April 2016)

Looks great although far too complicated for me!  How have you been so involved in sourcing parts and working on it?  I thought one worked with manufacturer to spec out what one wants and then let them get on with it.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (21 April 2016)

LouisCat said:



			Your lorry is looking so good!
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks should be even better when it's finished!  Hopefully soon!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (21 April 2016)

Nicnac said:



			Looks great although far too complicated for me!  How have you been so involved in sourcing parts and working on it?  I thought one worked with manufacturer to spec out what one wants and then let them get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

Ordinarily that would be the case.... Trust me I walked around enough manufacturers at various trade shows to see the good, the bad and the ugly and the ridiculously out of my league ones who just sell you what they make..

Part of the reason for the blog was to highlight the grief and emotions when trying to choose a horsebox manufacturer. I had heard all the horror stories, seen some awful scenarios and thus wanted to be more hands on with the build so I could make sure it was never going to be cobbled together nightmare..

That was the beauty of choosing Courcheval as they will build you whatever you require...there is no set 'this is what you get package'.. The lorry that has been in build beside mine, the living area was designed around the owners dogs... Another back for service was built around the owners microlight....and therefore they are used to catering for the owner....what has impressed me most is everything is bespoke rather than unpacked and screwed on...

With my daily popping in they have tolerated me adding and changing things as we've gone along.... This site has been awesome and the ideas that people have given me has helped immensely...

It has also helped massively that they are a local company thus I could pop in for a few hours to annoy them! 
Almost there now! Phew!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (29 April 2016)

Well folks....after almost 8 months in build tomorrow is collection day! 
Finally going to drive her away from Courcheval where she has been transformed...

So so pleased with her with some very clever innovations....most of which were inspired by yourselves...so thank you for all your ideas and inspiration over the period....

The plan is to take her away and equip her for service so still a few little snagging jobs to do to finish her...

Hopefully the weather will be pleasant so I can take a few photos and post them up over the weekend! 

Thanks again to all of you who took the time out to post on this thread. Your help has been fantastic and we certainly couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## blackhor2e (30 April 2016)

FC that is fantastic news for you! I'm sure your family (horses included) can't wait to see the finished product. I recently bought a Horsebox that was an ex-demo from a company down south and you wouldn't believe the snagging list my husband has come up with so we are slowly putting these things right, I wish we had the time and expertise to do what you have done. As an aside, how did your side curtains for the lorry turn out?


----------



## WelshD (30 April 2016)

Wonderful. We need pictures from every angle now it's done!


----------



## Kylara (30 April 2016)

Love this thread, meant to comment earlier when you mentioned the Daktaris but didn't get around to it!

Looking absolutely gorgeous! And I wish it was mine 

This is the route I would go down if/when I get a lorry - for some reason HGV chassis are so much cheaper!

Anyway back to the Daktaris...I am the proud owner of a zebra land rover defender. And not only that but it has excellent zebra stripes. I want a 90 but in orange with stripes so I can have a tiger too lol.
I had a chat with my father a few months ago as he was musing about running a little box rental business and he would have had trailers and boxes painted to match the landy - so a whole fleet of zebras! Unfortunately he decided against it as "he couldn't be arsed with cleaning them out after others people's pathetic attempts" so scuppered! 
But if I ever get a lorry, I will endeavour to have it matching the landy 

Piccy of it out BE fence judging!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (30 April 2016)

blackhor2e said:



			FC that is fantastic news for you! I'm sure your family (horses included) can't wait to see the finished product. I recently bought a Horsebox that was an ex-demo from a company down south and you wouldn't believe the snagging list my husband has come up with so we are slowly putting these things right, I wish we had the time and expertise to do what you have done. As an aside, how did your side curtains for the lorry turn out?
		
Click to expand...


Many thanks for your kind words and good luck with your snagging list...spent all day on it doing the last few bits and started to fill it with our stuff.....

Spending the weekend on it and will be fitting the side curtains hopefully tomorrow...
Will let you know exactly how it goes....design has had to change slightly ... Will show some photos hopefully tomorrow! &#128521;


----------



## Farmer Chalk (30 April 2016)

Kylara said:



			Love this thread, meant to comment earlier when you mentioned the Daktaris but didn't get around to it!

Looking absolutely gorgeous! And I wish it was mine 

This is the route I would go down if/when I get a lorry - for some reason HGV chassis are so much cheaper!

Anyway back to the Daktaris...I am the proud owner of a zebra land rover defender. And not only that but it has excellent zebra stripes. I want a 90 but in orange with stripes so I can have a tiger too lol.
I had a chat with my father a few months ago as he was musing about running a little box rental business and he would have had trailers and boxes painted to match the landy - so a whole fleet of zebras! Unfortunately he decided against it as "he couldn't be arsed with cleaning them out after others people's pathetic attempts" so scuppered! 
But if I ever get a lorry, I will endeavour to have it matching the landy 

Piccy of it out BE fence judging!





Click to expand...


Love your Daktari...fantastic looking truck! We already have an orange tiger....this is what has towed our horses around for the last few years..






[/URL][/IMG]

Spending tomorrow filling the truck with all of our stuff...and finishing off a few jobs.... We try and get some photos to do it justice! 
Thanks again all!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 May 2016)

Well she's home... Spent the last couple of days doing the final fit out... Saddle racks, sorting horse end, cleaning etc etc..






[/URL][/IMG]


A few photos over a couple of posts to show where we now are....


Spent the day lining out the cupboards...this is the horse prep locker designed to house the things like studs, brushes, travel boots, plaiting stuff etc......






[/URL][/IMG]

Next locker is the horse cleaning locker which houses the horse shower, buckets and cleaning shampoos etc etc..






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 May 2016)

The next locker is for all the mechanical things...hydraulic tail lift, fuel for generator, switches for ramp and rear floodlights....






[/URL][/IMG]

The next locker is the full width under living locker which houses things like the additional bed frames, tool boxes, protection mats, bbq and loungers...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 May 2016)

We are putting a washing hose in the back locker of our lorry this summer. Thought about one of those coil ones but now I think about it, it might get in a knot! It's all hands on deck to get the living area finished before the TREC season starts as OH is always so busy but it's getting there....

Do you mind if I post a few pics of our box here? Just to show yours is a far superior beast! Our build is a slightly scaled down version...!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 May 2016)

For the all important horse area the truck is stalled for 2/3 horses..






[/URL][/IMG]

Accessible via a hydraulic power ramp, the lorry also sits on air springs so you can lower the back of the lorry to reduce the ramp angle...






[/URL][/IMG]

We have also been playing with the lorry electrics which has allowed us utilise the reversing lights to be switched on as loading lights...






[/URL][/IMG]

The rear horse area is also air conditioned so if we get stuck in the summer on the M25 we can chill the horses out! You can see the vent in the top right hand corner of the photo on the back wall...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 May 2016)

Sorry for the multiple posts but the forum doesn't like multiple photos on the same post...

Back to the horse area...

We've fitted coloured LEDs in the rear to keep the horses calm when travelling. By choosing a colour like violet, this can be dimmed down when travelling at night, or in the early hours ...
Thus the horse can be aware of their surroundings without being blinded by white light...






[/URL][/IMG]

Next photo is to show how bright they are...





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 May 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 May 2016)

Reference the protection pad it was fitted today....
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spottyappy (1 May 2016)

Looks amazing.
Have enjoyed following the transformation.,
Hope the horses like it when they finally get to use it!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 May 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]


The LEDs have also been fitted in the living area and the underlockers..each can be operated independently so in the evening we can have mood lighting whilst watching a film or chillaxing...

The reason for the underlockers lighting is for any potential sponsorship opportunities that we are trying to attract going forward! ...lol....

Lime green anyone? 






[/URL][/IMG]


Will do some interior shots tomorrow! Thanks again to all that have helped along the way!


----------



## Clannad48 (2 May 2016)

Wow, wow and wow, nicer than my house (and a lot cleaner too)  My daughter is totally 'Well jel'


----------



## SallyBatty (2 May 2016)

Wow!  Have really enjoyed reading your horsebox build story and the finished result looks fantastic!  Look forward to seeing the inside photos tomorrow.


----------



## blackhor2e (2 May 2016)

Wow FC! What a gorgeous lorry, the protection pad is just what I'm after for mine (but in blue) &#128513; the led lights are lovely by the way. Perhaps you could finish my Horsebox off for me ( a little side business) &#128521; I'm sure plenty of people on here can appreciate all the hard work you have put into this, it really shows.


----------



## Beausmate (2 May 2016)

We need a before and after comparison pic!  Love the LEDs, it is a truly super lorry. 

Go on... what's the final cost likely to be?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 May 2016)

From this 





[/URL][/IMG]

To this....






[/URL][/IMG]

To this......






[/URL][/IMG]

Thanks to all... Spent the day fitting out with kitchen equipment after hitting the bargains at TK Maxx! Buying pots, pans kettles, brushes etc etc... Finished off horse area and generally tidying and washing down....phew! 

Will do a copy of interior shots later....ran out of daylight....first outing next weekend! Can't wait to get the kettle on! 
Always a cuppa for everyone that helped! 

Re final cost...probably don't want to sit down and work it out...
The postman will be seriously pleased however as he's delivered most of it to my front door! It certainly broke the budget that I set for it but as you all kept coming up with brilliant ideas they had to see fruition! 

The cost has still been considerably cheaper than paying a prestige box maker to convert one...moreover it has been great fun and we have truly made a bespoke horsebox that has been tailored exactly for our needs!

Will post the final interior photos with it all sparkly and spangly inside in the next couple of days!


----------



## ester (3 May 2016)

I hope first trip out is dry!


----------



## Crackerz (3 May 2016)

Love it!!


----------



## 9tails (3 May 2016)

I think that box is tailored to anybody's needs for every eventuality!  I do love the mood lighting for the horses and the reversing lights as loading lights is inspired.  Well done, Farmer Chalk. I've graduated to enameled metal mugs after breaking loads up the yard, Home Bargains do some in the gardening section that might come in handy.


----------



## Annagain (3 May 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Love your Daktari...fantastic looking truck! We already have an orange tiger....this is what has towed our horses around for the last few years..






[/URL][/IMG]
		
Click to expand...

OMG I can't believe I've met another G4 owner on here. My OH has a 52 plate Discovery. Are you in the owners club? If so you've probably met him! I'm not sad enough to have a photo of his to hand to post up for you, although he has hundreds!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 May 2016)

annagain said:



			OMG I can't believe I've met another G4 owner on here. My OH has a 52 plate Discovery. Are you in the owners club? If so you've probably met him! I'm not sad enough to have a photo of his to hand to post up for you, although he has hundreds!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes...with the same alias....great all Rounders! And very easy to spot amongst seas of Discoveries at horse events!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 May 2016)

Tried to take a few of the interior this evening but struggled with the iPhone so have had to take a series of shots...

So here goes...
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]...

The table in the middle is on a pedestal which can be raised or lowered as desired....
This converts into a double bed by lowering it to its lowest setting and placing a fitted board over the actual table which creates a double bed sized flat surface to which you place the mattress over...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 May 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 May 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Lighting this evening doesn't show these to the best effect but the living area has led mood lighting which can be made any colour of the spectrum....this can then also be dimmed infinitely to make it as bright or as subtle as you like...clearly this photo shows them a bit garish but was trying to show the lights working in daylight....

The main purpose of the lighting was primarily for the horse area where we can dull the lights at night to a very subtle dimmed dark blue/violet so the horses are aware of their surroundings but not blinded when travelling during the dark hours..


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 May 2016)

So almost finished...got to order the Remi blinds for all the windows, sort out the tie backs for the curtains...and a few more snagging bits....but in reality I think it will always be a project! 


Can't say thanks enough to all of the members of this forum who took the time out to respond to my queries and questions and all the fantastic suggestions.... You were totally inspiring and thanks Horse and Hound for hosting....

A special thanks has got to go to Big Adam, little Adam and Terry whose craftsmanship has been second to none, Chris for her seamstress skills and of course to Joseph at Courcheval whose tact and diplomacy in tolerating me on my daily visits to play was outstanding...Moreover I am really really proud to say they are all now close friends! 
Thanks guys...you are awesome!

 Hopefully see all you horsey people all out on the circuit! I've stocked the cupboards with lots of tea and coffee and will order a box load of hobnobs...come and say hello! 
Thanks again .... 
Farmer Chalk!


----------



## tallyho! (3 May 2016)

Yerr... its alright.

Best be some Azeera coffee on board.. I can't drink that nescafe crap.

Well done team!!! Excellent build!

Well Jell.


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 May 2016)

Would you like to christen it with a pebble dash of Shire Horse poo ?

Ted the Twit, my bonkers cart horse has a touch of anxiety when leaving for a party, he projectile poops from the base of the ramp all the way up the ramp and into his stall, with an additional flourish of wall splatter.

You would love him !!


----------



## tallyho! (3 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Would you like to christen it with a pebble dash of Shire Horse poo ?

Ted the Twit, my bonkers cart horse has a touch of anxiety when leaving for a party, he projectile poops from the base of the ramp all the way up the ramp and into his stall, with an additional flourish of wall splatter.

You would love him !!
		
Click to expand...

Snort!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Would you like to christen it with a pebble dash of Shire Horse poo ?

Ted the Twit, my bonkers cart horse has a touch of anxiety when leaving for a party, he projectile poops from the base of the ramp all the way up the ramp and into his stall, with an additional flourish of wall splatter.

You would love him !!
		
Click to expand...

Aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh Nurse.......!!!  Medication quick! 

I'm actually not worried about the horses..... More my two girlies!


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 May 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh Nurse.......!!!  Medication quick! 

I'm actually not worried about the horses..... More my two girlies!

Click to expand...

Girlies should not poop up the walls !


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 May 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Yerr... its alright.

Best be some Azeera coffee on board.. I can't drink that nescafe crap.

Well done team!!! Excellent 

Well Jell.
		
Click to expand...


******! Forgot the built in espresso machine! Back to the drawing board! 

Drat!


----------



## Mince Pie (4 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Girlies should not poop up the walls !
		
Click to expand...

*tea now dripping off the laptop screen*


----------



## Farmer Chalk (4 May 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			*tea now dripping off the laptop screen*
		
Click to expand...

See.....you horsey people are messy cows!


----------



## DJ (4 May 2016)

Phenomenal !!! That there is one classy, gorgeous horsebox, and to see it progress from start to finish has been brilliant to watch, so thank you for taking the time to "blog" about it ... I shall also be picking your brains in the future, as I literally just passed my Class 2 this morning (yay) and hubby is already talking about doing a similar thing to yours


----------



## Farmer Chalk (4 May 2016)

DJ said:



			Phenomenal !!! That there is one classy, gorgeous horsebox, and to see it progress from start to finish has been brilliant to watch, so thank you for taking the time to "blog" about it ... I shall also be picking your brains in the future, as I literally just passed my Class 2 this morning (yay) and hubby is already talking about doing a similar thing to yours 

Click to expand...


Brilliant! Congratulations on passing! Yorkie bars all round....

Re advice no problem pm me and I'll give you my mobile number that you can ring! 

Well done!


----------



## LouisCat (4 May 2016)

I've enjoyed this thread so much.
I hope the lorry gets treated like a vintage car so it only goes out on dry days when there is no mud or puddles!


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 May 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			See.....you horsey people are messy cows! 

Click to expand...

I have posted the squitty carthorse to you, has he arrived yet.  That lorry needs a proper christening.


----------



## McFluff (4 May 2016)

Can't believe that you are actually going to let horse and family use that. Can it tow - I'd put them in a trailer behind it...  
Seriously nice bit of kit. Thank you for sharing your journey.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have posted the squitty carthorse to you, has he arrived yet.  That lorry needs a proper christening.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Alice....not so adorable....yes he has arrived...
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 May 2016)

OMG, FC, what a brilliant response to AA ^^^^^^^!! Genius!

Love your lorry and the journey to get her to the finished state, what a fascinating read. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (5 May 2016)

I am so jealous. It's absolutely beautiful and everyone involved has done a fabulous job! Enjoy, I'd be dreading putting the horse in


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 May 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Thanks Alice....not so adorable....yes he has arrived...
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]



Click to expand...

Where did you get that from !, brilliant, I am getting odd looks from my work colleagues because I am crying with laughter in the office.

You nearly got it right, correct type of horse just the wrong colour.  We are out this evening for dressage, let the squitting commence.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			Where did you get that from !, brilliant, I am getting odd looks from my work colleagues because I am crying with laughter in the office.

You nearly got it right, correct type of horse just the wrong colour.  We are out this evening for dressage, let the squitting commence.






Click to expand...


It wasn't easy.... I was trying to find a link regarding your earlier post reooping but unfortunately that took me to a whole new place which I didn't know existed... And probably wish I didn't find.....I am now enlightened....and emotionally scarred for life....

I think this  thread may have also cost me my job or marriage...I'm going to now have to try and explain my browser history....I think the company server has just crashed and I've set off every virus alert going....

All I say is don't search for anything connected.....Adorable Alice I'm going right off you! . Please keep your squitting habits to yourself...

Good luck tonight....!


----------



## Annagain (6 May 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Oh yes...with the same alias....great all Rounders! And very easy to spot amongst seas of Discoveries at horse events!
		
Click to expand...

OH said to say hello, he's stu007.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 May 2016)

FC, if you take your lovely new lorry to the beach, do check the tide tables very carefully, won't you?







Talacre beach, N.Wales, today.


----------



## ester (8 May 2016)

That's a hell of a lot of people not to read the tide times!?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (8 May 2016)

OMG.....that's so sad.... As Ester said that's a lot of people getting it horribly wrong! 
What on earth led to that? There's some seriously expensive kit there! 
Heartbreaking! 

Fortunately that wasn't us.... I was already sitting crying in a corner... Our lorry is splattered..... Adorable Alice your horse has nothing on a 17.2 horse called Wally... 

He's had two trips out this weekend....and let us know exactly what he thought! 

In the photo below he's giving me the evils....with a wicked grin knowing what he is about to do....






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Today we took it out again with both of the boys on....

Really really pleased overall but as always got a few jobs to do where a couple of things need to be done...I'm sure ownership will continue with continuous little jobs and alterations...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 May 2016)

Well come to splatt world.  I had a lovely day out with the Squitting carthorse, ending in wall scrubbing with a brillo pad.  Bless the little bottom burper.


----------



## Chloeap (11 May 2016)

Wow, beautiful lorry! I am very jealous. 
I have just purchased my first little trailer (which is currently being serviced) and I'm so excited to get my own transport for the first time!
Would love something like this! Think I need to send this link to my dad! haha


----------



## Farmer Chalk (24 May 2016)

Just a quick update....or rather a quick running report to detail what's worked and what has'nt.....we've done a few trips out in it now and starting to pick points good and bad...

Overall it's brilliant....driving down the road it is perfect for our two big lads! They travel perfectly in it and both joyously box without any hesitation....which is a huge relief...

It's going in for a few alterations and bits that we didn't get time to finish....

Things like a small instep into the lower skirt body by the saddle/tack locker which will just allow the girls a way of reaching the upper lock, 

Little bit of rewiring of the fridge which wouldn't turn off despite turning the thermostat right down, thus would have just flattened the leisure batteries hence now putting in another isolator switch, 

Only major bit of surgery that is being done is the installation of some travelling breech bars.... This will allow the horse last in to rest or lean against a pair of cushioned bars rather than standing against the rear loading doors. Before the end horse could only lean on the middle divider or the rear gates.... So the idea is a pair of breech bars that fit across the rear of the lorry that they can brace themselves on if desired..

These will also make it easier to contain the horses when the rear ramp goes down...

So we have measured up and welded a pair of mounting bars and then taken them to be powder coated properly. So these should hopefully be fitted tomorrow all being well! 

Other alterations are for things that we never envisaged... The power hook up plug on the left hand side of the lorry was positioned where we thought it most convenient... Unfortunately it is in the exact place where any puddle that has gathered on the roof flows off the top of the lorry into a heavy stream...which typically overcomes the rubber sealing on the unit and fills it with water....not helpful... Wet electrics....!  So have purchased some special rain guttering that can be mounted immediately above the socket which should redirect the river coming down the side of the lorry! 

So overall really really pleased with what we have achieved....on a downside I would probably design more smaller storage drawers at a lower level in the living area for all the small nicknacks!....

I'll put up some photos over the next few days to show the new alterations!


----------



## Spottyappy (25 May 2016)

Interesting update, thank you.
Good to hear most of it working out very well.


----------



## LynH (27 May 2016)

Thank you for continuing to update even after the finish. I placed an order for a new horsebox today. 6.5t but should be plenty as we don't stay overnight. We decided on a new build as I have health issues and need things placed so I don't have to lift etc. and I need a decent seating area to rest. I've really enjoyed reading this thread and made some notes for when we get started on the build. First step is finding a good automatic Iveco LWB chassis. Fortunately I have a few weeks to decide on colour and all the other impossible decisions. 
Thanks so much and I'll keep an eye out as also in the South East.


----------



## tallyho! (27 May 2016)

Seriously dude... white?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (27 May 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Seriously dude... white?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Goes with my white socks! Lol! 

Watch this space........


----------



## catroo (27 May 2016)

tallyho! said:



			Seriously dude... white?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
		
Click to expand...

I love white! If I was starting again then that's the colour I'd go for. It actually wears really well


----------



## tallyho! (28 May 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Goes with my white socks! Lol! 

Watch this space........

Click to expand...

Lol!!! Crikey.. if it stays clean, you're gonna need a welding mask to look at it in certain lights...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 May 2016)

White is so last year.... But it doesn't show the scratches...it also helps if you work for a company that has several hundred new Transit vans painted in Ford frozen white.....


As promised here are a couple of photos showing the latest running modifications....

The first shows the new breech bars mounted across the rear of the truck..these were measured at a height of our horses but have made the heights interchangeable should be ever need to carry any small ones....
[URL=http://s651.photobucket.com/user/ianacelliott/media/image_zpshoxpykwh.jpeg.html]

[IMG]http://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/ianacelliott/image_zpshoxpykwh.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]

The primary reason for this is one of our horses is an Irish sports horse and he likes to stand splay legged...these bars hold him off the rear gates...






[/URL][/IMG]

Whilst we were doing this I also raised the kick board upto window height....previously it was just at a height whereby our 17 hands horse sat on it with his tail....rather than he using it to rub his rear end bare thought it would be advisable to raise it!
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

So running repairs all round but I'm confident it's almost finished!


----------



## tallyho! (29 May 2016)

Spiffy idea that... 

(frantic note taking noises in background with scratchy pencil. 


And noisy slurping of beverage noises too.)


----------



## Farmer Chalk (12 June 2016)

Well really quick update and some feedback from the horses! 

They love it! They now box instantly and walk straight up....in fact our Irish sport horse (the splay legged stander) is so chilled that for the first time ever in three years of travelling around the country he is now so relaxed he has actually started eating on journeys!
Before he used to worry and the haynet would never be touched....he now climbs aboard and munches his way merrily throughout the journey.

He also spends his journey now leaning against the padded breech bars so good news all round!

Only negative of changing from trailer to hgv is the pure width of the thing going down the lanes! A lot more planning of routes is needed also with things like weight limits/height limits going across and under small bridges and the like!

So for the local events we are going to keep using the old trailer....which pleases me as I won't have to pressure wash the insides after the girls have been somewhere! 

All in all though it's worked out well and the advise given on this forum re needs and wants during build has been spot on!  You're all brilliant!


----------



## Farmerdan (19 July 2016)

Hi farmerchalk, after seeing your post I have took on with building one myself, I was wondering if you had any photos of how the frame was made for the tilt cab cut through. Is it bolted together? How is it sealed? Many thanks
Dan


----------



## Farmer Chalk (19 July 2016)

Hi farmerchalk, after seeing your post I have took on with building one myself, I was wondering if you had any photos of how the frame was made for the tilt cab cut through. Is it bolted together? How is it sealed? Many thanks
Dan[/QUOTE]

Well done Dan! Use this forum for ideas as the people on here are brilliant!

In relation to your question you will need to make two frames made of angle iron or box section that are exactly the same. One bolts to the cab and roof pod and one becomes the front frame of the rear living area. They need to be dimensionally exact....and the flat faces bolt together.... The frames need to be the size of your cab and pod exactly including the cut through if your having one...






[/URL][/IMG]

The front one bolts to the outer dimensions of the cab area and a beam runs in the middle to assist structural rigidity along the bottom line of the pod.

Both will then need holes drilling through both frames for the bolts to run through. Consider where you are going to put these as you don't want an unsightly intrusion into the living area.. Ours are placed at the bottom corners of the pod which ties the top half of the lorry together and the bottom ones are mounted under the seating area. 

Work out which way the bolts go....and weld the nuts to make them captive on the other frame. 

For ease the top ones bolt through from the front so the bolt head is easily accessible from inside the pod sleeping area. The bottom bolts run in the opposite direction so the bolt head is easily accessible from under the bench seat area.  You will not get easy access to the nuts once it's together hence welding the nuts to make them captive...






[/URL][/IMG]

The most important thing is to make sure it's all square as these frames will effectively bolt the front and back of the lorry together and stop the cab from flexing independently.....

The sealing of such is a very relevant question..... And one that I have been revising recently..... For the outer frame I just used a small thin profile about 5 mm thick which squeezes together as the frame bolts together...this seals perfectly and makes it weatherproof to stop the rain entering the sleeping pod and living area....

The recent issue I had was actually heat ingress from the engine compartment.... The heat was actually rising from the back of the engine and was trapped effectively in the ears at the side of the cab. As the heat rose it was actually entering through the gap where the cut through was....hence at motorway speeds all the engine heat  was entering the lorry cab via the gap where the cut through was....

What I actually did was use a larger type of self adhesive rubber profile and placed it around the metal frame around the cut out...this has solved the cab heating problem brilliantly! 

I have also cut some vent holes in the ears and now added some stainless grills to let the engine heat out properly....

The best place for the rubber profiles is a company in Tunbridge Wells called C O H Baines who supply all the oems but will sell to public... You can see there full catalogue on the Internet! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Farmerdan (20 July 2016)

Thanks, just the information I was looking for. Do you know if the rubber seal is the sponge runner seal that C O H Baines has, or is it something heavier. 

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Farmer Chalk (20 July 2016)

The thicker ones I used for sealing the heat out were SRS147.....which is a collapsible sponge section but big enough to squidge together to create a seal....
The seal between the steel frames which will be visible from the outside so needs to be applied carefully (and after painting!) was SRS 136 I think. This creates a really neat seal especially as the bolts draw the two frames together....

Across the top of the lorry I added an additional bolt on aluminium extrusion which fits over seal just to make it 100% waterproof.....
Will try to find photo of such to illustrate....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (20 July 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

This photo is a better one of the frame fitted to the rear of the cab...as you can see the window for the cut out is also part of the frame which just ensures structural rigidity and helps with flexing when bolting both frames together...

We also welded a sort of metal guide affixed to the rear living frame which assists the cab to locate correctly with the bolt holes as the cab is returned from being open.... You are still going to have to wiggle the cab to get exactly lined up for the bolts to slide through properly....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (14 August 2016)

Hello everyone....Summer season well under way now and the truck has had a few miles put on it travelling around the country at various competitions....





[/URL][/IMG]
just giving you an update on latest developments and words of warning/wisdom re any persons looking to purchase an HGV lorry.....

The plus side is you don't have to worry how much rubbish you load in the lorry as you're still likely to be underweight...

The downside is there is a lot more red tape owning one... Ours has just undergone its Annual MOT...sounds simple enough but, unlike a car, where you can book and MOT a car in most garages the following day .... You can't with a lorry! The MOT's are done by DVSA at a select few centres....and you need to book them months in advance...

Which I did..... However we had recently  also transferred a private cherished transfer to the lorry....

Lesson number 2... Don't forget that if you transfer a cherished plate onto an HGV lorry, not only do you have to send off the normal paperwork which is simple and straightforward but you also have to get the vehicle re-plated and the tachometer recalibrated with the new index number .... I didn't ... And what a muppet I am...!

Which meant when it was presented for test, DVSA wouldn't test it as the plating certificate (which they use to identify the vehicle) now didn't match the new number plates....

Protestations abounded but trying to negotiate with them was harder than sawing off my left with a spoon.....

Anyway eventually tested it under its old registration number, getting another set of number plates with the old number to put back on the truck and then had to go through the rigamole of sending the documents back off after and getting the tachograph electronically calibrated. 

Nightmare! Moral of the story.....buy a new lorry! Lol!


Anyway this week our Summer tour continues...off to Pony Club championships at Cholmondeley on Thursday travelling up from the south..

..will be there until Saturday whereby we have to do a quick turnaround...head south again just in time to spend Sunday jet washing the living area from the previous day's, and then turning around with the other horse before heading north again to Lincolnshire for the BYRDS under 25  Nationals at  Sheepgate.

If anyone is going to any of those meetings, who helped with their advice and support during the build, please pop along for a chocolate hobnob and a cup of tea! Very grateful Farmer Chalk! 

Love to all!


----------



## tul214 (14 August 2016)

Probably see you at Sheepgate. Wife & Daughter there Mon - Thursday. I will be making the odd appearance. Good Luck, Mark


----------



## Farmer Chalk (14 August 2016)

tul214 said:



			Probably see you at Sheepgate. Wife & Daughter there Mon - Thursday. I will be making the odd appearance. Good Luck, Mark
		
Click to expand...

Excellent! Thanks Mark....I'll definately be at Cholmondeley and dependant on my sanity and workload hope to make Sheepgate... Will load it up with hobnobs though... ( and secret beer collection for the secret dad support meetings)....


----------



## EventingMum (14 August 2016)

If you see an odd looking woman on crutches looking enviously at your lorry at the PC Champs that will be me!


----------



## Tiddlypom (14 August 2016)

Ooh, I'm just down the road from Cholmondeley, may well pedal down and stalk the lorry park...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (14 August 2016)

.   Well don't stalk.... Come and have a glass of wine or at least a hobnob....!!

Look forward to catching up with you both....I won't ask about the crutches.....


----------



## EventingMum (15 August 2016)

Farmer Chalk said:



.   Well don't stalk.... Come and have a glass of wine or at least a hobnob....!!

Look forward to catching up with you both....I won't ask about the crutches.....

Click to expand...

Don't worry, lots of people do - they automatically assume it must be due to a horse related accident but it's not, I have a neurological condition


----------



## Farmer Chalk (15 August 2016)

EventingMum said:



			Don't worry, lots of people do - they automatically assume it must be due to a horse related accident but it's not, I have a neurological condition 

Click to expand...

Well that means you are an extra special guest....come and meet an odd looking man probably looking a bit frazzled at being surrounded by hormonal horses and grumpy teenagers ( or is that the other way around )  being totally out of his comfort zone..... &#128521;


----------



## EventingMum (15 August 2016)

I will try, my rider's times permitting


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 December 2016)

Holy thread resurrection!
Hello peeps.... But quick update about running the lorry over the last 8 months or so and what works and what doesn't work.... which may or may not help those considering their own build for 2017...

It has travelled the length and breath of the country in various competitions over the last year. Been to Pony Club Championships, various British Dressage BYRDS camps and recently the brilliant BYRDS high performance weekends.

It has proved brilliant in the main and has proved to be an excellent workhorse which has also proved very economical on the long runs...

The horses have travelled impeccably on it and both munch hay for the entire journey whereas previously one in particular was quite a nervous traveller..

The plus points....

The shower and water heater is brilliant and I thoroughly recommend fitting one if you have the room....
The heater is outstanding and works both on gas or electricity and heats up surprisingly quickly and gets blooming hot! Great for a long weekend away! 

The sleeping arrangements work well and we can feasibly sleep 5 but 3 very comfortably. 

Whoever suggested the built in bin deserves a medal and that holds an entire weekends waste without throwing it across the floor in the usual manner.

The airconditioning and the heater also works great! The heater was particularly useful when we used the truck as an extra bedroom over the Xmas period. It also enabled us to take the horses away with us for the first time when visiting sisters farm over Xmas. 

This weekend is going to be spent fetling a few things to make it better. Need to give the generator its first service and oil change, need to mend a partition rubber which has come slightly adrift, need to grease a few sword pins and adjust a few catches....

Of the minus things....

Probably being an HGV it does become a nuisance monitoring driver hours.... contrary to belief a horsebox is not exempt and driving one has to be in the same manner as other HGV's. The maximum hours don't really apply for most journeys but after 4.5 hours you have to take a mandatory break which if you're travelling long distances and you are almost home adds to journey time.
The 90 kph limit is also frustrating having to jiggle positions with other lorries on the road. 
As discussed earlier the servicing and testing regime is also stricter (which is a good thing) but you really must plan for servicing and testing times months in advance.

On the plus side though being a 12 tonner we really can load what we want in it without the fear of VOSA pulling us for being overweight.

Would I do anything different? 
Probably change the size of the interior table a little...it is currently a little restrictive trying to squeeze around it..

Really nit picking but I would also consider a future build to have air conditioning as standard in the cab for the driver thus the donor truck would have to have it fitted as OEM equipment.

I have spent a few weekends in the summer trying to sort venting the engine heat away from the cab. This is made worse with most lorries as soon as you fit the 'ears' and rear bodywork on to the cab. Most lorries have a separate cab and any heat from the engine dissipates away behind the cab. With a horsebox you then enclose this area and the heat then has difficulty in escaping. This is made worse if you then fit a cut through cab as the heat will try and enter the cab through the gaps near the cut out. 
I managed to seal this off reasonably well with rubber sealing strips. 

If you suffer heat ingress into your lorry cab try and find the vents in the rear of the cab that are fitted as standard to equalise pressure when you open and close the doors. You will find that heat is sucked into the cab via these vents.... I sealed mine up and solved 99% of hot air being drawn in. I also added a few vents in the 'ears'  to allow the hot trapped air to escape.

Anyway....thoroughly recommend building one and thank you again to all who took the time out with all of your advice!


----------



## Darbs (28 December 2016)

Darbs said:



			Very interesting thread, a couple of thoughts from my experience with race transporters (some of these may have been mentioned already):


I am not sure how you are handling internal living area 240v electrics, but take the number of sockets that you think you'll need and double it! Especially as so many sockets seem to get taken up with permanently charging phones/ipads etc.

Have an outside weatherproof flush power socket near the side access door, even if you think you may never use it, its far easier to put one in now than later.

Reversing camera is a must.

Have a method of stopping everything sliding about, especially internally in the cupboards and lockers. I have lost count how many times I have opened lockers and cupboards, even after a short journey, and everything has jumped out at me!

Internal smoke alarms and carbon monoxide detectors.

*A waste bin built into the internal living area, a loose one just gets in the way and slides around.*

Some deflection or weather strip above the side access door so water doesn't run off the roof and drip into the living area. (Have a look what is fitted to modern caravans)

Sink waste that has easy access to dismantle and unblock when it gets blocked up.

I am sure I'll think of some others things that I recall used to be an issue in race transporters.

Its great seeing it coming together. (See you over on DISCO4.COM)
		
Click to expand...

I will completely unashamedly take full credit for the waste bin suggestion back in  December 2015, post number #135! Glad it was of some use.

Really pleased the horsebox has been all you hoped, and thanks very much for the story of it coming together.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (28 December 2016)

Darbs... you are my super hero ..... I took all of your advice and took up all of your recommendations! Each and every one and I agree whole heartedly with all of them! 

Cheers!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (31 December 2016)

Oh and another nugget that hard earned experience has proved.... you can never have enough plug in extension lead!!
...go out today and buy that additional extension lead for the plug in electrics.. we went to a few events this year and lots of venues seem to host their plug in pitches in the most bizarre locations that seem to have little use for eventual users! 
Ended up seemingly miles away and the leads were always a few feet short!


----------



## Spottyappy (31 December 2016)

Glad the box is - in the main- workin well for you.
I had mine built, after reading this thread, but not to such a high spec. And, by a different company, local to me. 
Like you, we are learning about things that work well and others we either should have done and didn't, or could have done differently. 
Here's to many happy years horseboxing!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (4 January 2017)

Spottyappy said:



			Glad the box is - in the main- workin well for you.
I had mine built, after reading this thread, but not to such a high spec. And, by a different company, local to me. 
Like you, we are learning about things that work well and others we either should have done and didn't, or could have done differently. 
Here's to many happy years horseboxing!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent and really really pleased for you! The good thing is that you can constantly amend and upgrade things now you have got the basic box finished and in use......!

Another downside of HGV ownership as mentioned previously is planning well in advance the MOT and service regime. Today I have just booked its service and MOT for 26th June!!  They have no availability the previous week! Madness!


----------



## Mince Pie (5 January 2017)

Is it still white?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 January 2017)

Mince Pie said:



			Is it still white?
		
Click to expand...

You don't know how pertinent that question is! 

It was painted white on purpose...as a blank canvas...can't say too much but daughter is still in mid negotiations with a company who wish to have a bigger presence in the equine world...
Which is rather exciting if it comes off....
All I can say is if it comes off you won't miss it! Not that it's not fairly obvious at present! 

Fingers crossed! Lol!


----------



## PorkChop (5 January 2017)

Farmer Chalk said:



			You don't know how pertinent that question is! 

It was painted white on purpose...as a blank canvas...can't say too much but daughter is still in mid negotiations with a company who wish to have a bigger presence in the equine world...
Which is rather exciting if it comes off....
All I can say is if it comes off you won't miss it! Not that it's not fairly obvious at present! 

Fingers crossed! Lol!
		
Click to expand...

Ohh, exciting!  Is there a prize if we guess the company?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 January 2017)

Ooh yes.....!! It's so difficult to give any clues without giving them away....and until it is finally signed as I don't want to tempt fate....! 

She has been speaking with them for about a year now and in principle it's there but it's not done until the fat lady sings! Or the fatter father opens some beers! Xx


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 January 2017)

Farmer Chalk said:



			I was thinking the same thing.... At present we strap it to the back door of the trailer but was looking for a better solution this time! It one of the most tedious things to have to pack!



Click to expand...


Reviewing earlier ideas that were forthcoming and still struggling with wheelbarrows! Recently had to take two horses away for the weekend and stable them at an event...usual problem was that we had to clear the stables prior to leaving so had to load the horses in the lorry whilst we mucked out! 

Had a full size wheelbarrow which we then had to manhandle back past the loaded horses to put back on the lorry to take home with us....

So reviewed collapsible wheel barrows again... not a lot on the market and most have tiny skinny wheels which immediately get stuck in the mud...but found this!






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Very stable and really useful for carrying tack and stabling materials at events....bit heavy but folds nicely... called Westfield fold a cart they are on the usual websites....paid £70 for ours but some sellers sell them for considerably more so be cautious and shop around...

Hope it helps someone in a similar position!


----------



## ROG (5 February 2017)

Does a cat C LGV need to have 2 and 6 year tacho calibrations ?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 February 2017)

ROG said:



			Does a cat C LGV need to have 2 and 6 year tacho calibrations ?
		
Click to expand...

It needs to be calibrated every two years...we book ours in with a local garage which has VOSA examiners and get it serviced, pre MOT'd and calibrated all at the same time... think the cost for calibration from memory was about £70... does that sound about right?


----------



## ROG (5 February 2017)

Farmer Chalk said:



			It needs to be calibrated every two years...
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder i=whether it was a need if taxed as private


----------



## GeeBee45 (5 February 2017)

Just to clarify the position with Tachographs.

Any goods vehicle with a Maximum Authorised Mass (MAM) or Plated Weight, in excess of 7.5 tonnes (7500kg) will be subject to EU drivers hours rules and a Tachograph MUST be fitted and used. It doesn't matter what the road tax status of the vehicle is; private or commercial - if it's MAM is greater than 7.5 tonnes you MUST use the Tachograph and obey the EU drivers' hours rules.

If you use a vehicle with a MAM of 7.5 tonnes or less you do not have to use the Tachograph and do not have to follow EU drivers hours rules. The Tachograph fitted to the vehicle must be calibrated but does not have to be recalibrated unless any of the gearbox seals have been broken. 

If you only use your box for non commercial transport then you may stop reading now. However, if you use a box over 7.5 tonnes or use one with MAM of 7.5 tonnes or less commercially you had better read on.

If the vehicle was first registered before 1st May 2006 then an analogue Tachograph(uses waxed paper charts) may be fitted. this type of Tachograph is calibrated at installation then at each 6 year anniversary. The Tachograph must be checked every 2 years. Stickers for both checking and calibration will be placed inside the Tachograph, they will be checked during annual test, if missing or out of date then the vehicle will fail its' test. Increasingly the Tachograph Centres are using the same labels for analogue Tachographs as for digitals, in which case the label is stuck on the B pillar of the drivers' door as they're too big to go in the Tachograph.

If the vehicle was first registered on or after 1st May 2006 then a Digital Tachograph MUST be fitted. These require the driver to have a digital smart card (bit like a bank card) with a 'chip' in it. The Tachograph is calibrated at the time of installation. The unit is then checked every 2 years and this check includes a recalibration. Sticker placed on B pillar of drivers' door. The Tachograph (actually called a Vehicle Unit of VU in the case of digital equipment) also has a printer that uses thermal paper roll. If no roll is present at MOT then the vehicle will fail the test. If no paper is present at a roadside inspection, an offence is committed (usually dealt with by a £100 Fixed Penalty).

If using a vehicle over 7.5 tonnes with a digital Tachograph then the driver card must be downloaded no later than every 28 days. The copied data must then be stored for at least 12 months. The VU must also be downloaded, although the time limit for doing this is at least every 90 days, data files must be kept for at least 12 months. To do these jobs you will need a smart card reader, a Company Card and a download tool. There are loads of different devices on the market with vastly ranging prices. Company Cards cost £37 for the first one and then £19 to renew every 5 years, same price for Driver Cards both available from DVLA

Feel free to PM me if they want a bit of impartial advice about any of the above.


----------



## ROG (5 February 2017)

Thank you 'G'


----------



## sidewaysonacob (4 March 2017)

I heard of an excellent idea last night that large box owners with payload to play with might consider - a safe.

My friend has had a hotel bedroom style combination lock safe secured into one of her floor level living cupboards. It's just large enough to fit her handbag so her purse, phone etc. are secure when she's away from home, even if she leaves the living unlocked for some reason or for when you're in and out of the living a lot, but don't necessarily have eyes on the unlocked door every second.

I know two friends who have had their handbags nicked from the living when they've been away training or competing so this sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 March 2017)

GeeBee45 said:



			Just to clarify the position with Tachographs.

Any goods vehicle with a Maximum Authorised Mass (MAM) or Plated Weight, in excess of 7.5 tonnes (7500kg) will be subject to EU drivers hours rules and a Tachograph MUST be fitted and used. It doesn't matter what the road tax status of the vehicle is; private or commercial - if it's MAM is greater than 7.5 tonnes you MUST use the Tachograph and obey the EU drivers' hours rules.

If you only use your box for non commercial transport then you may stop reading now. However, if you use a box over 7.5 tonnes or use one with MAM of 7.5 tonnes or less commercially you had better read on.



If the vehicle was first registered on or after 1st May 2006 then a Digital Tachograph MUST be fitted. These require the driver to have a digital smart card (bit like a bank card) with a 'chip' in it. The Tachograph is calibrated at the time of installation. The unit is then checked every 2 years and this check includes a recalibration. Sticker placed on B pillar of drivers' door. The Tachograph (actually called a Vehicle Unit of VU in the case of digital equipment) also has a printer that uses thermal paper roll. If no roll is present at MOT then the vehicle will fail the test. If no paper is present at a roadside inspection, an offence is committed (usually dealt with by a £100 Fixed Penalty).

If using a vehicle over 7.5 tonnes with a digital Tachograph then the driver card must be downloaded no later than every 28 days. The copied data must then be stored for at least 12 months. The VU must also be downloaded, although the time limit for doing this is at least every 90 days, data files must be kept for at least 12 months. To do these jobs you will need a smart card reader, a Company Card and a download tool. There are loads of different devices on the market with vastly ranging prices. Company Cards cost £37 for the first one and then £19 to renew every 5 years, same price for Driver Cards both available from DVLA

Feel free to PM me if they want a bit of impartial advice about any of the above.
		
Click to expand...


You may be able to help with this query then? 

Ours is a 12 tonner... it is a 2007 chassis so fitted with a digi tachometer. We both use chip tachometer cards and comply with driver hours regs.... we do not run commercially but purely for transporting our own horses...
Do we still need to download our data? At present we don't as I didn't think we have had to.... do we need to print off a daily trip still or can Vosa do this?

As a second question what if any is the benefit of changing the tax class to private HGV? The cost of the full tax for this vehicle is currently only £200 per annum..


----------



## Farmer Chalk (5 March 2017)

sidewaysonacob said:



			I heard of an excellent idea last night that large box owners with payload to play with might consider - a safe.

My friend has had a hotel bedroom style combination lock safe secured into one of her floor level living cupboards. It's just large enough to fit her handbag so her purse, phone etc. are secure when she's away from home, even if she leaves the living unlocked for some reason or for when you're in and out of the living a lot, but don't necessarily have eyes on the unlocked door every second.

I know two friends who have had their handbags nicked from the living when they've been away training or competing so this sounds like a great idea.
		
Click to expand...


Another good idea... it's dreadful hearing how many have suffered theft at events...unfortunately low life's realise at events how our attentions are are often elsewhere... 
I also do a lot at motor racing events and it's unbelievable how many race trucks get broken into and personal effects stolen....the old saying Lock it or lose it is never more relevant. 

As a cheap and easy suggestion we have just fitted a pair of battery powered shed alarms and fitted them to the living area and the tack locker. They are brilliant and just protect our kit when away from the truck.


----------



## Loubidy (15 April 2017)

Sorry to bump an old thread but wow &#128559; Just wow, simply stunning build!

I'm finding myself going to more and more stay away shows and have been contemplating a lorry, hoping to do my category C this summer (theory is booked for the end of the month) have been looking at some second hand lorries on the market and a little horrified at how unsafe some of these seem so have also been thinking about going down the route of building my own. Luckily for me my dad is a fully trained blacksmith/plumber and his brother runs a sparky business so should hopefully be able to a lot of the work for me but concerned about the structural work - is anyone able to advise at all on ballpark figures to expect for simply the box build price? Or suggest good companies for this?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (24 April 2017)

Loubidy said:



			Sorry to bump an old thread but wow &#128559; Just wow, simply stunning build!

I'm finding myself going to more and more stay away shows and have been contemplating a lorry, hoping to do my category C this summer (theory is booked for the end of the month) have been looking at some second hand lorries on the market and a little horrified at how unsafe some of these seem so have also been thinking about going down the route of building my own. Luckily for me my dad is a fully trained blacksmith/plumber and his brother runs a sparky business so should hopefully be able to a lot of the work for me but concerned about the structural work - is anyone able to advise at all on ballpark figures to expect for simply the box build price? Or suggest good companies for this?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry for the late response....dropped me off the mailing list for some reason...
Brilliant news for the Cat C....it's actually quite simple and straightforward in reality..Good luck! 

It sounds as though you are ideally placed with your family connections to do the majority of the lorry build yourself! My advice is source a good chassis from a truck dealers...Ours was perfect as it originally was a water bottle lorry and there is very little call for second hand trucks of this sort...hence it was great value! I was going to chop the body off anyway! 
Alternatively look for a box lorry whereby you can use the old body for a storage unit or some sort!

I would make contact with a few horsebox builders or coach works companies to get them to build the outer body for you. This is exactly what we did and got the professionals to do the difficult work! You also need special tooling and premises. You can see from the early photos of the build that you need a crane or lots of strong people to lift the sides of the body on...

The professional will know the lengths of the chassis / load space and can determine what would best suit you and your needs and then build something that you want.

The interior is like any kitchen / bathroom fit really and relatively straight forward. It was actually huge fun providing you plan everything out in advance with what you want! I cannot recommend someone like Courcheval enough really. We used their knowledge and experience to discuss the truck chassis and used them to prepare the chassis we subsequently provided. They did all the heavy chassis work and outer body....

You can then decide to do the interior fit out yourselves as and when time and finances allow! Providing the horse area is done first as a means to get your horses about you can always sort the living later!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (24 April 2017)

By the way it's still white!! But hopefully not for long.....!! 

Some good news on the horizon!


----------



## Beausmate (24 April 2017)

Is the good news something to do with the reduction in visible white on your lorry?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (25 April 2017)

Correctomundo.... I'm hoping a proportion of it will be less white...but you'll still see it coming!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (9 May 2017)

Big day tomorrow! Daughter is meeting a company to finalise a few details which may see a dramatic change in our colour scheme..... 
it's not over til the fat lady sings so fingers crossed everyone! 

It's fairly noticeable at present....you won't miss it if it comes off!


----------



## blackjack (13 June 2017)

Hi Farmer Chalk
I've loved you blog and I'm about to embark on my own self build!!!! Slightly scared, but your posts are really helpful. Unfortunately your photos can't be accessed anymore???? Is there anyway they can be seen somewhere?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (13 June 2017)

blackjack said:



			Hi Farmer Chalk
I've loved you blog and I'm about to embark on my own self build!!!! Slightly scared, but your posts are really helpful. Unfortunately your photos can't be accessed anymore???? Is there anyway they can be seen somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news and hold the faith....it's brilliant fun and the people on here are brilliant...I have just checked and I can see the photos still from my first threads.... is it because you are not logged in? 
Some forums withold permissions to view images unless you are fully logged in.....I sometimes have difficulties logging in on iPads and phones ...

Thread update.... the fat lady almost sings....  some great news forthcoming but we have had to get a few ducks in a line before the news can be released....

But as stated earlier you certainly won't miss this truck coming down the road shortly...we have been engaged with a firm who hope to support a number of young riders....


----------



## Farmer Chalk (4 July 2017)

Well..... I told you you wouldn't miss it! 





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dubsie (4 July 2017)

Well you won't miss that coming!  Is it the only one in that livery?  Will know to say 'Hello' if I see you.


----------



## Beausmate (4 July 2017)

So... Has it been tagged then?


----------



## Darbs (4 July 2017)

Excellent, that's really eye catching exactly as sponsorship should be.

I have been involved in running sponsored commercial cycling teams for many years, and it never ceases to amaze me how poor some team vehicles and clothing are in actually promoting their sponsor... yours is first class!


----------



## meesha (4 July 2017)

Love it


----------



## Farmer Chalk (4 July 2017)

Thanks everyone for your great comments....  I'm glad people like it and it's certainly attention grabbing being as loud as it is! 

Quite amusing watching my girls working with the company and their graphic designer... getting the business to understand the image of a horses head in extreme rollkur whilst pretty and a great graphic would be frowned upon hugely by you horsey people and send the wrong message! The number of drawings that were rejected for the right reasons...

Actually I'm incredibly proud of my young daughter... whilst I was rolling around underneath the lorry building it she was busy researching sponsors and researching issues facing the equine world... one of the biggest issues that was being faced locally was the huge numbers of tack thefts that have been occurring around the Country... every day we seem to be sending social media posts about more kit and saddles being stolen....

So she started challenging Datatag to engage with the horsey world.. whilst they are a household name if you want to protect a motorbike, a jet ski, a quad bike, or a JCB or John Deere they are almost unknowns in the equine world... so with perseverance she kept requesting an audience with the owner and did a stunning presentation as to why Datatag needed to concentrate more in our market....

The rest is now history but there will be more news over the coming months and hopefully exciting times as Datatag become more and more involved...

A very proud Dad whose so pleased that all her hard work is coming to fruition....!! 

So an open invite to all you fantastic people who have helped with advice and encouragement over the past year with the build...thank you so much for your time and if you see us on the road give us a toot!! 

if you're at the same event come by for a cup of tea or glass of Pinot! 
Thanks again! You're the best!


----------



## Bernster (4 July 2017)

Fantastic, clever daughter indeed!


----------



## Loubidy (4 July 2017)

Graphics look fantastic! Certainly won't miss that in the lorry park!

Curious however as now you are "advertising" does this mean you require an in date CPC?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (4 July 2017)

Good question and one that I researched at length.... the short answer is no! 
The vehicle is not being used for hire or reward or the carriage of goods, it is not a primary business and my daughter's income is negliable... 

I wrote to the Traffic Commissioner highlighting all the circumstances and he /she agreed with me... I have a copy of the email stating that we do not need an operators licence or CPC as a result! Spookily I have a copy to hand over to any over zealous VOSA official in the cab for them to view at roadside...

You would require one if you are transporting as a business, or are charging monies for transportation , or horses are your business, I.e. your primary source of income....We are deemed as amateur competitors..whose prize money is minimal.... ( you can say that again)!


----------



## rosiesowner (6 July 2017)

Incredible! And amazing work by your daughter, getting out there and finding a sponsor. Best wishes! Hopefully you will let us know of any more further successes!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 July 2017)

Thanks for the lovely comments! 

Alas it appears that this thread has been too successful as I have just had the dreaded notification from photobucket similar to Fiona's post... http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?750466-Ahhh-my-photobucket-horsy-pics-(/page7.

Photobucket are demanding $399 for me to continue to allow photos to be hosted which is exhorbitant... and alas means shortly it appears they are going to freeze all the photos in this thread...

I hope the thread has been an inspiration to others that building a lorry is'nt that bad and can actually be great fun... if anyone wants advice or some of the photos  then pm me and I would gladly assist. Dependant on demand I will lift the photos from photobucket and replace with another hosting company but I don't know whether the forum will allow me to re edit such old posts...

Thanks all for your support!  In the meantime anyone contemplating a photobucket account don't !!!


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 July 2017)

It would probably be quicker and easier to set up a FB business account, whack them on there and post the link.


----------



## kamili (18 July 2017)

Wow it looks amazing, been following this thread with much interest. I love how enterprising your daughter is too. 

I'm sure you will have many years of brilliant fun with it, and may it bring you luck at every competition you go to! 

Pity about the pictures, what a pain. The Facebook page idea is great too though!


----------



## GeeBee45 (3 August 2017)

Farmer Chalk said:



			You may be able to help with this query then? 

Ours is a 12 tonner... it is a 2007 chassis so fitted with a digi tachometer. We both use chip tachometer cards and comply with driver hours regs.... we do not run commercially but purely for transporting our own horses...
Do we still need to download our data? At present we don't as I didn't think we have had to.... do we need to print off a daily trip still or can Vosa do this?

As a second question what if any is the benefit of changing the tax class to private HGV? The cost of the full tax for this vehicle is currently only £200 per annum..
		
Click to expand...

Firstly a big apology to Farmer Chalk for taking so long to spot I'd been asked a couple of questions. Note to self.....must stop working and spend more time on forums, not sure the bank manager would appreciate that though.

To deal with the Tachograph question first. It doesn't matter whether you use the horsebox for purely 'non commercial transport' or not. Once you come under the EU drivers hours rules you must use the Tacho and must follow ALL the rules that cover the use of that Tacho. Data must be downloaded from both the driver cards and the Vehicle Unit (Tacho) and stored for 12 months. Downloaded data files must be provided to DVSA (or Police) if they request them. There is absolutely no requirement to do a printout at the end of each vehicle use as the data is stored on the card and in the VU. The only times that printouts are required are; if DVSA or Police ask for one, you need to record why you have gone outside EU rules to deal with 'unforeseen circumstances,' or the card is; lost, stolen, damaged or malfunctioning. Doing printouts is NOT a substitute for downloading and storing data.

You will need a Company Card from DVLA and a downloading tool, personally I like the Lisle Design stuff. You may need to buy a smart card reader, but then you'll need some software to create the card downloads so you may be better off, financially, going for something like the Lisle Digidown, can download both the VU and any driver card in it. The law requires operators of vehicles to analyse the data to ensure there are no breaches of the relevant drivers hours. In all honesty if you are confident you can comply with the Regs then you can probably avoid getting any analysis software. What happens to this when we leave the EU? I cannot answer the question, not sure anyone could. But, my thought is we'll probably keep the rules as they are until Parliament gets around to changing stuff, to be honest they have much bigger issues to sort out before getting around to transport stuff.

Are you going to get bothered by DVSA with all this? Well, that is a multi million pound question. There appear to be fewer road checks active at the moment, particularly at weekends. But let's be honest, the new graphics on the box look fantastic but they will certainly grab the stopping officers attention. Once they have determined that the use is non commercial the switched on examiner will notice that the MAM is over 7.5 tonnes and will be looking for compliance with Tacho rules. If they download the VU they can see if the data memory has been downloaded and when. Granted the court cases to date have all been commercial operators, but you don't want to be the first 'non commercial' user as the fines can be very large if the Magistrates are having a bad day.

If you want to read the legislation is Statutory Instrument 2008/198 'The Passenger and Goods Vehicles (Recording Equipment) (Downloading and Retention of Data) Regulations 2008' it has been amended last year to change the download period for VU's to at least every 90 days (used to be 56).

On the tax matter; the only thing that changing the tax status would do is save a few pounds a year. The current Class 10 rate for Private Heavy Goods is £165 per annum, which you could do as two six month payments (£90.75) or 12 monthly instalments of £14.44. The monthly direct debit option is not available to vehicle taxed in Class 01 HGV.

If you want any further help on the downloading bit drop me a PM, I might even have some kit around that can help.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (22 September 2017)

Gee Bee, 

Many many thanks for your reply, and apologies for the very late response. It's been a very busy summer and things are only just calming down so haven't been on here for a while. Some great info and we need to consider the options moving forward. 

I would like to think DVSA will see sense on this. I can get the data downloaded via the company I work for who operate a large number of HGV's.

Update for all now the lorry has been out for a couple of years now... the biggest issue of owning an HGV is the tachometer rules which constraint (quite rightfully) journey times. The second is the annual MOT which unlike a car needs to be booked months in advance! So you need to be on top of your game with regards to maintenance. 

As for running.. it's been brilliant.... we have travelled several thousand miles on the circuit this year. Several trips to the Midlands and East Anglia. The longest trip was to the BYRDS Nationals in Scotland... this trip was through the night using two drivers to minimise stoppage timings and reduce the time the horses were kept on board...

We even took our horses away for Xmas! Always an issue going away for any time with trying to arrange suitable horse carers.. now no need! Took them with us! 

Stayed at my sisters farm and minimised our nuisance factor with lack of bedrooms for the whole family by taking ours with us. Perfect.. had a great lie in on Xmas day and the girls could all go out for a stunning ride on Xmas and Boxing Day mornings! 

So overall truck has been brilliant... had to do a couple of minor repairs..couple of the switches for the under lockers were poor quality and sourced some decent ones from Amazon.. swapped out some of the zinc plated screws used for some of the external fittings for stainless steels ones which will survive the winter road salt.

The water heater and shower have proved to be brilliant and allows the ability to stay away for 3-5 days in perfect comfort. The LED lighting especially in the horse area has also been excellent. Dimming the lights down and putting using a dark blue violet colour was the perfect way for the horses to travel through the night just emitting enough light so they could see what they were doing and allowed them to doze off quite nicely. Despite being on the lorry for many hours they arrived fresh and bright and certainly not as stiff as expected. 

Any changes I would make??  I suppose the only thing I would do if I was making another would be to find a cab chassis that had air conditioning in the cab.... our horses travel in better comfort than us.. they have air con but we don't...but isn't that how it should be??


----------



## blackjack (10 October 2017)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Thanks everyone for your great comments....  I'm glad people like it and it's certainly attention grabbing being as loud as it is! 

Quite amusing watching my girls working with the company and their graphic designer... getting the business to understand the image of a horses head in extreme rollkur whilst pretty and a great graphic would be frowned upon hugely by you horsey people and send the wrong message! The number of drawings that were rejected for the right reasons...

Actually I'm incredibly proud of my young daughter... whilst I was rolling around underneath the lorry building it she was busy researching sponsors and researching issues facing the equine world... one of the biggest issues that was being faced locally was the huge numbers of tack thefts that have been occurring around the Country... every day we seem to be sending social media posts about more kit and saddles being stolen....

So she started challenging Datatag to engage with the horsey world.. whilst they are a household name if you want to protect a motorbike, a jet ski, a quad bike, or a JCB or John Deere they are almost unknowns in the equine world... so with perseverance she kept requesting an audience with the owner and did a stunning presentation as to why Datatag needed to concentrate more in our market....

The rest is now history but there will be more news over the coming months and hopefully exciting times as Datatag become more and more involved...

A very proud Dad whose so pleased that all her hard work is coming to fruition....!! 

So an open invite to all you fantastic people who have helped with advice and encouragement over the past year with the build...thank you so much for your time and if you see us on the road give us a toot!! 

if you're at the same event come by for a cup of tea or glass of Pinot! 
Thanks again! You're the best!  

Click to expand...

This is probably quite cheeky of me, but I'm also looking to ask a company to advertise on my lorry and wondered how much I should ask for advertising on it?? A one off payment, or an annual payment?? I'm not sure you want to divulge this information, but I have no idea where I should start from??


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 October 2017)

blackjack said:



			This is probably quite cheeky of me, but I'm also looking to ask a company to advertise on my lorry and wondered how much I should ask for advertising on it?? A one off payment, or an annual payment?? I'm not sure you want to divulge this information, but I have no idea where I should start from??
		
Click to expand...

The first thing you need to consider is why a company would want to spend its hard earned cash in the first place.. what value would you bring the company and how would they get a return on its investment.... I.e. if youre a superstar in your chosen field then the added celebrity bonus that brings the company with its association with you....e.g Land Rover sponsorship with Zara, Jeep sponsorship with William etc.etc...

Unfortunately we didnt have that ... so you cant be charging hundreds of thousands of pounds... 

Next stop down then for us...he he ... 
Then you have to work out how commercially they will gain either extra advertising space and be seen in the right circles to improve their brand image or gain considerable extra sales....

So with us we still dont fully fit that criteria... what they bought into was almost a young apprentice, a girl who would showcase their products and assist at a variety of additional events...

So over the next year you will see the lorry appearing at a number of events including Horsewatch events, Crimestopper events and Farmers and Agriculture meets. Great for us as hopefully it will lead into a career for our daughter as well working with the Datatag events team..

In context what the company will buy into is your enthusiasm to push their brand, and someone who is passionate about their product.  

Its like a job interview... im Sure there are hundreds of suitably qualified people out there but the one who gets the job is the one whose done their homework and really wants that job.


In total answer without mentioning figures we agreed a deal over a three year period ( the cost of graphics and subsequent application is near to £2k alone) which would allow a period of time that was deemed worthy...

The sponsorship cannot be deemed excessive either because that then brings in the realms of business use, operators licensing etc..

Hence they bought into a complete package whereby they were not just getting stickers on the side of a lorry....

You have to decide the figure you think you are worth and how you can bring that value back into the company youre talking to! 
Good luck and believe in yourself! You know youre worth it!


----------



## HAPPY DAZE (10 October 2017)

Do you need to use the Tacho Rules on a 7.5T, thank's


----------



## Farmer Chalk (10 October 2017)

If its for personal use then no! If you are transporting as a business or for payment then yes! 

As ours is a 12tonner we always need to use a tachometer. There is no exemption personal use or not. 

This is a great reference guide.

http://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/bhs/files/pdf-documents/vosa-horsebox-guide.ashx


----------



## HAPPY DAZE (10 October 2017)

Top Man thank you.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (7 February 2018)

Been a busy year! Done a few thousand miles in the old girl this year... Kent to Scotland for the BYRDS National Championships was the longest trip... lorry performed effortlessly and horses travelled perfectly in an overnight journey..






[/URL][/IMG]

Will give further update after testing my photobucket link! 

Regards to all!


----------



## Beausmate (7 February 2018)

Somewhere on here is a thread with 'how to get around photobucket' instructions. It is fairly recent, so probably still works.

Edit: Found it http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...-photos-again-for-free)&highlight=photobucket


----------



## tallyho! (7 February 2018)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Been a busy year! Done a few thousand miles in the old girl this year... Kent to Scotland for the BYRDS National Championships was the longest trip... lorry performed effortlessly and horses travelled perfectly in an overnight journey..






[/URL][/IMG]

Will give further update after testing my photobucket link! 

Regards to all! 

Click to expand...

Very smart... still not spotted you on the motorways yet on my travels


----------



## VRIN (7 February 2018)

Wow! Thats awesome!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (8 February 2018)

Thanks Beausmate! 

Yes this year the lorry continues to be put in good service...just giving you my regular update of issues faced by running an HGV horsebox..

Biggest frustration is keeping up with drivers hours...and driver rest periods as dictated by the good old EU! 

No problem at all if you are doing short local journeys but the longer trips need a bit of planning and possibly a second driver...

But the benefits of carrying the extra weight also helps....we literally take the kitchen sink with us to events! 

Updates to the lorry have been slow... but continuous... 

Will need to adapt the locker doors..the outer edges of them have a nylon brush type strips fitted to them to stop dirt and dust ingress into the lockers...

Great until you have a frosty day! Aaaaaaaarrrrggggghhhhhh! What happens is the brush material holds the water... which then freezes solid...the lockers are impossible to open which means you cant load or unload the lorry! 
You have to boil the kettle and attempt to pour the contents down the sides of the lockers to de ice them before you can go anywhere! 

Become paranoid about keeping hold of the lorry now ive spent so many hours under it..  Next photo shows just how much much wiring goes into HGV wiring and fitted a super duper alarm system to protect it whilst its out and about... Designed the system to secure all the lockers and living area whilst the back doors and rear of the horsebox is open at shows! 

Always a nightmare...back of the lorry is down, we are out at the event and otherwise engaged...now with one touch of the key fob we can zone off and lock the rest of the lorry to lock and alarm the living area, cab and lockers....
Same at night we can secure all the perimeter doors and lockers but not set off the alarm whilst moving around inside...






[/URL][/IMG]

Just a bit of wiring! 






[/URL][/IMG]

Little and large! Great sponsor and you get some nice kit! Datatag sponsored the BYRDS Southern team this year and the girls all had great gilets to parade around with ...

Even the horse got a nice coat! 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tootsietoo (14 March 2018)

Thank you so much for this thread, it's kept me quiet for the last few evenings and I've emailed it to the husband too!  We're just about to start a build on a 12 tonne chassis, which will need to carry 3 horses (2 daughters + me, poor DH!) and will be stalled for 4 so we have a bit of space and can take a friend if necessary plus we want a living with 3 beds, so one above a shower room, to allow 4 of us to sleep comfortably.  We're not going to be doing any of it ourselves like you have, we do not have those skills!  But I am planning it down to the last millimetre, and so of course I have a few questions, and I wonder if you can help me with some of them?

Do you make use of the genny very much?  Our builder thinks up to 4 leisure batteries will be fine for what we need
Do you use the aircon much?  I really like the idea of it, but builder has great belief in his vents and thinks that will be fine.  I'd love aircon in the cab too - you said up thread that you need to buy a cab with it already installed - is it possible to retrofit it?
Have you got a plan of your layout, horizontal and vertical?  Would love to see it!
Have you ever towed a racing car with it?  My DH might do the same, and I wondered if it's feasible.  Would you need a cat CE licence to do this (to tow a trailer over 750kg)?  When I looked at the training info from our local driver training company, it said the training for cat CE is on an artic with curtainsider trailer!  Which is not really what we had in mind!
Do you find your 240l water tank is enough for a long trip away - showers for all, including horses?

I love your internal lighting - made me realise that I need to put a lot of thought into what lighting I want where.

Thank you kindly in advance!  I will certainly say thank you in person if I ever spot your very visible lorry!


----------



## turnbuckle (14 March 2018)

Trailer (up to 12T total) is C1E, not CE.

Not all training firms will offer it. You will also be into tacho.

Might be worth doing sheep/lamb thing and taking the artic one? Fun skill to have.


----------



## tootsietoo (14 March 2018)

Ok thanks, must reread the regs!  Yes, maybe we should just go the whole artic hog!


----------



## turnbuckle (14 March 2018)

Indeed....then y'all can hit the road with one of these:

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/92042386108103532/


----------



## tootsietoo (14 March 2018)

Fabulous!  My DH is almost excited about us both doing our HGVs as I am about having the lorry.  He wants to send me out trucking part time to earn extra cash!!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (14 March 2018)

Tootsietoo im really really pleased that the thread has been useful,for you. It was great whilst building it to have all the forum members input as to what worked and what didnt on their own boxes! 

In relation to your queries...

Firstly the most important part is the planning with your builder.a lot will depend on what chassis you have acquired or about to acquire...unusually you want length not girth in these circumstances!! 

The primary weight in the lorry is going to be the horses when they are onboard...and therefore you could do with of much of that weight between the main axles....
You can have weight behind the rear axle but you want to keep this to a minimum if possible. Thats why the long wheelbase Daf trucks are such common horseboxes which allow easy spread of the load....our Mercedes Atego had a relatively short wheelbase which meant some weight had to go behind the rear axle. This also restricted chassis length....as you cant have much overhang....

This was another mistake I made in retrospect..I was hoping to have a dual purpose lorry whereby the girls could use it as a horsebox one week and I could use it as a race car transporter the next.. alas the overhang beyond the rear axle would be too much which negated that plan...Drat...failure! 

In answer to your hubbys question re race car trailer that was how I will now have to use mine...hence the tow bar then became a necessary part of the build...as I understand it as the lorry is an HGV I need an artic licence to drive the horsebox with a trailer behind it...(no probs as I have an HGV 1...)

If SWMBO wants to drag an additional horsebox behind I think she requires a C+E..so we wont be doing that anytime soon...! 

The other restriction you will face is what equipment your truck has mounted under the load bed... I.e.the battery trays, emission devices, adblue tanks etc as this will dictate what you can do where.. for instance if you want a fold out step into the living area there needs to be space at the side of the chassis rails for the step to fold back into....
An issue you may face is the bed area above the shower cubicle. Fo this to happen your builder will probably make the shower a step down enclosure.. the get the headroom he will lower the floor of the shower below the primary chassis rails....which will give him the height to be able to build a sleeper cabin above...but you need the relevant free area between the axles for this to be able to fit! 

In relation to the generator fitment...

It will be fine providing you only ever use plug in pitches...I.e. you can power other devices such as a microwave using electric plug in cables supplied at events...

In reality we have attended a number of events where this has not been available or the sites power has failed. Having your own on board genny means it doesnt matter.. we can rock up anywhere and be totally self sufficient. We can microwave ready meals, watch tv and power the air conditioning without any worry...a word of warning however..on board generators are very expensive to purchase and it may be worth looking at portable ones if you decide not to go down this route...

Re air conditioning....our main purpose of this was in the event we were trapped in a traffic jam in the summer.... youll be amazed how hot it gets in the horse area when travelling with them... we have designed our system with outlets that vent into both the living area and the horse area....so if we are stationary on the M25 or A303 we know we can always keep the horses cool and comfortable....

If I built the lorry again I would consider building an extractor fan in the back. This would help during the winter months in the horse area with condensation as its like a steam room in there after two damp horses are loaded after an event! 

As a total aside I would also look at the fitment of a radiator of sorts, even an electric plug type one. The reason I say this is an air blown heater like the eberspacher type are noisy at night.. you hear the fan blowing which drives you potty in the middle of the night. 
We now take a small electric oil radiator with us when we know we have a plug in pitch. Brilliant, keeps the box warm and toasty without the blower fan noise all night! I would certainly research fitting a small wall heater electric radiator that when you were on mains hook up you could use! Definately on my next list! 

Keep your eyes peeled for the lorry out on the road! We run regularly competitions when we are out and about that the first to spot us will win a Datatag Saddle protection kit. Daughter announces our travels on the Datatag Twitter feed! 

Good luck with the lorry and feel free to contact me via PM for any specifics! 

Last point...the lorry build is always a compromise...you can never have exactly what you want as you have to reason cost, space, necessity and practicality...

I would love a longer bigger truck but that comes with it cost, manoeuvrability down our tiny lanes, fuel economy etc etc etc..hence we never get what we really want!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (14 March 2018)

tootsietoo said:



			Fabulous!  My DH is almost excited about us both doing our HGVs as I am about having the lorry.  He wants to send me out trucking part time to earn extra cash!!
		
Click to expand...

Good job your predictive text was working correctly!


----------



## turnbuckle (14 March 2018)

You are a master of diplomacy as well as a master wagon designer


----------



## tootsietoo (14 March 2018)

Ahem. I'm sure my predictive text could not think of an alternative....? 

Thank you for the detailed reply, will reply in full in a bit when not on the iPad


----------



## tootsietoo (14 March 2018)

Right, full reply.

Builder has recommended DAF.  DH is a petrolhead (although no truck expert) and had in his head he wanted a Merc or a Scania.  Apparently Scanias don't come in 12 tonne (I don't know if this is right or not) and Mercs are a no go says builder for cost of parts or some such reason, so he has been persuaded.  Currently hunting for it.  And I am avidly reading lorry spec sheets!  Will bear in mind long wheelbase and short overhang.  (Finbar Saunders could have a field day with this truck discussion).  I had suggested we could have a dual purpose car/horse lorry.  But I'm not sure if the horse area would be quite long enough for a car at about 4m, and DH seems to think it would need special rings for straps etc.  Plus there is the small problem of clashes of dates - I don't want to be arguing over who gets to go out having fun at the weekend!  I have re-checked the licence categories and it would appear that we would need a CE licence to drive a 12 tonner with a car trailer on the back (as the car would be over 750kg).  One to think about!

Re the layout.  I guess I will need to wait until we have the chassis before I can finalise it.  I notice that you have gone for the seating round the top end adjacent to the cab with the door entering the living in the middle instead of one end - that's what I'd like to do after looking at pictures of the Sovereign lorries that have living arranged like that.  Does it work well?  Do you ever have a problem using the cut through?  I can't imagine we'll be wanting to jump backwards and forwards between cab and living a lot.

We would definitely need to plan on not having hook up.  I don't want a microwave, and the heating, water heater and cooker would be on LPG, but we would want to run all the usual stuff - charging cords, lights, possibly TV - on electric.  Builder seems to think with LEDs all round that leisure batteries would be enough for a few days.  Useful to know that a portable genny could be an option - then we could add it at a later date if the leisure batteries are not enough.

I am really thinking about the aircon as I travelled up the M6 in a friend's lorry last summer and we broke down on one of the hottest days of the year.  Thank goodness we had left at 6am, because by the time we were recovered home at 2pm the horses were really starting to sweat up.  Fortunately the lorry had the flip open windows which were a godsend.  No aircon though.  Our builder seems to think flip open windows are not as useful as his really good vents.  I have no idea whether he's right, unfortunately!

Also have experienced the middle-of-the-night-fans in my friend's lorry so I know what you mean!  Useful, thank you.

A couple of other things about the living area - questions for everyone.  I really do like the pics of your living Farmer Chalk, the walnut (?) coloured lacquered wood is lovely, but I do wonder why all the fancy living areas I see on the websites are made in such dark colours?  Has anyone got a lorry with living with white walls?  Or at the very least magnolia?!  I find it odd, as few people live in such dark houses, but it seems to be the style of choice for lorries!  I have collected a lot of pinterest photos of white camper van interiors which are all really lovely, but when I mentioned it to builder, he looked confused and showed me samples of very dark laminate for the walls.  Maybe it's something to do with keeping it clean, but in my experience dark surfaces look as grubby as light ones when dirty!  And the kitchen - lots of lorries have enormous amounts of kitchen kit.  I hate cooking at home, so I sure as hell am not planning to do much at competitions.  With a barbie packed, I think I can do away with a microwave, a grill and 2 of the usual 4 hob burners, which may make more space for a larger freezer for ready-to-heat meals and ice boots!  Am I making a mistake?

We are a very long way from Kent, but it sounds as if you get around a bit, so will keep eyes peeled!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (14 March 2018)

Okaydokey...

Great if you are still looking for your truck...the minimum you need is a Euro 4 but go for as late as you can... look at the big truck dealers like Junction 6 or Walker Movements who are big truck dealers. 

I would certainly look for as low as mileage as you can but I would prefer to also buy an ex fleet vehicle from a renowned name.. I.e. John Lewis, Sainsbury&#8217;s etc as you know the trucks would be serviced every six weeks at no expense spared... try not to go for ex Post Office or multidrop vehicles as you know they&#8217;ve been hooned about...

Don&#8217;t worry about the condition of the body.... as you&#8217;re going to cut it off anyway! It may also be worth looking at salvage auctions where the body has taken a hit... 

Don&#8217;t be put off from Mercedes... they are renowned for their reliability and that&#8217;s why we went with one.. the last thing I wanted was the lorry breaking down or failing to start. I can quantify that they are certainly beautifully built and the quality of components are excellent....

Re the dual use you could still do it but you need to work out length and obviously the rear ramp would need to be well built. You can get floor mounted tie down rings which would also secure the car appropriately....

Whilst you are hunting certainly also consider cab air con.... early trucks don&#8217;t often have it but later ones sometimes do... definately worth it as our horses travel better than us in the summer! 

If you are going for a roof pod and ears on your cab you will definately have issues trying to lose the heat of the engine...normally the rear of the engine is open to the elements and heat can freely escape... once you build a body surrounding it you need to find ways to seal this heat out and let it vent.... hence when you look at photos of our truck you&#8217;ll see gills behind the front doors which allows this hot air to escape...

Re the cut through we very rarely use it.... occasionally daughter will climb through when on the move but in reality it&#8217;s quicker to pull over and use the main doors... the seating works really well and we can all sit and eat dinner together around the table and watch tv if necessary... you will see that there is a step up to this seating area. This is because we have a full width under locker that goes across the front end of the truck.

Re the microwave... this is probably the most used bit of kit when we are away particularly if we are staying away in autumn and winter. It&#8217;s great for heating ready meals like paella, lasagne etc straight from the fridge. This enables us to be self sufficient when away... it&#8217;s a normal domestic microwave that can be run on the generator or hook up... its excellent and for the size it takes up I wouldn&#8217;t dispel the idea of having one just yet...

Re your leisure batteries.. if you are just using LED&#8217;s all the way through the lorry they will last for ages. Where it will eat the batteries is when you start using converters to run tv&#8217;s etc. 

Consider getting on board chargers which will top up the batteries when on the move and when using hook up or generator power. 

We will be on the road throughout the Country again this year...just had the good news that daughter has qualified both horses for the Pet Plan Nationals at Hartbury next month so will be one of the first road trips of the year!


----------



## Spottyappy (14 March 2018)

Tootsie, I had my much smaller 7.5t box built to my fairly basic spec.
I can&#8217;t post photos as photobucket won&#8217;t let me and I&#8217;m not technically minded enough to fathom other methods out!
My interior is light coloured with white cupboard doors.
If you would like photos, pm me with your email and I will send you some.


----------



## 9tails (15 March 2018)

Tootsietoo, it sounds like your builder is only willing to build the lorry to his own specs.  Roof vents won't be much use if you're stuck in a traffic jam.


----------



## tootsietoo (15 March 2018)

Brilliant Farmer Chalk, all so so useful, thanks.  Spottyappy, I'd love to see some photos so I'll send you a pm.  9tails, he will do whatever we want, but of course he's got lots of views on what works and what doesn't, and I want to hear them, he's built more lorries than me!  I just need to work out where I need to adjust his ideal spec to suit us.  I need to do a lot more research on the issue of ventilation/aircon/flip up windows before I make a decision, I have little experience of any of them (I currently have an Ifor HB610 which the back doors have come off - that's a bit more ventilation than I need!)


----------



## turnbuckle (15 March 2018)

Sorry about getting the CE/C1E wrong, I hadn't you realised you were starting with a 12T.

I would come down firmly on the side of aircon, can make a HUGE difference.


----------



## tootsietoo (15 March 2018)

yes, I agree turnbuckle


----------



## Farmer Chalk (15 March 2018)

This would make a great box... late reg, aircon, nice mileage etc etc...

https://trucks.autotrader.co.uk/sea...journey=Search&searchPosition=10&searchPage=6


----------



## tootsietoo (20 March 2018)

Yes, nice.  I spent a snowy Sunday this weekend looking at Autotrader Trucks!  And then our lorry man called on Sunday night to say he'd found one, and it's now bought!!  12 plate DAF with a long wheelbase (about 5.1m apparently which is more than I was expecting), automatic, air suspension and, most excitingly, aircon in the cab. Higher mileage than your link, but husband who thinks about these things is certain that this is not a huge deal.  Now to get on the case with planning the layout, fixtures and fittings and the HGV training.  That'll all keep me quiet for the next 9 months .  No doubt I will refer back to this thread a fair few times!


----------



## Casey76 (20 March 2018)

Tootsietoo, you MUST stat your own thread...

There are lots of people who are living vicariously here


----------



## tootsietoo (20 March 2018)

I couldn&#8217;t cope with it not living up to expectations casey76!  It may not look as fancy as farmer chalk&#8217;s!  I have been looking at Pinterest a lot and I am drawn to refurbished airstream trailers....  I wonder if I could make my living look similar - white and minimal and a bit mid century modern.  Or whether it would just look bloody ridiculous in a Horse lorry and I should stick to the caravan wood effect laminate. Also getting rather excited about multi-functional fittings on bulkhead in Horse area to carry bikes/scrambler/wheelbarrow etc.  And trying to work out optimal horse tying/ tack locker locations. DH very bored of me already &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Farmer Chalk (21 March 2018)

Brilliant! Im jealous already! Aircon....you 

Enjoy it and use the peeps on here for ideas! Its a great plan to walk round the chassis with the builder and decide what is possible and where! 
Remember you dont have to build it all at once...negotiate with the coach builder what is an absolute must... I.e.the outer shell and locker locations, the rear ramp etc... the rest, I.e. interior, you can add to over time when finances allow..

Get lots of swatches, lots of trims etc and go looking at other lorries..

Once you have decided what the first build is going to include make sure its committed on paper and the price is agreed....

We spent a lot of time at Badminton looking at those box manufacturers and how they did theirs and what we wanted...take photos and look at caravans and motorhomes for inspiration....

Look at alternative sources for the kit and dont just rely on the horsebox catalogues...
Sinks and kitchen stuff look out for Bathstore sales as the quality is ten times better than camping and caravan stores..

Fabrics you can source anywhere..

Electrical superstores etc etc...

Another great idea which we saw on one but couldnt utilise ourselves for lack of under locker space was a locker which had a pull out drawer. This drawer was the exact size of a small bale of hay which fitted perfectly and was the perfect thing for a couple of days away! 

Get creative! 

PM me for any advice if you or OH need to ring me as a sounding board...

Above all enjoy! Its hard work but great fun! 
Pity your postman over the next year who will deliver the majority of your lorry...


----------



## tootsietoo (21 March 2018)

Thank you for your offer of help, very kind.  The timing is perfect for Badminton!  I think I shall have to allocate a full day for perusing display lorries, armed with a tape measure and camera!  Interesting you mention Bathstore, I have bought things from there quite often in the past and always thought it's good value for what you get.  After talking to a friend yesterday I've decided to go for a separate shower enclosure rather than all in one loo/wet room as she said she hates using the shower as you're then paddling through shower mess afterwards to use the loo, and as we've got the HGV we might as well.  So will have a look at Bathstore again.  I visited our local "flash" lorry builder at the weekend and they have one in build with slide out drawers in some of the skirt lockers.  Not sure how much of a difference that will make to ease of use of the lockers.  Will think on it.  When I told friend (who used the same builder for her lorry) yesterday that I was busy with my squared paper and scale rule she sounded slightly appalled and said she just told him how many beds she wanted and left him to get on with it!  I have pre-warned him that I have "lots of ideas"


----------



## Farmer Chalk (2 April 2018)

Well peeps! 

Super quick update and warning to all you horsebox owners....

Spent the day preparing the horsebox for the coming season... those who are hoping to use yours as the season starts my word of advice is get down and check your truck out with plenty of time...

Ours is going out tomorrow for one of the first training days...and have spent last couple of days equipping it for service after a short winter lay up...

However the Beast from the East has definately taken its toll whilst it was parked up... despite draining the primary water tank down prior to the snow coming it&#8217;s apparent I didn&#8217;t manage to empty all the water out.... without the luxury of being able to park the lorry in a barn the deep freeze for the week had set deep into the lorry. 

The damage fortunately is not huge but the mixer washer in the sink tap has distorted allowing water to escape all over the worktop! 

Had to remove and dissect the tap to get it going properly again! 

Had a devils own job to prime the water pump again... had various pipes off and trying to siphon, back fill, and attempts to pressurise the system... pulled most of my remaining hair out in frustration..

Also found the frost had whacked the batteries to a point where the old girl didn&#8217;t want to start... fortunately the beauty of having an on board generator which fired up via the leisure batteries... a few minutes running gave the main batteries enough charge to the main lorry batteries to enable starting...

So advice is get down check your lorry out and make sure every is tickety boo before relying on it to get going! 


Another quick addition whilst I was down there was to fit a dashcam to it.... Got absolutely fed up with idiot motorists who have no understanding of horsebox hgv&#8217;s and expect you to reverse your loaded lorry for miles to enable them to pass! Other drivers who cut you up on the motorway to exit their junction....

Just about to start teaching daughter to drive the lorry and as a learner driver it adds even more pressure... so a dashcam is now running to protect us from the idiots!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (8 April 2018)

One for those of you who get fed up with your on board water pump pulsing or knocking....which in turn interrupts the water flow or manifests itself with knocking water pipes..

Just fitted this Shurflo water accumulator at around £50...dead simple to fit...you place it after the water pump but before the taps or outlets...

Superb has totally stopped the pulsing flow and banging pipes...youll still have the noise of the pump but the flow of the water out of the taps or horsewash now remains a smooth constant flow! 
Highly recommended!

Also those building trucks, the new push-fit 12mm water pipe and connectors are simply brilliant! Dont use anything else... took me less than 3 minutes to fit up everything! Perfect.... and these connectors survived the coldest deep frost without issue! 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tootsietoo (3 June 2018)

Read your updates farmer chalk, very useful indeed. How is your lorry working with horse tying on the offside?  Do you have your tack locker on the offside too?  Is that ok from a security point of view?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (3 June 2018)

The compromise of our build was our chassis length... and the fact that those who must be obeyed didnt want the tack locker to impose into the horse area... we have had too many friends who had had issues with their horses climbing up on the locker from the horse area...
Thus we were always going to have smooth walls in the horse area and run the horses in a herringbone fashion.

As such my compromise was to build a full height locker at the rear right hand side of the horse area which is accessible from both sides, I.e from outside just in front of the horse tying up area and also from within the rear load area. 

The benefit of this was that I could also find room for locating the air conditioning unit in the upper cupboard and have also just fitted an extractor fan which vents through this cupboard to the outside of the lorry. 
This has massively helped with condensation when the horses get back in either wet or sweaty and rather than condense on the roof or Windows is now extracted to the atmosphere...

Hence the idea is you tie up the horse on the right hand side, and the lower rear locker houses all the feed bowls and buckets and plumbed in horse shower.. hence you can drench them to cool them down after work out, and fill water buckets etc..

In front of that is the tack locker and when the girls are eventing the quick change necessary from show jumping to cross country is made easier.  

This is made easier come rain or shine by having the full length awning so everything we need to do is easily accessible and either in the dry or shade as is needed..

Re security... again this is made easier as all of the lockers are alarmed... we designed it to protect the perimeter of the lorry but still having the back ramp down.. hence we can be at shows sorting out the horse or out on course and just push one button on a fob which alarms all lockers, internal living and truck cab protecting it. 

Vice versa by zoning it the girls can be sleeping at night or moving around inside the living area and yet have the outer perimeter protected... 

Hows your build going?. Need photos!


----------



## tootsietoo (4 June 2018)

Thank you. That is a unique layout I reckon. I wondered what the door was on the offside that looks like a jockey door. Our chassis is about to be stripped down and theyll start the body in the next month or so. There is no rush, we are aiming for Christmas.


----------



## tootsietoo (4 June 2018)

Oops I posted early!  I have one pic of one currently in build which is an identical size. Ill post when I work out how!  Im sure Ill have more questions soon!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (4 June 2018)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Not the best photos but it will give you an idea of our layout on the right hand side....

First photo shows unadulterated lorry and position of lockers, second is to show tack locker and storage lockers... the middle locker we fitted out with a tool chest of drawers which has all the horse first aid, studs, bandages etc...

So horse is tied up and everything they need is accessible to hand should they need it....

Third photo is only to show the intrusion of that tack locker into the horse area...as we herringbone our horses it still leaves plenty of room and a space to locate brushes, wheelbarrow and feed for a few days away...

My advise is to sit down and plan what you will do with your horses...
Definately a thing to consider is hay bale storage.... if your away for a few days then you need to consider storage space for that!

Feel free to PM me for further queries! 

Good luck! The fun now starts!


----------



## 9tails (4 June 2018)

tootsietoo said:



			Read your updates farmer chalk, very useful indeed. How is your lorry working with horse tying on the offside?  Do you have your tack locker on the offside too?  Is that ok from a security point of view?
		
Click to expand...

Farmer Chalk doesn't tie the horses on the offside inside the lorry, AFAIK.  He ties them outside on the offside with all their gubbins within easy reach.

The horses travel with their heads to the nearside.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (27 October 2018)

What have they done to this thread?
All of my photos have gone! Spent hours in the first place trying to suss it out... probably melted their server....!

Five year update!
Canâ€™t believe iâ€™m saying that myself.... wifey has just had to renew her HGV /LGV medical so shows its true!

Overall dead chuffed with the box...it has served us well and has certainly travelled the country up and down and done thousands of miles...

Faults??   I hate to say they are all driver related... ( I hope she doesnâ€™t read this or iâ€™m dead! ) I now have Mercedes lorry parts on speed dial... and they now always have in stock left hand side mirrors!

Given up the number of times iâ€™ve now replaced them... in fairness the lanes around us are tiny and the lorry only just fits down them (or not!)

Chassis has been brilliant and super reliable...only costs have been yearly servicing which is done regardless of mileage. Those who havenâ€™t previously read the thread I had highlighted the difference between running an LGV over a 3.5 tonner..the biggest nuisance for having the extra payload is running a tachometer and drivers hours especially on a long distance journey which needs careful planning or a secondary driver. The second nuisance is the yearly test which for obvious reasons is super strict. You have to consider booking these a year in advance!!

Anyone who needs specific photos from the thread I will dig out and repost if interested especially if it helps with your build...


----------



## Bernster (27 October 2018)

Ah I think your photos have fallen victim to the updgrade maybe. Although pics are apparently easier to upload now. The irony.

Sounds fab but I did chuckle at the regular replacement of left hand wing mirrors!  Oops.

In the meantime I paid far less attention and care but ended up upgrading my very basic 3.5t to a 4.5t from Freddie Gover which Iâ€™m loving althougnmy horse, who is no respecter of nice things, has already booted the outside. Iâ€™m still trying to keep it clean - will that pass OP?!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (27 October 2018)

Excellent news! Bar the horse damage... 
They are a lovely well thought out box! We see the family out often on the circuit and itâ€™s clear a great deal of thought goes into each box...

Think my missus could do less damage with a set of hooves...

Spooky how the mysterious damage fairy attacks our lorry overnight...

When pointing out the damage and asking how certain bits have been ripped off iâ€™m met with â€˜it wasnâ€™t meâ€™ .....probably more often than the other famous quote..â€™new shoes? No donâ€™t be stupid iâ€™ve had these ages....â€™


----------



## Farmer Chalk (15 November 2018)

Due to the forum deleting all the previous images have had a request to highlight how the tilt cab / living area separate and then seal...

We made 2 H frames which have to be measured exactly the same size. One is bolted to the back of the cab and the pod which makes the whole thing rigid and stops the pod flexing. The second bolts to the back half of the lorry. 
On the back half you captive weld some large nuts but plan where these are going to be carefully.

When the cab is flat the two halfâ€™s of the H frames meet perfectly. You bolt both halfâ€™s together effectively making the cab and rear body one rigid unit. Two of the bolts will be accessed from the inside of the pod and two from inside the living area behind the cab area... hence the bolts go in different directions...
The pod bolts go backwards...the living bolts go forwards... hence you need to plan carefully where these will be... because to tilt the cab in the future you need to get easy access to the bolts..!! Mine are in the rear recesses of the pod and the bottom ones are under the bench seats in the living..

You do need to plan it because you do need to work out what will go where subsequently...like water heaters, batteries etc...

The seals are traditional rubber seals which are affixed between the two H frames... this will stop water ingress between the body and the tilt cab! 

The first photo shows the pod and side ears fitted to the cab. It is imperative that these are all square and lined up. The first H frame is then bolted to the cab forming the front half...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (15 November 2018)

Sorry but this forum has got harder to use now! 

The next photo shows the rear half of the lorry where the second H frame is bolted and becomes an integral to the body... when the cab is lowered both H frames meet together and can be bolted via the captive welded nuts...
Hence the cab and the rear body now become one complete rigid unit!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (6 April 2019)

Step alarm.....!! 

Well peeps quick update....sorry for those people who now canâ€™t see the earlier pictures.. I can re do any specifically if asked...

But for all those contemplating a build or updating their boxes consider a step alarm...what I hear you say? Other than those rich people who own an Oakley or Lehel....
I hadâ€™nt heard of one either... until last weekend when a number of people said subsequently..â€™donâ€™t you have a step alarm?â€™  Thanks for telling me now...this was after my wife, albeit it being 5am and trying to manoeuvre a lorry around the yard prior to an early start ripped the yard gatepost off by trying to squeeze a Mercedes truck through a hole which was two foot smaller than her! 

Fortunately little damage to the truck..alas the gatepost faired worse...

So a really really simple buzzer (really really really loud) has been now wired up in the cab... quick bonnet type switch (wired to earth) has been set up so that when the step is down the switch completes the circuit.. the power to the buzzer has been taken from an ignition feed... 

Simple to do and easy to wire...as she tries to start the truck with the step down she is now deafened with a buzzer as a gentle reminder...she wonâ€™t be doing that again! 

Quick and easy solution and hopefully an idea for a few others with their lorries!


----------



## Red-1 (6 April 2019)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Step alarm.....!!

Well peeps quick update....sorry for those people who now canâ€™t see the earlier pictures.. I can re do any specifically if asked...

But for all those contemplating a build or updating their boxes consider a step alarm...what I hear you say? Other than those rich people who own an Oakley or Lehel....
I hadâ€™nt heard of one either... until last weekend when a number of people said subsequently..â€™donâ€™t you have a step alarm?â€™  Thanks for telling me now...this was after my wife, albeit it being 5am and trying to manoeuvre a lorry around the yard prior to an early start ripped the yard gatepost off by trying to squeeze a Mercedes truck through a hole which was two foot smaller than her!

Fortunately little damage to the truck..alas the gatepost faired worse...

So a really really simple buzzer (really really really loud) has been now wired up in the cab... quick bonnet type switch (wired to earth) has been set up so that when the step is down the switch completes the circuit.. the power to the buzzer has been taken from an ignition feed...

Simple to do and easy to wire...as she tries to start the truck with the step down she is now deafened with a buzzer as a gentle reminder...she wonâ€™t be doing that again!

Quick and easy solution and hopefully an idea for a few others with their lorries!
		
Click to expand...


Ha Ha, we had one on the work's lorries after one of the wagons suffered a similar fate on a lamp post!


----------



## cundlegreen (6 April 2019)

Farmer Chalk said:



			Step alarm.....!!

Well peeps quick update....sorry for those people who now canâ€™t see the earlier pictures.. I can re do any specifically if asked...

But for all those contemplating a build or updating their boxes consider a step alarm...what I hear you say? Other than those rich people who own an Oakley or Lehel....
I hadâ€™nt heard of one either... until last weekend when a number of people said subsequently..â€™donâ€™t you have a step alarm?â€™  Thanks for telling me now...this was after my wife, albeit it being 5am and trying to manoeuvre a lorry around the yard prior to an early start ripped the yard gatepost off by trying to squeeze a Mercedes truck through a hole which was two foot smaller than her!

Fortunately little damage to the truck..alas the gatepost faired worse...

So a really really simple buzzer (really really really loud) has been now wired up in the cab... quick bonnet type switch (wired to earth) has been set up so that when the step is down the switch completes the circuit.. the power to the buzzer has been taken from an ignition feed...

Simple to do and easy to wire...as she tries to start the truck with the step down she is now deafened with a buzzer as a gentle reminder...she wonâ€™t be doing that again!

Quick and easy solution and hopefully an idea for a few others with their lorries!
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine did exactly this after driving his lorry out of its covered yard, taking one of the main posts with him!


----------



## ihatework (6 April 2019)

A very common predicament!
Iâ€™m guilty of steps down and getting jammed on an ornamental brick mounting block.

..... you only do it once ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)

Had a few people ask for some of the further original photos so have reduced the image size and will repost them...
The first was the original lorry as we bought it...a water bottle delivery lorry!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)




----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)

View attachment 33067
View attachment 33067


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)




----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)




----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)




----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)




----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)




----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)

This monthâ€™s update...
Bit of light preparation ready for its test later this week... always dreaded and more threatened expense...just put four new tyres across the rear axle...the old ones although still having plenty of tread but the sidewalls were starting to show their age with a few cracks appearing...this is unfortunately the consequence of being parked for long periods of time...

Shopping around found 4 new ones for Â£950... although this sounds expensive  when you see how big the tyres are I think itâ€™s quite good value! Car tyres can cost more! 

Lorry was in exalted company earlier this month and went to see the Queen.. had a full week stay at the Royal Windsor Horse Show...


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)




----------



## Bernster (1 June 2019)

Ooh I like the funky lights, hadnâ€™t seen those before. The living and kitchen look nicer than a lot of homes ðŸ˜‚. Great that youâ€™re still enjoying it.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)

Itâ€™s was certainly been busy now...it survived 7 days at RWHS and performed admirably...slightly daunting arriving between the huge Hungarian lorries, the Army, and the Omanies.... some of the lorries from the Continent were just huge! 
Drat I missed the washing machine and separate  tumble dryer in our build! Lol!

Still the horse enjoyed spending the week in such Royal company!


----------



## TPO (1 June 2019)

Wow its lovely! I'll keep buying the tickets and maybe one day ha ha


----------



## Farmer Chalk (1 June 2019)

Thanks... the main reason for the thread was to understand why boxes are so so expensive... but that you can do it cheaper and have a lot of fun if you use the forum to help know what was needed, what people would do differently,  source bits from the internet, and outsource some of the harder bits! 
It is constantly being redesigned and updating things as we go but overall it was considerably cheaper and more rewarding than buying readybuilt!


----------



## Farmer Chalk (14 January 2020)

Year Four Running Report...

Been contacted by a couple of forum members for updates and photos...apologies for those reading this for the first time...the original post appears not to have survived the IT experts at Horse and Hound who have corrupted and culled all of the images and most of the text...

Anyone brave who is considering building a box then please feel free to PM me and I will try and update the photos and repost them accordingly...

Anyway... back to the running report... 

it‘s now 5 years since the start of our story and the truck has been plying the roads of Britain for the last 4 years now... 

Overall she has been excellent with most of the work being the replacement of the nearside mirrors....apparently here in Kent we have special trees that move their branches and prey on passing Mercedes trucks...

Best one was when the truck returned from a mission with all three left hand mirrors missing...vicious these Sycamores...

Still it’s done wonders for my eBay profile as I have now reached the exulted status of preferred buyer and often receive bonus discounts from mirror salesmen! 

Would I do it again? And what would I do differently? A question often asked.....
Probably not giving my daughter a donkey ride aged three could have potentially saved myself tens of thousands of pounds.... so if you have young children just say no and make up an excuse ..


Running a lorry does come with added costs.. the primary one being servicing and fuel but the benefits far exceed those costs..

Last Xmas we even took our horses to Norfolk to enjoy the break when staying with relatives...the added benefit of having taken our own additional accommodation with us allowed a big family get together!!

Overall the main expense over the last couple of years has been the cost of replacing the tyres...this was done mainly for age reasons rather than them wearing down but safety is paramount...these were approx £250 each and there’s four of them on the rear axle...

Servicing costs have been approximately £1200 per year which include the MOT testing and tacho calibration..

The most time consuming job has been trying to keep the dreaded tin worm at bay...rust is definately the biggest enemy of horse boxes and this summer I spent a couple of days back underneath the chassis repainting and protecting all of the outriggers underneath...I think the problem is exemplified by the low skirts on the box which traps the moisture... and even the dew will create dampness underneath...

Doing things differently?  I think every Horsebox is a compromise to the ultimate...the bigger the lorry the more problem it is getting it in tight spaces or small yards...so overall I think ours works pretty well...yes I would like to have made a bigger box but logistics dictate otherwise...

I think the next box would have air conditioning for the driver...the horses have it but on a hot M25 the driver definately suffers...this is of course made worse by the fact that the lorry build encases the engine... previously before conversion, the heat and hot air escaped behind the cab and  dissipated out in the atmosphere. 
After the build the engine is enclosed by the rear body and the cab ears so the engine heat builds up and has nowhere to escape...hence it tries to come back up through the cab... sealing the cab and adding additional vents into the side ears has been a continual process and I think finally we have now sorted it ...

in short the lorry has been excellent and bar the mirrors is surviving well..I thoroughly recommend anyone biting the bullet and building their own!


----------



## rosie 2014 (25 May 2020)

Farmer Chalk you have inspired me and given me hope that we will have a lovely horsebox in the end. 
Our Horsebox ownership journey has taken an interesting turn. After battling water ingress on the body for the last 9years we found a hole in the living floor. Having already replaced the floor in the horse area, we set to and stripped out the living, Ready for the OH to replace the floor. After one of those Friday night conversations with several glasses of wine we decided that it would be worth an update of the living and a bit of tidy up for the horses. Therefore, we progressed our stripping out into the horse area to find the GRP on the body resembled something akin to a soggy weetabix.. Further investigation we found that this was the whole side and part of the front box !  Lots of head scratching  later we decided that it might be better to pension off the old girl, despite her still been machanically sound and purchase a new base vehicle with box. However, after a long chat with our garage, I won’t go into the detail, but we decided this would be a frying and fire scenario, so have decided to stick with the old girl !!
So the planning has started ! The box is stripped and removed from the back of the wagon so we can have a good look at wagon chassis ready for a clean back, sandblast and epoxy mastic coating to keep the rot worm away.  When I have worked out how to post photos I will post a few.


----------



## Farmer Chalk (25 May 2020)

Excellent news...we all need another project!  Readers of this forum were the inspiration with some brilliant ideas And hopefully they will help out again! 
Your postman is going to be very helpful during the build so make friends now..he delivered our box bit by bit..
also did wonders for my eBay and Amazon profiles! Use the internet for searching out those parts! 
We need photos! 
Good luck


----------



## rosie 2014 (31 May 2020)

Things on the horsebox refurb have moved forward a little this week, we have completely stripped the chassis down now removing all the brakes and lines, fuel tank and wiring harness etc..  So that we can get to her chassis clean back all of the rust and epoxy resin coating  the chassis in the hope that we can give her another 20 years of life. We think we have now secured a wagon back to form the basis of the conversion, so a trip down south tomorrow to check it out. We have always found our old box quite high and I am trying to talk my long suffering other half into lowering the box on the chassis, this will entail removing the main chassis rails on the box and fixing the floor supports to the main wagon chassis. We will need to relocate the batteries and also re-pipe the fuel tank filler, along with a few other alterations. Has anyone else ever done this at all? I am wondering if there are any pit falls that we have not thought off that could stop this from working.

Still struggling with posting photos.. Will keep trying


----------



## Farmer Chalk (31 May 2020)

Exciting times! You’re certainly doing things the right way...get the basic chassis sorted and rust proofed... and change as many service items whilst you have easy access...

We had to move the battery trays and the air tanks around the chassis to get things to work...the chassis looks the perfect length and now is the time to start planning the length of the living versus horse area....
To get the folding step located correctly we had to move the air tanks forward and replace the battery tray to the other side...lots of chassis are pre drilled so it wasn’t too much of an issue...

To save some weight you could consider losing the steel cross beams and replacing them with aluminium ones, or maybe the new body already has them? What is imperative is that all the levels on the body chassis are true..you may need to shim the body in certain places Otherwise it may cause issues when it comes to making the rear ramp etc...

Great stuff and keep up the good work...you’re another day closer!!


----------



## LouisCat (1 June 2020)

Please keep updating us @rosie 2014  these builds are so interesting!


----------



## rosie 2014 (3 June 2020)

A quick update the we have have the new box ready for the chassis once the work has been completed - and the long awaited lance for the wet sandblaster has now arrived so we can get on with sandblasting the old girl. .


----------



## Farmer Chalk (9 July 2020)

How you getting on Rosie? Any updates?


----------



## Farmer Chalk (15 June 2021)

Year 5 update...
well it’s been a bit of a bizarre year hasn’t it! With most of this last years events cancelled the mileage on the truck has been pretty minimal..
unfortunately keeping a truck on the road is still pretty expensive even if it’s not used!

We still have to MOT it and still have to have the tacho calibrated every two years.. tonight it is trepidation time as we have just dropped the truck down for it’s yearly MOT..and my only hope is that they find nothing too expensive ...

Upon my initial inspection I’ve had to change a few things.. the wiper blades were suffering and were an easy replacement but the period of lay up has done nothing for the brakes...
Both front discs had suffered with the wet weather which seemed incessant in the preceding months.. both had corroded and once used had left scored and damaged discs.
Another £500 in parts but you can never scrimp on safety...

Over the winter the snow and ice had also done it no favours..unfortunately it lives outside in all weathers and the frost had blown a couple of the under truck connectors from the main water tank to the pumps...hence during the quieter lockdown periods I was underneath the old girl servicing her waterworks..

Replacing the poly pipe connectors was really easy and I changed the water inlet pipes for one that is actually hidden under an integrated cover...it stops the mud and road dirt covering the inlet hoses...

Whilst I was under there I also created a proper drainage system so the kitchen sink and the shower unit now both can drain into a proper soil tank... I was always pretty embarrassed attending posh show grounds and decent yards only to dump our effluent all over their drives or hardstandings...not nice! 
So hopefully we won’t be messy anymore! Or more importantly add to the mud bath that some lorry parks at big events seem to be!

Word of warning to all those running HGV’s... the new legislation is now in force regarding tyre ages. If your lorry tyres are older than ten years old irrespective of what condition or tread they still have they will fail the MOT!  So be prepared for a big expense! Most tyres are circa £200-£300 each so check yours out or prepare prior to any test! 
You can tell their age by four figures moulded into the sidewall...eg. 2414....this identifies when the tyre was manufactured and is standard across all makes...in this instance it shows this tyre was made on the 24th production week of 2014.

Anyway let you know how she does on the MOT in a few days...

Fingers crossed everyone!


----------



## View (15 June 2021)

You have my sympathies - we “furloughed” around a third of our fleet of buses in April last year, and waking them up from their slumbers was such hard work …


----------



## rextherobber (15 June 2021)

Thank you for the update, this is one if my favourite threads, so informative


----------



## Farmer Chalk (15 June 2021)

Thank you! We have tried to show the pluses and minus’s of owning an HGV Horsebox…

They are great places to be but also cannot be neglected…

In the spring I also spent time underneath the chassis again repainting some of the main structures and outleggers. I think this is now the third time I’ve been underneath it in the six years since build to repaint it.. the trouble is the damp sits underneath the side skirts throughout the winter and it’s a perfect home for rust to fester..

Hence out with the one piece onesies and a long handled brush and time to smother myself in Hammerite! Messy job but someone has to do it! 
Its always noticeable that days I planned to be under the lorry the girls are mysteriously absent called away to some non existent shoe shopping emergency at Bluewater!
Hey ho….

Still no update from the workshop re today’s pre MOT inspection… don’t know whether that’s good news or the workshop manager is building himself up for the phone call of the day.. I think he must make his monthly bonus targets every time we visit!

Another piece of advice for those with lorry MOTs coming up in the not too distant future.. in 2020 the lockdown shut all Govt run VOSA/DVSA test centres and thus HGV’s were also added to the list of vehicles that were given an extension on their MOT expiry date.. this was fine at the time but what it did was extend the MOT’s for vehicles in March-September when they reopened in Sept 2020… This will cause a huge issue in August, September, October 2021 for the next three or so years when 70-80 % of lorries will attempt to find a testing station due to all of these vehicles MOT’s now expiring in Sept/October…,

Currently the majority of HGV garages are pretty slack with MOT tests because of the extension period given previously. They are doing the usual servicing and six weekly checks but are pretty free…. Thus now is the time to possibly take your lorry in for an early test especially if it is going to require any sort of work on it… it will also be easier to book an MOT slot in forthcoming years prior to the Sept Oct rush…


----------



## Farmer Chalk (18 June 2021)

Well update…it passed! 
however when I add up this years maintenance costs it’s quite depressing! 

Due to lockdown we did little travel in it last year…only managed 835miles  between MOTs…although I did bring it forward by a couple of months to avoid the issues as described above…

So breakdown of costs? Maybe I shouldn’t do this to save myself from terminal depression…

Brake parts £500
MOT and fitting brakes, inspection, brake testing, VOSA fees, presentation and test bay rentals £884.
insurance £800 but includes 3 drivers including one 21 yr old daughter
Ancillaries for water systems £200
paints for underside £50
VEL approx £200
£2600 ish    oh dear…that works out at £3 per mile…..

on the plus side it’s got new brakes, and mechanically it’s ready for anything… and the more we use it that cost comes down….

On a huge bonus point it was also used quite considerably as a retreat when lockdown living became a bit angst when the ladies of the house became a bit tetchy with each other! Daughter would disappear for days!

Putting it in that context it was an absolute bargain!!! 

So moral of the story…they are great machines but they do need fettling and cannot just be abandoned for months on end without expecting some sort of issue to bring them back into service!  

Wonder how long it will take them to find me if I go missing?


----------



## Tarragon (18 June 2021)

Farmer Chalk said:



			On a huge bonus point it was also used quite considerably as a retreat when lockdown living became a bit angst when the ladies of the house became a bit tetchy with each other! Daughter would disappear for days!
		
Click to expand...

Love this!


----------

